# Return of the Slavelords, Part 2 - "Bright City, Dark Hearts"



## Karl Green (Oct 11, 2004)

_Reminder of stuff from Part 1_ - After returning to Minaryn Castle, the heroes stay over and rest and do some research. The magical items recovered...

dull black Full-Plate Armor +2 (worth 5,650gp)
Ruby ring of Protection +2 (worth 8,000gp)
Flail (one-handed) +1 flaming (worth 8,308gp)

Selling the Full-Plate and the Flail to a friend of the Dame Messalina in Harby for 6979gp. Verrick keeps the Ring of Protection (update your character )   

The ledger was written in code, but Verrick was able to break part of it eventually. It seems that it was mostly about buying and selling of "items" that you all suspect were slaves. They mostly dealt with someone called '*Gor'Thrall*' but there is little other worth-while information in it (no locations, just dates, numbers. It seems the operations was going on for a couple of months now, and that as many as a hundred people were sold to this Gor'Thrall). 
The journals were written in Draconic, and are also in some bit of code that Verrick figured out. make them out…
1. The dark priest's name was on *Marlus dar'Moth*
2. He talks a lot about "my dark lord that slumbers in the mountains, asleep on a bed of gems". This seems to be his god, but no one has ever heard of said god before. No are there any references with the Dame library.
3. He refers to his master within the order who taught him the ways of the 'drake of the earth' and who sent him out to acquire slaves and subjects for 'sacrifice' (there is no mention of this masters name but he is referred to often). 
4. He talks about *the Six* as the 'lords that have been reborn to rule'. His master is one of these 'Six' and seems to lead them (at least Marlus thinks so). In another passage, you also find reference to these people as the 'Lords of the throne of Pomarj. 
5. The other members are not really talked about much although he seems to hold two in rather low regard. The first of these is a member of those 'cursed red monks' and the other is tainted by Orc-blood. 
6. It also talks about the 'raiders of the yellow sail' will be a force for the world for fear. These raiders where to meet them somewhere in the Blight Desert it was to pick up the villagers that they grabbed. It never gives a location but he names the place 'the Hidden Bay' and something about the 'Caves of Shadows'. 

Verrick also did some research into the dark wizard and with talking with Lorien (and what he say when he shot the mage), it takes a while but is has a strong suspicion that the wizard was really an Ogre Magi. There are legends of one operating in and around the Mist Swamps and the western Blight Desert for the last 100 years… could this be the same one? He is referred to as 'terror of children' and the 'dark of winter'. He call sign as it were, is living frozen dead bodies, killing for sport and pleasure. 

---

It has now been almost four weeks sense the fight against the slavers and the party is well rested and ready to move on. But with out any clues as to were to go, they have been mostly helping out the children from the raid and talking with passing peddlers and traders and others who have stopped in and around Harby and the Castle. 

There have been a few rumors or raids on the Wolly Bay, by ships that bear the 'yellow sail'. Many years ago this was the sign of the Slave Lords ships and people are nervous about it. Shipping is slipping and the lords of Greyhawk have been offer rewards for any information about these raiders. 

The Wild Coast is of course in chaos. Orc raiders have been probing the free cities throughout the region and past the Buffer Zone between it and the Highmark lands of Greyhawk, and refugees are heading north. It is said that the Orc Warlord, Turrosh Mak, is again looking to expand his borders to quite the unrest of bored war bands within the Pomarj. 

Other rumors suggest that Rary the Traitor, one time member of the Circle of Eight, has united the nomads of the Bright Desert and that he is pushing his borders out. Slavers have also appeared in this area, and that maybe this is where they have originated. There are reports of refugees appearing at Storm Keep, fleeing these raiders, but no one seems to have seen any of these slavers.

Another set of rumors that peak the character's interests come from some sailors that Defrel talked with in one of the main inns of Harby only a week ago… it seems that there is a new cult taking up residence in the some of the free cities of the western Wild Coast. Calling themselves the 'Cult of the Earth Dragon' they worship something called the 'Dragon of Earth'. They have been taking over abandoned churches of those left by fleeing refugees, and seem to have come up out of no where. They have lots of money though and many sailors now pay homage to this cult. The sailors that Defrel spoke were not members, nor did they know any members personally, but one claims to have seen a new church in Safeton. "*…and it had an evil look to it, iffin' ye ask me. Taws not natural that's what it was… Few years ago, they was just another dragon cult, but they be everywhere.*"   

Recently Bernaldo Broavos, the older paladin that Philo meet on the first day of the festive, has return to the castle with some disturbing news. He had followed rumors of the dark wizard and has heard that bugbear and hobgoblin raiders set upon a small caravan of lumber traders out of the Gnarley Forest. They were lead by a black clad wizard who killed most of the guard with a blast of cold that froze them where they stood. This happened on the North Route road, south of Crossford (a small town on the other side of the Selintan River, near 'One Ford'). He says that Patrols out of the Bright Tower Keep have been increasing running afoul of these bandits and that they don't have the man power to slow them down, much less stop them. 

"*I would say to ye, good heroes of the land, that if ye wish to find these fiends of the dark powers that I suggest ye start there. Mayhaps if ye present yer-selves to the Captain of ty keep, one Perchan Mayness, and lend yer services to him, ye could very well find the villains and put a stop to their inferiors inspired raids. I could provide ye letters of presentation, as I did serve with Captain Mayness's father many years ago. He was a good and just man, and I am confident that his son. Of course the politics of these times make the situation at the Tower somewhat complex. The lords of Greyhawk are nominally in charge there, but Captain Mayness reports directly to the 'Gynarch' the lady rules of Harby. These two powers do not always see eye-to-eye, and it has caused tension. I fear that it is also helped create a weakness that these raiders do exploit…*"       

Now up to you what or where your characters want to go next. 'Lorien' is out until next week so I will NPC until his player returns


----------



## Scotley (Oct 12, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Hearing this latest news from Bernaldo, Verrick looks each of his companions in the eye in turn. "My friends I for one want a chance to exact justice from the dark 'Wizard'. I yearn to take up the road again. There are none I'd rather venture out with than you all. I know the risk will be great, but for me there can be no other course. Will you take up Sir Bernaldo's letters and join me in seeking out Captain Mayness at Ty Keep?"

ooc: Character updated, Verrick wears the ruby ring.


----------



## Someone (Oct 12, 2004)

"I said I´d have the wizard ogre´s head on a pike, and his head I´ll have" says Norbac. "Make the letters you want - those things bore me, and why we need them, if we only want to kill some bandit trash?"

[OOC: So, how much gold do each of us get after the split?]


----------



## johnsemlak (Oct 12, 2004)

*Philo - Human Paladin*

I agree with my comrades.  This dark wizard, killer of children among other crimes, must be brought to justice.  I will be willing ot give my life to this end.  Let us go on the blessings of Heironeous and all that is good.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 12, 2004)

Geenaa agrees with the rest. "He should pay for what he did. And we might be gettin' something out of it also."


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 12, 2004)

Sir Bernaldo Broavos nods his head "*Good, good. I will make write thy letters now. I suggest you leave in the morning. It is a two days ride to One Ford, and ye should be able to make Bright Tower the day after. I am heading to Greyhawk myself this eve. There are friends that I must see. If the raiders of the 'yellow sail' have returned then dark times are upon us again.*" He then stands and bows to Dame Messalina and to the group. "*I bid thy gods speed and the blessing of Heironeous and all the goodly powers be with thy.*"

Dame Messalina nods to Sir Broavos and says to the group "*If you are to follow this quest I also bid thy well, ask if there is anything that I can do to aid you? My stables are open and any foodstuffs that you need you may get from stores. Tonight we will shall dine, perhaps for the last time together. Dark days ahead indeed.*"

I believe that each should receive 1,163gp with one extra GP. Plus from the other gold


----------



## Someone (Oct 13, 2004)

Norbac grunts a thank and a bye. He checks everything is ok and tell the others ´he just ready to go´

[OOC: To round the things, Norbac keeps 1000 gp and spends the rest helping the villagers. He also spent most of the four weeks with them, teaching whoever wants how to wield some simple weapons, and helping with spells (like _create food and water_), and promises to return to see how they´re doing.]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 13, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

"Norbac, should we try and seek out the Rhennee girl with the cards you found so amusing before we go? Last time she seemed to have the right of it?"


----------



## Someone (Oct 15, 2004)

Norbac shrugs. "Don´t know, and I don´t like those things. The others may try if you tell them."


----------



## johnsemlak (Oct 15, 2004)

*Philo -- Human Paladin*

Philo donates all but 50 gp to the villagers, for their needs are far greater than his.  If he has a chance he visits the shrine of Heironeous (or Pelor or a LG/NG god if there isn't one), prays, and asks for guidance on the upcoming mission.  He then dresses in his finest attire and attends the dinner.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 16, 2004)

[occ] just want to make sure if you want to look for the girl or are join to head out[/occ]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 16, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizards*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> [occ] just want to make sure if you want to look for the girl or are join to head out[/occ]




Verrick will tell the others about the girl and her cards then seek her out.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 16, 2004)

Verrick asks around the keep about the Rhennee girl…
Gather Information 16 +4 =20
…and finds out her name is 'Dealena Kiyna Wess' and that her family lives along a river to the south of Harby. They are Rhennee gypsies of course and most people don't trust them and warn you not to take any valuables with you if are planning on calling on them any time soon. 

It is about a two are ride to the river and the small community of Rhennees… arriving there, he sees that the 'town' is made up mostly of flat river boat houses that are lashed to shore. Asking around, most of the people are very nervous around him... almost like they expect him to be a guardsmen looking for a thief… but he finally finds the girls house. She comes out to greet you and bows deeply. Her dress is brightly colored and don't really match but still, she will be very beautiful when she reaches full womanhood. She invites you into her home, one of the smaller riverboats and introduces you to her mother and father, two younger brothers and three younger sisters, and her aunt. They are respectful of you but nervous. The girl then will show you to a private area and set out her cards. "*You wish to see the cards again my lord? Please take three again…*"

Looking them over, there is a large cat prowling through a forest, a knight pieced through his body by a spear standing over a battlefield, and a lizard man raising a trident over his head in triumph in front of a full moon at night. The girl looks at them for a second and then gets a strange look over her eyes "*The Hunters' Forest, the Knight Undefeated and the Lizard King… the first card tells me that you are seeking and hunting a creature of darkness and servant of evil and a black hearted monsters in the guise of a man. The second card tells me that those that stand against you are alive and waiting. The final card says that darkness is growing and spreading out, and readying to come out into the light of day to contest it… they wish the dark to rule and their confidence, their arrogance has never been stronger. They move against light and only you and the five that stand with you stand against the dark six. Cold so very cold it is…*" 

The girl shakes her head and breaths out a gasp… with a gust of frost, even through the room is very hot. A shiver runs down her spine and then she smiles and says "*I hope that this is reading pleases you master. I am sorry that I cannot do another one for you for at least a week. If… ah… you could spare a few minor coins my lord… as a sign of your please over what I have told you…*"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 19, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Filled with more questions than answers Verrick gives the girl a gold piece. "Thank you child I know such a reading must be a strain on you." With a slight bow he says, "until our roads converge again, I bid you good journey."

He gathers a little food to replace what rations he used last time and sees to his animals.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 19, 2004)

Assuming there are no other leads or things you want to investigate…

You return to _Minaryn Castle_ an hour before sunset, and join the others for last dinner with Dame Messalina. She bids you all well and the blessing of Boccob and Pelor be with you all. With that you all retire for the night early to wake before the sun in the morn. 

By candlelight the next morning, you are awoken by servants and make your final preparations for your journey. In the courtyard, your horses have been saddled, and bags pack. The Dame, most of the guards and servants are all up and here to see you off. A few orphaned children wave while they try to rub the sleep from their eyes, torthlight burning bright everywhere. It is a somber occasion as the hero are to head out again into the unknown, to seek out the evil spreading into the High Mark…

Saying their farewells one last time, the heroes ride out over the drawbridge, a dog balking at the first of the large horse that Norbac is riding (the same one lent to you when you were casing the slavers only a few weeks ago, the Dame granted the half-orc holy warrior the noble beast as a small token of thanks). 

The first rays of sunlight peek up over the hills to the east, while the group heads towards _Harby_ and finally the River Road. That road runs from just south of Harby all the way to _Greyhawk_. 

Throughout the day the party continues north, making good time. By midday they can see their destination, for the _Bright Tower_ can be seen from over 30 miles on the other side of the bay. In order to make the Tower the party has to continue some miles north to make One Ford to take one of the first ferries across the _Selintan River_ (it is still almost a half a mile across at this point). 

That eve, the group stops for the night at _Sevant's Cove_, a small fishing village of less then 200 people. There is one small inn called the _Green Ki-Rin_. After dropping off their horses at the stables, the group heads inside, when Lorien, Defrel and Verrick notices some strange green lights flashing in short order to the west of town, out on the bay. Looking a little more closely the lights fade, but they can make out a broken tower on the hill just away from any buildings. 

When the group moves into the inn, the keeper, a fat yet jovial man, smiles and greets you "*Welcome fair travelers! Welcome to the Green Ki-Rin, the finest in south of Greyhawk. Please will you need food and lodging for the night? Private rooms here are only 5 silver pieces and that includes stew this eve and warm bread and soup in the morn. What say ye good nobles?*"


----------



## Someone (Oct 19, 2004)

[Note: No change to spells prepared, since they proved to be quite useful the last time]

. . . . .

-To Verrick after he´s back from seeing the girl-

”See? Nothing new.” grunts Norbac when Verrick comes back with the news. ”Look, in my tribe we have two sayings about fate. One <The sword of fate has two edges. One is you, the other is death>. And the other <If things go well, that good luck. If go bag, that bad luck. And if they surprise you, that called fate>. Wich means that stupid to put names to what we do without understanding.”

. . . . .

Before leaving, Norbac checks everything is where they have to be and raises a prayer to Trithereon, asking for the god´s help to stop the monster that tried to do such a horrible and disguting thing as to enslave free people, and crush those working with him. ”With your help, I won´t fail this time, and the ogre wizard will fall before our strenght”

. . . . .

”This seem a place good enough. Tomorrow we arrive at Crossford and start looking for the bandits” announces Norbac, almost ignoring the innkeeper.


----------



## wysiwyg (Oct 19, 2004)

*Lorien, Human Ranger*

Lorien will first make sure that Avalon is properly taken care of. He joins the party at the inn. He will mingle with the crowd of visitors and locals at the inn, trying to find out if any strange people have been around lately.

_ooc: I'm still in the throes of relocating - buying furniture, paperwork, bank accounts, blah, blah, blah. I'll try posting once a day but at worst I'll post once every other day. It's good to be back in Enworld._


----------



## Scotley (Oct 19, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

"Thank you my good man. This seems a fine inn, please give me a room," as he slides the coins across the bar. Once he is away from the innkeeper Verrick draws the others together. "I like not the look of those lights and the abandoned tower. Does this little town strike anyone else as a likely target for a raid? Perhaps we should have a look around tonight and set a watch?"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 19, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Oops!


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 21, 2004)

Lorien talks with some of the common folk and they say "*Lots of strangers pass by our town but rarely do that stay the night... the occational merchant or fisherman, but that is about it. Some elves passed this way heading south last week. They were a odd and quite lot.*" 

just want to make sure if you were going to follow up on Verrick's comment before moving forward


----------



## Someone (Oct 22, 2004)

"Watches?" says Norbac. "Don´t know why. But tomorrow we could go there and look"


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 24, 2004)

[occ] Just to keep the game moving... [/occ]

The group ask a few innocent questions about the tower where the lights were seen by the group and the towns folks say "*Well now that would be the old tower of Sevant. He was some wizard that lived here in these parts, oh going on 50 years ago. But he disappeared one night and there was a big explosion in the upper tower. No one seen him sense and the place as a curse look to it so we avoid it. But adventures have gone in many a time and found nothing there. Lights can sometimes be seen in the upper tower but no one lives there. We think it be ghosts or some such, but no one who has ever gone in has ever found any of them. Or any of the treasure that old Sevant was a suppose to have in there.*"

The next morning, with the first rays of sunlight, the leaning tower can be seen in all it's glory. It is about 80ft tall, leaning somewhat to the east, with a huge hole on the top and western side of it. It sits on a outlet that sticks out into the small bay here and on a small hill. Small, druidic rock markers are set up all around the base of the tower, and the trail leading up to it is overgrown from little use.  

[occ] Depending on what you want to do. It is still a long days ride to get to teh ferry and then to make it to Bright Tower by the evening [/occ]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 25, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Since we got through the night Verrick is ready to move on. Perhaps he is seeing slavers behind every rock. "Well my friends, I think prehaps I was unjustly worried about the old tower. Our present mission is clearly more important and I say we do not delay. Please forgive me for trying to wander off our chosen path."


----------



## Someone (Oct 25, 2004)

"Then we move and arrive to Bright Tower soon. There we ask someone where the bandits attacked and look for them" says Norbac while examining his spear.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 25, 2004)

Moving out again, the group rides a couple hours and come to the small fishing village of *One Ford*. There the secure a ferry across the *Selintan River*, which I almost half-a-mile wide at this point. On the other side of the river, the party stops at *Crossford* the small village on the other side of the rider, for lunch. For such a small village (maybe 100 people total) it has an unusually large tavern called the *Pig and Pony Inn*. The food is quit good, and the locals are more then happy to talk with strangers. They say that there have been raids by humanoids to the west of late, they are believed to be from the *Gnarley Forest* or they might be up from the *Orcish Empire*. But most of the locals here are confident that the Soldiers from the *Bright Tower Keep* or patrols from *Greyhawk* militia, that patrol the roads for merchants in this area. There have been no raids into their area for some time, and these people seem fairly confident.  

Moving out once again the party starts heading south and within an half-an-hour they see the slight glow of the keep on the southern coast… still some 30 some miles away, the famous glow of the Tower is visible for a long way. Two hours of riding later, the party comes into sight of the whitewashed Tower and the fort built up around it. The roof of the Tower itself glows with a magical soft white light. You can look at it without causing your eyes to get sore, and yet to many of the more light sensitive humanoid, it must be very painful to gaze at. From the small hill you are one, the party can see that there are two large guardhouses, a sables and smithy, all enclosed within a stone curtain wall. Siege towers are use in a rather unique fashion within the keep's grounds to form a secondary line of defense. You can also see that they are constructing a tall wooden and stone building within the walls of the keep, but there is still a wide field where soldiers are drilling. 

As the party approaches the keep, a group of four cavalry soldiers ride out to meet you. The leader is dressed in functional, yet old, plate-mail armor, and carries a large steel shield with the symbol of *Pelor* on it. He is a human of middle year, with a long blond mustache, and wears a bastard sword at his side. The other riders are dressed in mail hauberk and carrying lances. The leader raises his hand and says "*Hail and well meet travelers of the Mark. I am Sir Kirill Foka, knight-errant of this keep, and captain of the cavalry. I must ask, what business have you here?*"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 27, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

With a slight bow and a doffing of the hat Verrick says, "Good Day Gentlemen, my name is Verrick Ardmore, my companions and I are here at the beheast of Sir Bernaldo Broavos. We have a letter of introduction for you."  With that he passes over the letter.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 27, 2004)

Sir Foko takes the letter and nods his head as he reads it over "*Ye will want to speak with the Captain then. This way...*". Turning his horse he starts riding back towards the keep, while the riders fall in behind the party. 

Passing within the walls of the keep, the group is lead towards the stables, when young guardsmen (very young BTW, the oldest looks to be 16) take your horses. 

Sir Foko leads you to a side stairwell into the main white tower, through a solid iron reinforced door. Inside is a long, 30ft hallway, with murder holes running its length. At the hallways' end, it opens into a large assembly room, with three doors and a stairwell running up. 

At the northern doorway, Sir Foko knocks twice and enters without waiting for an answer, motioning the party to follow. Inside is a fairly large yet Spartan room, with two desks set up. Behind one is another middle aged human, with gray throughout his black hair and beard. He looks up and meets all of you with his steel Grey eyes. 

Taking the letter from Sir Foko, he quickly reads it over and then stands to come out and again he looks each of you over. After a moment of uncomfortable silence he finally speaks "*My name is Captain Mayness,, may I know who I am addressing?*”

[occ] Assuming you do[/occ]

“*I served with Sir Broavos many a year ago, and trust his judgement more then I would care to admit it in most cases. We are on a war footing here, and I am not inclined to allowing outsiders within the walls of my keep. But these are strange times and so… how may I assist you? It does not say the reason that you are here, except to combat those forces that threaten the peace of the Grey Mark…*”


----------



## Someone (Oct 27, 2004)

[Sorry, I missed the last post! maybe it´s because the thread doesn´t have much traffic lately.]

"We after a monster, a thing called ogre magus that here around. He a slaver, and a killer of innocent people; something that Trrithereon and me hate. We here to kill him, with His help, and finish the ogre´s attacks." says Norbac, making a lot of pauses while he tries to find the best words.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 28, 2004)

Captain Mayness looks at the half-orc and nods "*Hmm well I have not heard of an ogre magi, but we have had problems with bandits of late. They have been attacking merchants between here and all the way to Safeton. I know not what help I can give you, but I can offer you a bed and food, and a base of operation if ye wish to hunt this scum while here. You might wish to talk with Huette, she is the head of my rangers here at Bight Tower. She might give you some idea where to look, especially if the bandits have been retreating into the Gnarley Forest as I suspect. I don't have the manpower to flush them out of there, but maybe ye all can. 

"Other then that, there has been an increase of orc movement coming up from the Pomarj. If ye camp on the Mark or within the woods I would suggest no fires and keep a strong watch. The scum are more organized then they have a right to be and carry good function weapons and heavy armor. I have been requesting more troops from Greyhawk, but to many problems in to many places I would guess.

"Now it is almost supper, if ye wish you can join me and my men for food if ye have not eaten at the mess hall I was about to head over.*"
 .


----------



## Someone (Oct 28, 2004)

Norbac nods and grunts. "We don´t need help, only pass unmolested. We already cut down a friend of the bandit and want to finish the job."

"Enough talking. I´m hungry too."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 28, 2004)

"Thank you Captain, Norbac has the right of it. A meal a bed and a chance to speak with your Rangers and we'll be out of your hair."


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 28, 2004)

Captain Mayness grunts in agreement and leads the party out of the tower and over to one of the barracks. Inside is a large mess hall, with some soldiers filling in to form a line and others already sitting and eating. The food looks to be a mutton stew and hard black bread. Those in line step aside for the Captain (many greeting him in friendly tones… you can tell his troops are very loyal to him) and the rest of the party. After filling up your bowls and getting some bread, Captain Mayness leads you to a back table where a number of men and women dressed in rough, rugged outdoor clothing of green and browns. One is an attractive human female with black hair and dark brown eyes, who nods to the Captain and eyes each of you.

Captain Mayness says "* Huette , these men are here to seek out the bandits that have been a striking here of late. Especially those that hit the merchant train last week. I thought it would be a good idea if they talk with you and your crew about where they might be a hiding out*"

Huette nods and looks you over again. In a surprisingly deep voice she speaks up "*There is a town called Three Oaks about two days ride from here. It's 30 miles into the Gnarley Forest. They have been suffering raids of late from some new bandits also. Rumor has it that there be a secret base of some dark wizard and humanoids deeper in the woods; rumored to be called Blackthron. That might be where they are hiding out. There is also a rumored cove somewhere on the coast south of here that is suppose to support not only orc raiders but also pirates and slavers. We have not been able to locate it but we have not had the time to really look either. The coast is very rocky and broken all the way south of Carnakh and there are to many places it could be. Ye can't take horses down the beach from there either and it would take a long time to travel it. That might also be the place where them raiders flee to after their bloody work is done.*"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 29, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

"Thank you for the hospitality Captain, we are honored to dine with such a fine company. Your men seem very able and devoted." Verrick dines on the simple food with gusto then turns to Huette. "Sounds like the country around here is ideal for those who wish to hide. We have our work cut out for us. Huette, we know that the Wizard we seek likes to use cold to freeze his enemies. Have you heard of anything like that happening during raids? He is very ruthless and doesn't hesitate to blast helpless hostages."


----------



## Someone (Oct 29, 2004)

"Yeah, he a great bastard." says Norbac while swallowing the food. "But we´ll find him in no time -we have some fine trackers here, though they kind of silent lately."


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 29, 2004)

Huette nods and says "*Aye, not a week ago some raiders attacked a merchant caravan…just a few miles out of Phandish, which is to the east of here about a days ride on the north route… one of the surviving guards told us that the leader of the band was a wizards of some power who called frost down on the Priest of Pelor that was traveling with the group. Ye might want to start there. Krell, one of my men, lead a small group of soldier a few miles to try and track them but they lost the trail after a few miles. Krell?*"

A smaller, dark haired man sitting down the table a bit who has been watching you all speaks up "*Aye, we followed them to the south for about five miles… but the land turns very rocky there and I lost the trail. There be a map in the Captain's office where I can point it out to yea, but it been going on a week now…*" Krell seems a bit embarrassed by his admission, but the other men or women sitting at the table are nodding in agreement and support for the man.

Huette adds "*You might want to talk with the Sheriff of Phandish, I have some suspicions that someone there might have tipped off the raiders. The merchants had stopped in town for a couple of days so there was time for an ambush…*"


----------



## Someone (Oct 29, 2004)

Norbac thinks for a second. "Maybe it not such a good idea; if the bandits have spies there, they could know we´re going for them." says. "Better not to stay around too much time, the ogre-thing knows us." adds.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 31, 2004)

*Blight Tower, main mess hall, nightfall*

Captain Mayness nods "*Well you woud know best. As I said if ye want to use the Fort as a base for rest, ye may. Well have a number of healers here assigned from Greyhawk.*" 

As dinner is wrapping up and he stands "*I have to go, still have some reports to go over and to file. You are welcome to stay the night, I'll have some quarters made up for you. Not as fine as you might be use to, but the beds are warm and dry.*" With that he and his assistent excuse themselves.


----------



## Someone (Nov 1, 2004)

Norbac nods and shrugs. "Soft beds make me feel bad, and the next week my back aches" says. "Always I´ve slept on the floor. We´ll see what we do about the bandits tomorrow: too much time and horseback not good for thinking clear."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 1, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

"Thank you Captain. I think we shall wish to travel to the area of Phandish tomorrow, but as Norbac suggests we should sleep on it. Good Evening and thank you again for the hospitality."


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 2, 2004)

*Blight Tower, semi-private room, night and morning*

As dinner breaks up and soldiers leave for their posts or bed, one of the junior officers leads the party to a small side room. Ten folding beds are set against the wall, that can be set up, along with bedding. The party is left alone if they wish to talk about their plans

At first light in the morning, the sounds of the waking Keep are loud enough to wake the party. A warm oatmeal breakfast and hard bread is served in the mess hall, many of the same soldiers the players show last night are here again.

Where would you like to go? Who is going? I guess depending on who replies is still with the game


----------



## Rayex (Nov 2, 2004)

*Geenaa - Barbarian*

Eating her breakfast, she frowns and speaks to the rest. "So, should we go to this...Phandish area? I'm for it, the ogre might be behind this...." her voice trails off, and she continues to eat her breakfast...


----------



## Someone (Nov 2, 2004)

Norbac gets up early and sharpens the spear while silently praying, in his own way, so they can find the bandits soon.

[OOC: If we still have a good tracker, I´d suggest going for the bandits directly, if not, go to Phandish and ask.]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 2, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

"Well my friends what do you think? I am eager for action but unsure of a course."


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 2, 2004)

[OCC] Not that it has been a week sense the attack by the bandits. The weather has been fairly mild though and the Rangers say there have been no storms in the area in that time...[/OCC]


----------



## Someone (Nov 2, 2004)

((I´d say let´s go to Phandish and try to find out something there))


----------



## Scotley (Nov 3, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

OOC: Phandish works for Verrick.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 3, 2004)

*Greyhawk Mark, daytime*

The party's decision made, they pack and saddle their horse and ready to head out. Some of the rangers bring out a map and show them where the raid was and where the bandits trail disappeared. 

Heading out into the early morning, the fog is still clinging to the ground… damp and chilly. Riding throughout the day, they see a few farms here and there clinging near the road. About half of them look abandoned and burnt out, crops overgrown with weeds and trampled by animals. The few farms working the fields, hide when they see the party ride by… picking up bows and crossbows… just in case. 

Towards end of the day, Lorien can make out where a battle might have taken place about a week ago, right about where the rangers told him it would be. You are still about an hour out of Phandish. 

Dismounting and looking for the trail…
Track 19 +12 =31
..and while it has been a week, Lorien picks it up fairly easily. Of course the rangers said they lost it on some hard group to the south of here.


[OCC] So you can follow the trail or head into the town of Phandish [/OCC]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 3, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

"Lorien, you have proven a more than able tracker in the past. I think we can we will do well to follow the trail rather than visit Phandish."


----------



## Someone (Nov 4, 2004)

Norbac vigorously nods to that and grunts.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 4, 2004)

*Greyhawk Mark, early evening*

Lorien leads to group to the south, following the trail with out too much problems despite how old it is. As the shadows of the day start to length, he leads the group onto a rocky and hard ground. It is getting a bit to dark and without optimal conditions the ranger thinks it is highly unlikely that he can follow the trail out onto it. 

The land is very flat and with little grass out onto the hard ground… camping here will not be the most succor of locations, but there are little options… 

[occ] You can camp here, or look for a better location. Also fire and/or watches tonight? How and who??


----------



## Someone (Nov 4, 2004)

(Does the trail go in the same general direction? if yes, can -or could, since it´s dark now- see anything special in that direction where the bandits could hide?)


----------



## Someone (Nov 4, 2004)

-double post-


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 4, 2004)

[occ] sort of... you can follow it until full darkness, but you could get loss fairly easy (it is fairly cloudy tonight, although a few stars can be made out in the south[/occ]


----------



## Someone (Nov 4, 2004)

(Sorry, didn´t explained properly. What I wanted to say is if we can see anything -structure, hills, anything- suitable for a bandit´s lair.

If yes and we can get there in little time, then I´d suggest go there and investigate, covered by the darkness.

If yes and it´s still far away, then I´d say we should go back a while, and look for a place to hide ourselves, then go there tomorrow.

If no, then camp here and continue tracking tomorrow.)


----------



## Scotley (Nov 4, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

OOC: When we do camp we should definately set watches. Verrick will offer to stand the first watch.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 4, 2004)

[occ]   No structures or hills close by...this area is fairly flat, hardened ground... with some brush and shag-like grasses. I very dismal place.

OK Verrick on first watch, if and when the party camps [/occ]


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 4, 2004)

*Philo - Human Paladin*

Philo  will take one of hte watches if we camp

If we are unsure of our path, I suggest we camp for the night and rest ourselves; and continue our journey at the first light.  We will serve no one by losing our way.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 5, 2004)

*Greyhawk Mark, day and night...*

OK well I think we need to set up a "standard" watch list so I don't wait for who wants what shift  so, for tonight I will set it up as…
1st - Verrick, Philo
2nd - Geenaa, Lorien 
3rd - Norbac, Defrel

Lorien finds the best place that he can on the hard plains to set up a cold camp (no fire)…
Survival 13+ 10 =23
…and the party set up their watches. The night is very cold and the wind howls down from the north across the field.

On the second watch, Geenaa and Lorien hear the sounds of howling coming from the east. Some kind of wolves, but they are fairly far off and don't seem to come any closer. In the morning, stiff and sore, the party awakens and Lorien again looks to pick up the trail…
Tracking survival roll 6 +12 =18. Second roll, 14 +12 =26
…but it is far harder to pick up here. After about and hour, he finds a faint trail, leading somewhat south and east. 
Tracking survival 4 +12 =16, second roll to re-find trail 15 +12 =27.
After about and hour of slow movement, he loses the trail for a while but is able to pick it back up after another hour or two of searching. It is approaching mid-day when he starts moving the party west, and the trail is now leading back somewhat the way they came. The bandits must have cut back on themselves a few times on this rocky terrain. Only an experienced ranger would have much of a chance of following them… 
Tracking for the next hour, Tracking roll 11 +12 =23, losing it again. Second roll 19 +12 =31
…he is frustrated and loses the trail again, but then he finds a track that must have hit some mud, and a some other clear signs that are almost to well hidden. Lorien leads the group out of the hardened plain and out onto the Mark. 
Tracking 19 +12 =31 
It is easy for him to follow the trail now, even if it is over a week old. The trail leads to the south of  Phandish… and leading straight west towards the Gnarely Forest. The rest of the day, the party follows Lorien's lead as the huge forest slowly grows on the horizon. By nightfall, the trail starts to angle northwesterly.
Tracking roll 8 +12 =20, barely 
By nightfall, the trail is starting to go cold, and it might be best to again camp. If it cuts into the forest, it will be almost impossible for Lorien to easily follow.

Again setting up a cold camp, the forest near by is dark and ominous. As watches are set up, those on first watch hear roars and screams of pain from the dark woods, sleep for the others is not easy. On last watch, Norbac and Defrel notices a bright light to the northeast, out on the plain. They think it might be a large fire… more then a bomb-fire, at least a home or maybe larger depending on how far away it is (they are not sure)


----------



## Scotley (Nov 5, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

As soon as it is starting to grow light Verrick will send his hawk familiar, Rauxy, toward where the fire was sighted last night. Streching and groaning after another cold camp Verrick suggests, "unless Rauxy finds something really interesting I think we should continue to follow the trail. What do we know about the gnarley forest? It sounded pretty ominous last night."  

OCC: Untrained Knowledge local check +3.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 5, 2004)

[occ] I am assuming you are waiting for daylihgt? If so...[/occ]

Rauxy flies off...
roll 13 +3
...he returns in about 30 minutes (now it is only empathy that you have with him yet) and he is agitated and nervous… Verrick gets the felling that something bad is happening. Going though some of the codes that they have worked out (he does have a 7 INT) he gets the idea the someone or something is attacking someone else… started the fire, that is dying down. Attackers are still around.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 5, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

"Well, it seems there has been a fight and the attackers are still around. Is that worth a side trip or should we continue to follow the old trail? It shouldn't be much of a ride if Rauxy got there and back in half an hour."


----------



## Someone (Nov 6, 2004)

"Go there! It easy the bandits there. And I need some exercise to warm my!". Norbac jumps, and clutches the spear as if he were going to use it right now.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 6, 2004)

*Greyhawk Mark, (misty-foggy) morning*

The party quickly saddles up as the morning mist rolls in. Mounting up and rides towards where the light was last eve, and they can now see a column of smoke to mark the way. After less then an hour of riding, they see the smoke on the side of the small hill less then a mile away. There seem to be some homestead or ranch house out there that is smoking. Figures can be seen wandering around, but it is to far to really make out.

If you move much closer on horseback, they will probably see you… you could dismount and wake, but it would take longer; or you could chance it and ride straight at them…


----------



## Someone (Nov 6, 2004)

"There on horse!" says Norbac. "They´ll see us anyway, and someone in that house may need help!"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 6, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

OOC: Fools Rush In...

"What the hell, I'm tired of following these scum, let's at them! Let me cast a quick spell and unlimber my bow, then I say we charge!"

OOC: Cat's grace.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 6, 2004)

*Greyhawk Mark, morning (misty)*

[occ] It will take 12 rounds of hard riding to get to within hand-to-hand combat of them, assuming 250ft a round or spiriting by the slowest horses. Any other spells going to be cast??

After casting their spell, the party urges their horse into a fast gallop towards the figures. Across the Mark the ride hard, and their horses snore and their breath can be seen in the chilly morning.

At about the halfway point (about 1500ft), the party can make out the raiders… it looks like they are Orcs, maybe a score total. They are wearing heavy scale and half-plate like armor, horned helms and most are carrying heavy cleaver like swords or great axes. A few are carrying bows. About half of them are sitting around a large cooking fire, with a large cauldron pot where they are cooking their meal… not something most wish to think about. The other half of the creatures are milling through the ruins of the house or butchering a cow in the field. There seem to be no watch, and the creatures do not notice the group yet…

At around 750 feet, two of the creature's shouts and points at the group; causing the creatures to turn in surprise. Reacting faster then you might think they jump to their feet and start either rushing the group or readying bows…

If you want to fire at the creatures at 750ft, they are flat-footed. Next round, if you are still riding hard, you are 500ft and they are starting to ready, so I can roll initiative and if you win, then they are still flat-footed. At 250ft (assuming you are still riding hard) they will not be flat-footed and the few with bows (8) will start firing bows at the party. The set up is as such…

6 Orcs, are rushing straight at the party from the big cooking pot, great axes and vardatch (exotic sword that Orcs can use one handed, basically a bastard sword). One of the creatures within this first group is huge, must have some Ogre-blood in him. His armor is heavy looking plate, and his vardatch is has a sickly green glow to it. Another 4 are coming from the north side by the homestead, where they where butchering a cow. Another 4 are running from the burnt out ruins of the house and are 40ft back from the lead party. 5 at the cooking pot are firing bows. Another 3 who were hanging out on the west side are also firing bows…


----------



## Scotley (Nov 7, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick in his excitement makes a wild shot toward an orc archer at a range of 500'. He continues to ride forward and will fire again next round at better range.  

OOC: Mighty Masterwork Short bow only has a base range of 70', so like a net -9 with the range and riding even after cat's grace, but what the heck. At 250 I think he'll be at net -1. Does he get a +1 higher ground bonus for being mounted? If so that would help a bit.


----------



## Someone (Nov 7, 2004)

((Before being noticed, Norbac casts several preparatory spells: Bless, Magic Vestment (Verrick) Shield of Faith (himself) and Bull´s Strenght (Geena).))

Norbac rides hard and wild, ignoring the arrows buzzing past the group. When he´s near the orcs, he raises a hand and shouts a curse to the advancing orcs.

((The six orcs rushing in from the coocking pot seem to be a good target for a Sound Burst spell (as soon they are in Close range, 40 feet. Damage is 4, no save; Fort save DC against being stunned is 15) After that, Norbac dismounts.))


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 7, 2004)

*Philo  Human Paladin*

Philo cries Die, enemies of light!! and charges at full speed towards the orcs.  He will go for the give Ogre-ish one.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 8, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> ((Before being noticed, Norbac casts several preparatory spells: Bless, Magic Vestment (Verrick) Shield of Faith (himself) and Bull´s Strenght (Geena).))
> 
> ((The six orcs rushing in from the coocking pot seem to be a good target for a Sound Burst spell (as soon they are in Close range, 40 feet. Damage is 4, no save; Fort save DC against being stunned is 15) After that, Norbac dismounts.))




[occ] Just a quick headsup to make sure you want to, as you are riding so hard you will need to make Concentration checks to cast these spells... (see _Concentration_ page 70, Violent Movement (galloping horse) DC15. Want to make sure before posting the round as it seems that 3 people is about what we have left [/occ]


----------



## Someone (Nov 8, 2004)

Well, I had to clarify that: the previous spells can be cast without having to ride so fast, since the orcs don´t know we´re there. The sound burst is also not cast at full spell; notice that in that round I plan to dismount too.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 8, 2004)

[occ] OK just to be 100% clear, you will cast all the spells except Sound Burst, before you start riding... [/occ]


----------



## Someone (Nov 8, 2004)

Exactly, the buff spells before we start galloping (since it´s only 12 round before we get there, even the 1minute/level spell will last enough), and the sound burst obviously after, since it´s range is Short.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 9, 2004)

*Greyhawk Mark, morning (misty)*

[occ] Sorry I am late with this, I have been really sick the last few days. Anyway better now, not great but better. Also note that we lost Geenaa's player and I think Defrel also  I think I will try and recruit a couple replacements and say those two are going to check something else out. For this battle I will NPC them [/occ]  


Round 1 (500ft away)

Verrick fires a long range shot at the orcs. 
Attack roll 6 -9 +1 =0 nope.
but it falls far short.

Round 2 (250ft away)

And then fires another arrow…
Attack roll 4 -1 +1 =4
…but another miss.

The Orc archers also fire at the party this round…
Attack rolls, all miss
…but not really come close to the party.

*Round 3 (rolling initiative this round)* some party pulling up 30-40ft away, Philo and Geenaa charging forward…
22- Norbac and Defrel
21 - Lorien
19 - Verrick
12 - Orcs
5 -Geenaa
4 - Philo 

Stopping back about 40ft, Norbac dismounts as quickly as possible and casts a burst a sound…
Catching 5 of the creatures (and the leader) within the area. Fort Saves DC15, leader is 25; the other four get 8, 22, 16 and 14. Three of them fail and stagger about for this round
…catching most of them within the area, causing three to yell in pain and hold their ears!

Defrel dismounts, drawing war kiss and standing a bit in front of Norbac for this round…

Lorien dismounts and fires an arrow at one of the stunned Orcs…
Attack roll 7 +12 +1 (bless) =20 a hit. Damage is 7 +2 (favored enemy) =11 points of damage
…sinking an arrow deep into it's throat. It goes down hard and does not regain its feet.

Verrick, ridding a little closer (within 30ft) dismounts and also fires an arrow at one of the stunned creatures…
Attack roll 13 +9 +1 (bless) = 23 a hit. Damage 6 points +2d6 surprise strike 10 more points, of damage
…sneaking it deep into the creature's chest. It to falls to the ground dead.

The three Orcs remaining un-stunned charge forward (one going for Verrick, one for Philo and one for Geenaa. Rolling random to see where the leader goes is Philo!)…
Attack roll against Philo (the leader orc roar with furry before attacking) 26 a hit. Damage is 16 points of damage. The creature on Verrick rolls natural 20! confirm roll is 22 to hit a crit. Damage is 12 points of damage! Against Geenaa, a great axe in hand, swings at her 18 to hit. Damage is 12 points of damage
…all three hitting and doing damage!

The four orcs behind move forward, they are about 20ft from Verrick and 30ft from the rest of the party.

The four coming from the north side of the homestead charge the party, attacking (random) Norbac, Defrel, Geenaa and Lorien…
Defrel gets to attack the one coming on him first. Attack roll is 19 +9 +1 =29 a hit, chance for crit, 2 +10 =12 no. Damage against the orc is 4 points of damage. Attack roll vs. Norbac (carrying a axe) 13 a miss. vs. Defrel (carrying an axe) 25 a hit; Damage is 8 points.  vs. Geenaa (carrying an big sword) 7 miss. vs. Lorien (carrying a axe) 23 a hit; damage is 8 points

The archers drop their bows, draw weapons and rush forward…

Geenaa, yelling in rage, dismounts and attacks one of the creatures on her…
Attack roll 3 +12 +1 (bless) =16, hit because the creature charge her. Damage is 10 points of damage
…causing the orc to stagger *but* it remains on its feet!

Philo also dismounts and attacks the leader…
Attack roll 4 +11 +1 (bless) =16 a miss! (even through the beast charge AND is raging)
…but his sword glances off the huge orc's plate armor!

Actions?


----------



## Someone (Nov 10, 2004)

Norbac´s lips retracts, showing his teeth and tusks; evading the creature´s axe, he backsteps and aims for the throat with the longspear.

[OOC: Move 5 feet if neccesary to have one orc within longspear range, and attack; attack roll is 9(roll)+10(attack bonus)+1(bless)=20, damage is 9.

I have a reach weapon, the orc attacking Norbac should have drawn an AoO, if I´m not missing something?

By the way, party´s damage is:

Philo 16
Verrick 12
Geena 19
Lorien 8
Defrel 8

Active spells: 
Norbac´s AC is 22 thanks to Shield of Faith, Geena has Bull´s Strenght (+2 to hit and +3 damage with a 2 handed weapon), Verrick has Magic Vestment (+1 AC), and everyone is Blessed (+1 to hit, +1 to saves against Fear effects)]


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 10, 2004)

[occ] OOps forgot Geenaa's strength in the damage against her orc... and yes I will add the damage from now on [/occ]


----------



## Someone (Nov 10, 2004)

(yeah, that flu seems serious. Also, you already edited that, but the orcs clutching they *eyes* because of the Sound Burst warned of nasty DM´s brain malfunction)


----------



## Scotley (Nov 10, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick drops his bow and draws steel summoning the flame from his blade as it clears the sheath. He feints toward the Orc' face hoping the sudden appearence of flame will allow him to slip past the startled Orcs defence next round.

OOC: Bluff check +6, next round full attack with sword and dagger hopefully getting in a sneak attack.


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 10, 2004)

*Philo  Human Paladin*

Philo will make two attacks on the Orc leader.  In the first attack he will use his Smite attack (not he has Improved Smite feat).


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 11, 2004)

*Round 4*
22- Norbac 
21 - Lorien
19 - Verrick
12.5 - Defrel
12 - Orcs
5 -Geenaa
4 - Philo

Norbac stabs into the Orc on him, causing the brute to grunt in pain, but not dropping him. It growls in rage and readies an advance…

Lorien drops his bow, draws his bastard sword two-handed, and slashes at the Orc attacking him…
Attack roll natural 1, miss; 2nd attack 18 +5 +1 (blessed) =24 a hit, as it is Keen, chance for crit, 2 +5 +1 =8 nope. Damage is 1d10+6 +2 favored enemies = 15 points of damage
…ripping the creature's stomach open. It screams and falls to the ground.

Verrick drops his bow and does some fancy footwork while drawing his sword and dagger…
Bluff check 9 +6=15 vs Sense Motive total for Orc of 4, wins. Next round he is flat-footed
…and seems to be working.  

Defrel attacks the Orc on him, War Kiss flashing…
Attack roll 18+9 +1 =28 hit, chance to crit 3 +10 =13 nope. Damage is 5 points
…again slicing into the brute, it screams and crashes back onto the ground!

The Orcs strike back with furry and rage; the one on Norbac tries to rush past his spear point…
AoO from Norbac 5 +11 =16 a miss. Orc Attack roll against the half-orc cleric 18 a miss!
…and while it gets in under the reach of the cleric's spear, it fails to connect with its great axe!
The creature on Verrick attacks before his swords 'flame-on'…
Attack roll with big sword, attack roll total 24, hit. Damage is 9 points!
…slashing him across the shoulder.
The wounded creature on Geenaa attacks the barbarian…
Attack roll (great axe) 13 a miss
…but its axe does not even come close to her.
The lead Orc howls at the smell of blood on his vardatch and slashes at Philo and then swings a follow up attack!
Attack roll 19 barely a miss. 2nd attack 21 a hit! Damage is 17 points of damage
…the first attack is wild but its back-swing catches the paladin on his shoulder plate cutting him deeply!  
The one remaining Orc that got stunned last round, shakes his head and rush Lorien, its vardatch flashing…
Attack roll 22 a hit. Damage is 5 points
…slashing him a slight cut on his left thigh.
The group of four Orcs rushing last round, charge the party (One going for Defrel, one going for Norbac, one going for Geenaa, one on Lorien)
Attack roll vs. Defrel (carrying a vardatch) is 23 a hit. Damage is 10 points
…slashing him a deep cut across his chest.
Attack roll vs. Norbac (only one AoO a round; carrying a great axe) is 22 (because of the charge) a hit. Damage is 7 points
…catching the half-orc a slash on his right arm.
Attack roll vs. Geenaa (carrying a vardatch) is a 22 a hit. Damage is 5 points
…barely slashing the female barbarian on her off hand.
Attack roll vs. Lorien (carrying a vardatch) is a 16 a miss (barely).
…but the last misses the ranger. 

The eight Orcs that dropped their bows last round, rush forward and can charge next round but not this round! They howl with blood lust… ready to attack.

Geenaa swings wild attacking the first Orc with _Smashed_…
Attack roll 12 +12 +1 =25 a hit. Damage is 9 points of damage (minimum)
…crushing the creature's skull with the heavy flail. Her back-swing shifts to the new creature…
Attack roll 7 +7 +1 =15 a miss
…but it bounces off its shoulder plate.

Philo calls upon his holy power to smite the evil before him…
Attack roll 9 +11 +2 (smite) +1 (bless) =23 a hit. Damage is 2d6 +5 +6 +1d6 = 21 points of damage. Second strike is 19 +6 +1 (bless) =26 hit, a chance for crit, natural 1 nope. Damage is 12 points of damage
…striking the creature two terrible blows, cutting into his chest and slashing it deep across its left leg. The beast does not seem to notice, roaring in rage "*Kith ye! Die scom! Deeth ta ye!*" in broken common.

Conditions…
Philo has taken 33 pts of damage (23HP remaining)
Verrick has taken 21 pts of damage (7HP remaining)
Geenaa has taken 24 pts of damage (68HP remaining) 
Lorien has taken 13 pts of damage (37HP remaining)
Defrel has taken 18 pts of damage (28HP remaining)
Norbac has taken 7 pts of damage (49HP remaining)

The leader Orc attacking Philo has taken 33 pts of damage
one of the Orcs on Norbac has taken 9 pts of damage, the other is unwounded
one of the Orcs on Lorien has taken 4 pts of damage, the other is unwounded
the Orc on Verrick has taken 4 points of damage
unwounded Orcs are also on Defrel and Geenaa
eight Orc former Archers are charging the party this up coming round. 
there are five dead Orcs


----------



## Someone (Nov 11, 2004)

Norbac calls Trithereon for help: "See how we! Surrounded by enemies, using our strenght to protect the innocent! Guide us, and hamper our enemies!"

[Cast Prayer defensively. Concentration roll is 11+11=22, done. For 6 rounds everyone within 40 feet has +1 luck bonus to attack, damage, skill checks and saving throws. Every enemy in the range has the same penalties.

Active spells: 
Norbac´s AC is 22 thanks to Shield of Faith, Geena has Bull´s Strenght (+2 to hit and +3 damage with a 2 handed weapon), Verrick has Magic Vestment (+1 AC), Bless and Prayer gives everyone +2 to hit, +1 damage, +1 to all saves, +2 to saves against Fear effects, and +1 to skill checks. Enemies have -1 to most rolls.]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 11, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick will sneak attack the Orc attacking him and if successful try fall back a bit.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 12, 2004)

*Greyhawk Mark, morning (misty, bloody field)*

[occ] well only waiting so long so [/occ]

*Round 4*
22- Norbac 
21 - Lorien
19 - Verrick
12.5 - Defrel
12 - Orcs
5 -Geenaa
4 - Philo

Norbac calls upon  Trithereon, strengthening his allies and shaking the Orcs (all even the ones charging)

Lorien strikes at the wounded Orc…
Attack roll natural 20, check to confirm 3 +10 +2 =15 nope. Damage is 11 points of damage
…cutting one of its arms off, it falls to the ground screaming. His follow up swing slashes at the unwounded monster at his left…
Attack roll 19 +5 +2 =26, chance for crit. 5 +7 =12 nope. Damage is 14 points of damage
…slashing it a deep wound. It does not fall, crying out in pain and rage! 

Verrick double stabs the Orc in front of him, his Rapier on fire!
Attack roll 19 +2 +2 =23, chance for crit 10 +2 +2 =14, nope (flat-footed). Damage is 1d6 +2 +1d6 (surprise) +1 (spell) +1d6 (fire) = 15 points. With Dagger 12 +2 +2 =16 hit, Damage is 1d4 +1 +1d6 (surprise) +1 (spell)  =5 points
Both stab deep into the large Orc, it screams and falls back to crash to the ground. Verrick steps back 5ft to around the area where Geenaa is fighting (and out of a direct line of attack from the charging Orcs)

Defrel moves to behind the unwounded Orc attacking Norbac…
Attack roll 12 +9 +2 =21 a hit, Damage is 16 points of damage
…stabbing it in the back of the neck. It squeals and falls to the grounds bleeding to death.

The  Orc leader on Philo screams more profanities at the paladin "*Gat dyin' ta doo der Worrin mon… gon ta gut ya I izzz*" 
Attack roll 24 a hit, second attack natural 1, miss. Damage from the first strike is 12 points of damage 
The first blow striking him hard on his breastplate, knocking him back a pace. 
The wounded Orc on Norbac roars and swings at him with it great axe…
Attack roll 23, hit. Damage is 8 points
…catching the half-orc a glancing blow off his knee guard.
The Orc on Lorien attacks him with its vardatch …
Attack roll 20 a hit. Damage is 6 points
The Orc on Geenaa slashes a great blow at her…
Attack roll 14 a miss
…but it is not even close to the fast barbarian raging.
The eight Orcs change (NOTE they *do not* go to assist their leader! they go for Lorien, Lorien, Geenaa, Geenaa, Geenaa, Norbac, Verrick, Defrel; the one charging Verrick can't attack this round)
The first two rushing Lorien, both carrying great axes, flank the ranger with their larger Orc subleader…
Attack roll 19 and 15. One hit, Damage is 14 points 
…one catching him a deep wound on his shoulder.
The three rushing Geenaa (one carrying a great axe, two carrying vardatch) also flank the barbarian…
Attack roll (great axe) 21 a hit, Damage is 8 points. Attack roll 8 a miss, and 21 a hit, Damage is 8 points
…two of the creatures inflict minor cuts but Geenaa does not seem to notice them.
The one charging Norbac (AoO by Norbac's spear first) is carrying a great axe…
AoO Attack roll for Norbac 12 +10 +2 =24 a hit, Damage is 14 points of damage
…but the half-orcs spear stabs it through the neck before it can get close and it falls dead at his feet!
The one rushing Verrick has to move around Geenaa and the battle raging there, and can not attack this round.
The one charging Defrel is carrying a vardatch… 
Attack roll 9 a miss
…but the huge sword passes over his head without coming close. 

Geenaa grins madly and swings her flail in a wide arc…
Attack roll 13 +12 +2 =27 a hit, Damage is 13 points of damage. Second attack is 17 +7 +2 =26 a hit. Damage is 19 points! Cleaving with first attack is natural 1.
…crushing the skulls of two of the beast!

Philo grits his teeth and meets the leaders attack with a double swipe of his own…
Attack roll natural 20! follow-up 14 +11 +2 =27 confirm! Damage is 4d6 +10 =28 points of damage.
…cutting the leader's head from its body! The body remains standing for a second or two… and then falls over onto its side. The Orcs that see that are stunned for a second… 
[occ] NOTE that you still have a half-action this round. You can't attack someone else but you can move [/occ]

Conditions…
Philo has taken 45 pts of damage (11HP remaining)
Verrick has taken 21 pts of damage (7HP remaining)
Geenaa has taken 24 pts of damage (68HP remaining) 
Lorien has taken 33 pts of damage (17HP remaining)
Defrel has taken 18 pts of damage (28HP remaining)
Norbac has taken 15 pts of damage (41HP remaining)

one of the Orcs on Norbac has taken 9 pts of damage
one of the Orcs on Lorien has taken 14 points of damage BUT has not fallen, there are also two unwounded Orcs on him
one unwounded Orc on Defrel
one unwounded Orc on Verrick  
two unwounded Orcs on Geenaa 
the Orc leader is Dead, and there are twelve other dead Orcs


----------



## Someone (Nov 12, 2004)

Norbac cheers with an animal grunt as Philo does what is becoming an habit. Ignoring his own wounds, he pulls the spear from the orc´s throat, looks for another easy prey and attacks again.

[Attack any wounded orc withing range, making a 5 foot step if needed. Attack roll is 9(roll)+10(attack bonus)+2(buff spells)=21. Damage is 4+7+1=12.

I seem to recall that Geena had the Cleave feat?

Active spells: 
Norbac´s AC is 22 thanks to Shield of Faith, Geena has Bull´s Strenght (+2 to hit and +3 damage with a 2 handed weapon), Verrick has Magic Vestment (+1 AC), Bless and Prayer gives everyone +2 to hit, +1 damage, +1 to all saves, +2 to saves against Fear effects, and +1 to skill checks. Enemies have -1 to most rolls.]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 12, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick, desperately attacks the new Orc. 

OOC: Full attack again if he slays the Orc another 5' retreat.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 12, 2004)

[occ] damn... missed that... correct Geenaa has Cleave  ok will edit... thanks for keeping me on my toes there Someone  [/occ]


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 12, 2004)

*Philo   Human Paladin*

Philo moves towards the orc attacking Verrick (if possible) or Lorien with is move action of the previous round (If the DM allows that).

Then I'll make a full attack on said orc.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 13, 2004)

*Greyhawk Mark, morning (misty and bloody) field*

*Round 4 update*
4 - Philo

As the body of the Orc leader falls, Philo moves to assist Verrick…

*Round 5*
22- Norbac 
21 - Lorien
19 - Verrick
12.5 - Defrel
12 - Orcs
5 -Geenaa
4 - Philo

Norbac stabs at the wounded Orc attacking him, stabbing it in the face! It dies horribly falling to the ground in a spray of blood. 
Norbac can move this round, Defrel is the closest but Lorien has 3 on him when you move, can't attack again unless they come into your AoO

Lorien strikes the wounded large Orc again…
Attack roll 17 +10 +2 =29, damage is 7 points of damage. Second Attack 13 +10 +2 =25, damage is 12 points of damage
…striking it two terrible blows, the second slash almost disembroiling it. It howls and falls to the ground.

Verrick double stabs the Orc in front of him, but it is distracted by the arrival of Philo… 
Attack roll with Rapier 2 +3 +2 +2 =9, miss. Dagger 5 +2 +2 +2 =11, miss
…but his misses with both weapons! The Orc smiles evilly and advances…

Defrel attack the Orc on him…
Attack roll 19 +9 +2 +2 =32 a hit, chance to crit 3 +13 no. Damage is 7
…stabbing it deeply, but it does not fall.

The Orc on Verrick slashes at him (with its big sword thing)…
Attack roll 13 a miss!
…but it misses.
The remaining Orcs roar in defiance at attacks (morale check)…
The two Orcs on Lorien growl in anger and Attack him, great axes whirling as they flank him…
Attack roll totals 12, miss and 16 miss!
…but the curse that Norbac brought down on them seems to mess them up!
On Defrel attacks with its vardatch…
Attack roll total 23 hit, damage is 4 points (min!)
…cutting him lightly on the shoulder.
The two Orcs on Geenaa attack with furry of axe and vardatch swinging…
[color]Attack roll with axe 8 miss, sword 20 hit. Damage is 8 points[/color]
…again causing her a slight wound that she ignores!

Geenaa howls back at the Orcs, swinging her flail in a wide arc…
Attack roll 1st 19 +12 +2 =33, crit chance 7 +12 +2 =21 confirmed. 2d10 +18 =29 points of damage. 2nd attack roll 19 (again!?) +7 +2 =28, crit chance 14 +9=23, yes. Damage is 28 points. No other targets within 5ft so can't cleave
…and it literally destroys both of their heads; brain and skull sprayed everywhere!

Philo brings his great sword down onto the Orc on Verrick…
Attack roll 10 +11 +2 +2 =25 a hit, Damage is 16 points
…killing it!
Philo can also move this round, there are two on Lorien and one on Defrel


Conditions…
Philo has taken 45 pts of damage (11HP remaining)
Verrick has taken 21 pts of damage (7HP remaining)
Geenaa has taken 32 pts of damage (60HP remaining) 
Lorien has taken 33 pts of damage (17HP remaining)
Defrel has taken 22 pts of damage (24HP remaining)
Norbac has taken 15 pts of damage (41HP remaining)

two unwounded Orcs on Lorien 
one Orc on Defrel 
the Orc leader is Dead, and there are seventeen other dead Orcs


----------



## Someone (Nov 13, 2004)

> ...Norbac can move this round...




(OOC: Not actually... he had to move 5 feet to attack with the spear, and you can only make 5 foot steps if you don´t move any more in the round. 

I could, however, fall to the ground (free action) and stand up (move action) )

Norbac moves, muttering a prayer, and lands a hand on Verrick; his wounds instantly heal.

[Cast Cure Serious Wounds, scratching Invisibility Purgue, healing 8+2+4+6(caster level)=20 points of damage.]


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 13, 2004)

[occ] Ah assuming you moved back 5ft to stab Orc, got you [/occ]


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 13, 2004)

*Philo  -  Human Paladin*

Phillo now moves to assist Lorien.

He then attacks whichever orc looks bigger twice, and will attemt to cleave.

If the Orcs are dead, he will Lay on Hands to Verrick.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 13, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Smiling greatfully at Norbac, "thank you once again my friend." He begins to incant and gesture sharply at one of the remaining Orcs on Lorien and two bolts of mystical energy and force leap from his hand to strike the Orc.  

OOC: Magic Missiles at an Orc.


----------



## Someone (Nov 13, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> [occ] Ah assuming you moved back 5ft to stab Orc, got you [/occ]




Yep, reach weapons have their disadvantages, too.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 14, 2004)

*Greyhawk Mark, morning (misty)*

*Round 5*
22- Norbac 
21 - Lorien
19 - Verrick
12.5 - Defrel
12 - Orcs
5 -Geenaa
4 - Philo

NOTE the Orcs are about to break now… but not until their action…

Norbac prayer heals Verrick most of the damage done to him

Lorien slashes at one of the two remaining Orcs on him…
Attack roll 5 +10 +2 =17 a hit. Damage is 9 points. 2nd Attack roll 18 +5 +2 =25 a hit, Damage is 11 points
…striking it twice and killing it.

Verrick hangs back, firing a magic missile at the last Orc…
Damage is 2d4 +2 =6 points
…wounding it again, yet it is still standing.

Defrel stabs the wounded Orc attacking him…
Attack roll 7 +9 +2 =18, hit, Damage is 9 points
…cutting it down as it turns to flee!

The last Orc on Lorien turns and runs full out (80ft)

Lucky for you all Geenaa can charge that far and she attacks the Orc with her flail...
Attack roll 8 +12 +2 +2 =24, hit. Damage is 15 points
...crushing the creatures skull

The battle is over, and the bodies of the monstrous Orc raiders litter the ground! 

Conditions…
Philo has taken 45 pts of damage (11HP remaining)
Verrick has taken 21 pts of damage (7HP remaining)
Geenaa has taken 32 pts of damage (48HP remaining after Rage ends) 
Lorien has taken 33 pts of damage (17HP remaining)
Defrel has taken 22 pts of damage (24HP remaining)
Norbac has taken 15 pts of damage (41HP remaining)


----------



## Scotley (Nov 15, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick retrives his bow and horse then begins looking for survivers of the raid.

OOC: Thanks to Norbac's spell Verrick is only down one hp.


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 15, 2004)

*Philo Human Paladin*

Philo moves to Lorien and offers to heal him, and 'Lays on Hands' for maximum HP.


----------



## Someone (Nov 15, 2004)

Continuing with the healing, Norbac casts Cure Serious Wounds on Philo again, [losing dispel Magic, heals 4+2+4+6=16 HP]

After the few but intense seconds of fight, the half orc tries to calm down, then looks around -beyond the field of dead orcs- to see exactly where´s he and what the orcs were doing here.


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 15, 2004)

*Philo  -  Human Paladin*

Philo smiles as Norbec heals him and offers his thanks:

Thanks good Norbec.  The light of the sun indeed comes from your hands.

Go and heal the others, if there is still power within you.  The others are in much greater need than me.

Philo thinks to himself Truly this priest is an agent of good; despite his unfortunate heritage. The effects of orc-blood on one's character may not be what I once believed.


----------



## Someone (Nov 15, 2004)

"Whatever" says as answer. "There no need to thank help in combat, it annoying. I help you once, then you do the same. It´s the way in war."

Norbac uses the wand of cure light wounds until everyone is al least at 3/4 of their hit points.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 15, 2004)

Conditions…
Philo has 11HP of 56HP
Verrick has 27HP of 28HP
Geenaa has 48HP of 80HP
Lorien has 17HP of 50HP
Defrel has 24HP of 46HP
Norbac has 41HP of 56HP

Philo heals Lorien 12HP to bring him to...
Lorien has 29 of 50HP

Norbac heals Philo 16HP to bring him to...
Philo has 27 of 56HP

Norbac using his CLW Wand on Philo 1st...
1st charge heals 3HP, 2nd charge 7HP, 3rd charge 5HP... bringing him to 42HP
Using it against Lorien...
4th charge heals 4HP, 5th charge 9HP...bringing him to 42HP
Using a charge on Defrel...
6th charge heals 6HP....bringing him to 30HP
Using it against Geenaa...
7th charge heals her 5HP, 8th charge 9HP, 9th charge 6HP...bringing her to 68HP

Norbac used 9 charges from his Wand.


Looking around the homestead, the group finds a number of dead cattle, two other dead Orcs, with multiple arrows in them, and a burnt body of two men and three woman. Defrel doing a quick search finds a hidden trapdoor under some beams. After you move them, there is a stairwell leading down into a earth storage basement. Inside there is a young human girl of maybe 16, and three boys ranging from ages of maybe 12 down to 2 or 3 years old. All are crying and scard, but the girl is holding a dagger and says "*You are yea? Get yea out of here or I will cut yea! You wount get us, like yea did our parents!*" She seems especailly ready to attack Norbac...


----------



## Someone (Nov 15, 2004)

"Too many times I´ve seen this in the war against the Old One. It never ends?" grunts Norbac, stepping back. Maybe others know how to deal with the children better than he´s able to [with his Charisma of 6]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 15, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

"Calm down lady, we mean you no harm."  He holds up empty palms and tries not appear treatening. "I am only sorry we were unable to get here in time to help your family. Come forth and you will see that we have slain the raiders. I am Verrick Ardmore, what is your name?"


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 16, 2004)

*Greyhawk Mark, morning*

The girl looks back between Verrick and Norbac "*Yea... yea not with that murderous lot? Who...who are yea? What do yea want with us?*" her voice shaking and loosing some of her bravo that she first had. 

One of the older boys speaks up "*They an't be no Or'cks Kat.*"

The youngest boy starts crying "*Mommy!!!!*"


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 16, 2004)

*Philo  --  Human Paladin*

Philo removes his helm and slowly approaches the children.

Fear not my children.  We are here to protect you.  My name is Philo Jurament, servant of Heironeous.
Nothing is going to happen to you.

Are all of you ok; are any of you hurt?


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 16, 2004)

*Greyhawk Mark, morning*

The young woman, Kat(?), looks between Verrick and Philo and drops the dagger. She then sinks to the floor and starts crying. The older boy comes forward and put his hand on her shoulder "*Oi wats' to happen to us?*"


----------



## Someone (Nov 16, 2004)

"Maybe they have family elsewhere" suggest Norbac, whispering next to Verrick. "Geena and I will hide the dead orcs, don´t think three small humans should see that."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 17, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

"Good idea Norbac." Looking back at the kids. "Do you have family anywhere else?"


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 17, 2004)

*Greyhawk Mark, morning*

The girl Kat looks up and through tears says "*I think we have an Aunt in the city of Dyvers... never been there but she did move there to join the Church of Osprem when I was bit of a girl, ten years or more now. Not sure if she still be there or not...*"


[occ] just as an FYI... a way to get Geenaa and Defrel to move out as it were as they are no longer around... in a bit will be intro two new players [/occ]


----------



## Someone (Nov 17, 2004)

Outside, Norbac looks at all the carrion and decides that it´ll take too much time to bury them, so it maybe it would be better to put them in one of the now abandones houses (or barn) and burn them.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 17, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick continues to try and comfort the family. 

OOC: Nicely done, thanks for keeping the game alive.


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 17, 2004)

*Philo  --  Human Paladin*

Philo also continues to comfort the childrFear not, my children.  You will soon be with your relatives who will look after you and keep you safe.  (To the Girl)  You young girl, you must be very strong now, for you must look after your three brothers.  The loss of your loved ones will be hard on all of you, but your lives continue, and you must journey to a safe place and continue your lives; your parents will want this so.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 18, 2004)

*Greyhawk Mark, morning*

The girl looks up at Philo and nods her head. Wiping tears from her eyes she stands up and starts collecting the young boys and their merger belongings .

Geenaa seems quite for a while, but then drawing the party off by themselves she finally says "*We need to bring these children to their aunt if possible and yet we cannot break off the pursuit of the dark sorcerer ogre either… Dyvers is a three week round trip at the very least… maybe longer if we have to search for her. I… this bit of a girl reminds me of myself too much and I will not see her abandoned. Therefore I think I should take her and the boys north and the rest of yea should find the trail again…*"

Defrel, who also has been very quite for a long time (and yet has shared a few glances between himself and Geenaa that many of you have noticed) speaks up then "*I'll go with you. I know the city fairly well, having spent some time there…*"


----------



## Someone (Nov 18, 2004)

"Good" says Norbac. "It´s not late, but I say we rest here and continue our ways tomorrow."

(If we do that, I can cast another three cure moderate and two cure light wounds spells)


----------



## Scotley (Nov 18, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

"We should check the bodies of the raiders for any clues as to their origin or why they choose to raid here. They might have some valuables we can give back to the kids as well."  Verrick proceeds to help the kids pack up any clothes or other belongings they might need as well as some food if there is anything the raiders didn't despoil.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 18, 2004)

*Greyhawk Mark, morning and afternoon*

Collecting all the bodies and moving them to the barn, the party finds that they are carrying 19 gold crowns and 53 silver. The leaders sword glows lightly with a sickly green inner light, and carryings a couple of differenet scrolls that seem to be crude maps of this area and the *Bright Tower*. There are some crude runes in Orish, that seems to show different homesteads, etc. They also have some half-moon markings that seem to talk about a meeting and or gathering of different Orc raiding parties in two or three weeks time...


----------



## Scotley (Nov 18, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

"I suggest we give the coins to the kids."  He frowns over the papers. "I can try and copy these maps if Geena and Defrel will be so good as to take the originals to the Bright Tower on their way to Dyvers. I suspect these homesteads are in danger and our small band can't see to them all." Finally, he picks up the sword and thinks to himself, _nasty looking thing_. "If we are going to rest here then I can try and divine this weapon's power."

OOC: How far is the nearest homestead on the map from where we are now?


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 18, 2004)

[occ] nearest homestead is about a 2 hours ride (4 hours walk) from here. There are four or five within about 3 hours ride, mostly north of here  [/occ]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 18, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

"It is early in the day, perhaps we should visit a few of these other homesteads and see to the safety of the people there. I'm am unsure about these raiders, what say the rest of you--Are they related to our current quest?"


----------



## Someone (Nov 18, 2004)

"And what if they not?" says Norbac. "You going to let them die?"

[Norbac speaks Orcish. Can he understand the runes?]


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 18, 2004)

[occ] It seems to be other groups of raiders (maybe six or seven in all) that are to gather for some reason in 2-3 weeks (no real date given... more like something to watch out for but it does not say what). It looks like they are to gather somewhere along the *Gnarely Forest* maybe 15 miles north of where you were at when you saw the fire...[/occ]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 18, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

"I wasn't suggesting that we ignore the raiders Norbac, just trying to understand what's going on."  He sighs and looks over the papers once more. "If you are right and there are 6 or 7 groups such as this one we might be able to pick them off singley as we did this one, but once they get together it could be a very different story. Not a story with a happy ending I fear."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 18, 2004)

ignore this post.. just adding subscription to account. See you guys soon,
 Garynn.


----------



## Someone (Nov 19, 2004)

Norbac frowns; "You right. We can´t take them toguether, and we don´t know where they now, so difficult to pick them one by one. Others have to do it; maybe Captain Mayness have enough men for that, or at least can save the villagers". Norbac shifts and moves around, as if he were uncomfortable with the thought. "Geena and Defrel can warn them. Meanwhile we continue with our search. Our bandits could very well one of the parties, and if not we can find one more of these while searching."


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 19, 2004)

*Philo  --  Human Paladin*


Perhaps we would try to anticipate the next village that raiders will attack and try to stop them.  

These villages are not far from each other.  Should we ride to the nearest one and see what we can learn


----------



## Scotley (Nov 19, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

"I think we should at least visit the closest ones and give warning. It will be some time before troops from the bright tower could arrive."


----------



## Someone (Nov 19, 2004)

Norbac shrugs. "Let´s go then"


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 19, 2004)

*Greyhawk Mark, afternoon*

The party loads the children and their meager positions onto their horses and ride to the nearest homestead show on the map. The afternoon slowly warms but rain clouds seem to be gathering to the west… it could rain tonight.

At the next homestead, the party comes to two large family homes and a large barn. A number of cattle and sheep are in the pastors near by and four or five people are seen working the fields, going about their business. When they see you a yell goes up and they start making their way to the houses. Woman, many of the armed with short bows or spears, appear from around the homes. 

They seem a bit worried about raiders and the men quickly form up with spears and one of the older men yells when you get closer "*Who are yea? Wats you want?*"


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 19, 2004)

*Philo  --  Human Paladin*

Philo removes his helm and displays his symbol of Heironeous clearly.


Fear not, good fellows,  We are here to protect you from the raiders who have attacked your villages.  

We just came from another homestead about two hours from here.  We fought off a band of orcish raiders, but not before they killed many of the villagers.

Can you tell us about the raiders?  Have they passed by this way?


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 19, 2004)

*Greyhawk Mark, afternoon*

The older man looks Philo over and then looks at Norbac and spits onto the ground "*Well iffin you say so there soney. Orcs and some other dark fellers have been raiding the Mark fer the last month or so. We've been hit a couple of time be a couple of pig-faces or some raider, but all small stuff so far. Maybe try and take a sheep or something. Some of the homestead have been burnt out though... darm soldiers to busy running looking preedy to help us all I reconin. Wat yu all goin' do 'bout it?*"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 19, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

"Well we slaughtered more than 20 raiders this morning. We are warning everyone that the raiders have a coordinated plan." He takes out the raiders map. "You're on their list. We are hopeful that we can catch a few more of the raiders before they act. It seem likely that they plan to hit all these places over the next two weeks. I would guess that their earlier raids here were just to find out what sort of defense you could mount. We are sending word to the soldiers, but I doubt that they can arrive in such strength to be of much help in the time we have."


----------



## Someone (Nov 19, 2004)

"Yeah, we´ll do all we can. But don´t trust the soldiers too much, and  ready to fight or leave." ends Norbac. Then, he speaks in a softer voice to his companions. "Why are all the bandits gatering _now_? I know orcs enough, and they don´t like anyone leading them, unless someone strong enough around to bash their heads often. I´m thinking we should look for that guy. I smell that he could the same we´ve looking for these days."


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 20, 2004)

*Philo*

Agreed Norbec.  Perhaps we should continue to check out the homesteads in this area.  They may have mroe information


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 20, 2004)

[occ] if you want to hit all of the homesteads on the map you should be able to spend the rest of the day and make them all... but it might rain by tonight, and could very well lose the trail that you were following... as an FYI. Geenaa and Defrel will head out towards the Bright Tower to try and get there late tonight...[/occ]


----------



## Someone (Nov 20, 2004)

((As I see it, if it rains, it´s going to rain no matter what we do, and there´s no reason to suppose we´ll find the bandits tonight; and the farmers probably have a good knowledge of the region, so as johnsemlak/philo said we could find more clues there))


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 20, 2004)

*Greyhawk Mark, afternoon and into the night*

Geenaa and Defrel bid their farewell... for now. They will make for the *Bright Tower* to warn then and then head north. If they can they will return in 3-4 weeks and seek you out...

The rest of the party ride out and make for the other homesteads. The first three places that they stop are similar to the first, a few farmers and cattlemen and woman, working their small farms independently... stubborn and untrusting of strangers. They all reports sporadic attacks by Orcs and other raiders over the last few weeks, but nothing they have not been able to repel. Listening to your reports they are nervous and some talk of banding together with other homesteads… just in case.

The last farm that the group comes upon is burnt out and abandoned. Storm clouds roll in quickly as darkness falls and a light rain starts falling as they party arrives at the farm. It looks like it was destroyed maybe a week or so ago. No bodies or farm animals are found, but evidence of some kind of attack is obvious. There are some Orcish graffiti painted on what might have once been a barn, a Red Moon (one of the major war tribes of Orcs from the southern empire). 

Setting up watches for the night… 
Assuming 1st Verrick, 2nd = Lorien, 3rd = Norbac, and 4th =Philo 
…the party beds down in a partial room with a bit of the roof still intact to protect them from the rain. On Norbac's watch he hears something out in the storm… more then just the rain and thunder… drums. Drums in the night!??!

Somewhere out there, the sounds of drums slowly gets louder and then starts to fad…


----------



## Someone (Nov 20, 2004)

[Norbac empties his spell reserve to cast two cure moderate and two cure light wounds spells before going to sleep. That makes: 
+14 hit points to Philo, healing him completely.
+21 hit points to Norbac, also healing himself totally.
+13 points for Lorien, bringing him to full shape.

That means he still has a unspent 1st level spell (divine favor) and all 0 level.]

Norbac rushes to wake the others, while trying to not show through the burned walls and windows. "Don´t make noise. Many drums, many orcs." whispers.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 21, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Before we rest, Verrick will trade out shield for Identify and try and find out something about the Orc leader's sword.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 21, 2004)

*Greyhawk Mark, night (raining)*

[occ] Before going to sleep Verrick casts his spell and learns the following about the weapon...
+1 vardatch (bastard sword)
Spell Storing (one spell still in it, _Inflect Serious Wound_, but he did not use it because he was berserk
it has an Unholy aura to it (any good character weilding it gain 1 negative level) [/occ]

As the group wakes they listen to the drums (they think maybe 4 or 5 different drum players) gets a little louder and then slowly start to fade as if whoever is beating the drums is moving away from the burnt out homestead. It is a little hard to be sure as the rain is falling a bit harder and the wind is picking up.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 21, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Looking dubiously at the weather Verrick asks the others softly,"Should we go out for a look at the mysterious drummers?"


----------



## Someone (Nov 21, 2004)

(Can we tell what direction are the drums coming and going? Are they heading for any of the farms we´re aware of? If no to the first question, or yes to the second: )

"I afraid they could attack the farmers tonight. We have to go and see."

(If yes to the first *and* no to the second)

"We know where they going. Let´s wait until tomorrow, and attack them while we´re at out fullest and they weakened by the sun."


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 21, 2004)

*Greyhawk Mark, night (raining)*

[occ] it is not really clear which way the sounds are coming from... it _seems_ to be coming from the west, moving towards the Granely Forest but you can't be sure [/occ]


Gathering their gear and cloaking themselves against the weather, the party heads out and makes their way towards where the drums are coming from. Slowly they get louder and then they can make out large shapes moving in the dark. A flash of lightning allows the party to get a short glimpse of what's out there... a group of 20 or 30 large human-sized humanoids with an equal number of smaller or child sized humanoids marching in a chaotic group along with another 10 or so giant sized creatures. The drums are coming from within the group and they seem to be talking but the noise from the rain is distorting it. They are making their way towards the Gnarely Forest, and on their present course they will hit it in a two hours, a few hours yet before sunrise… they are leaving a pretty good trail, but the forest could easily obscure it…


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 21, 2004)

*Philo  --  Human Paladin*

Yes, we should investigate; those sounds clearly indicate some kind of trouble









*OOC:*


 Is it possible to tell what direction the drums are coming from?  EDIT, sorry, I hadn't seen the above post


----------



## Someone (Nov 22, 2004)

"Orcs, goblins and giants, I say" grunts Norbac. "And a lot of them! The rangers in the forest famous. Should we look for and warn them?"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 22, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

"With all those drums its clear these guys don't fear the Rangers. Why don't we follow them and see where they are headed before we call for reinforcements?"  

OOC: Is is possible that they are heading toward the same place as the trail we have been following?


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 22, 2004)

[occ] They are moving in the same general direction but it is not easy to tell. NOTE also that they passed fairly close to the burnt out house which is why you heard the drums... the rain means it is really only traveling partway out on the plains [/occ]


----------



## Someone (Nov 22, 2004)

Norbac scratches his armpit. "No, you right." concedes the cleric. "Raiding parties don´t play drums; armies do. They´re going to gather with more of them, and I sure they on a major attack. Maybe a city? Or they coming _back_?."

Norbac shifts and moves again, as he does when he´s uncomfortable with his thoughts. "Then we have to warn whoever is in danger, we can´t defeat so many of them. But where they going? We can do anything ´nless we know more. We have to continue watching."


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 22, 2004)

*Greyhawk Mark, night (raining)*

The marching humanoids make they way towards the *Gnarely Forest*. After about 3 hours of marching and drum beating, the creatures enter the forest. At that point, they do stop beating their drums. The march for another hour or so, until it starts to get light. They set up a crude camp and start to bed down. A few Orcs and Goblins (who can now be made out in the growing light) set up watches, while the rest start eating, laughing and acting up. The light of the coming day is muted by the thick morning but the rain tames off to a light mist. 

Lorien thinks that the closes settlement is *Tree Oaks* about a day or more ride from here, and you are five or six miles north of the road that cuts through the forest to there. You are not sure what trail these raiders are following, they seem to be just wandering into the wood and following some direction that the rest of you can't understand.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 22, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Speaking softly and keeping a nervous eye out, Verrick confers with the others, "As I see it we have warned all the nearby small farmsteads and sent working back to Bright Tower. We have a couple of options, we can continue to follow this troop and see what happens, perhaps being too weak to prevent it. Also, I could try and put an Orc or Goblin to sleep and we could spirit him away for some questions. Finally, we could gamble that tree oaks is the destination and try and get ahead of them and possibly help set up a defense or at least an evacuation." He rubs his chin thoughtfully, "have I left anything out?"  Looking quickly at his companions and then back to the woods, "what do you think my friends."  

OOC: I am willing to take which ever option will allow you to add our new companions into the action.


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 23, 2004)

*Philo  --  Human Paladin*

Philo whispers back

Well, I like the thrid option.  We should be able to easily overtake this large band (OOC-correct?), and I think we'll be able to keep track of where they go in any case.  Plus, warning and protecting future victems of these raiders should be the highest priority.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 23, 2004)

[occ] Yes their trail should not be to hard to find again... unless it rains really hard. But Lorien is pretty confident he could find it again. IF you wish to head for Tree Oaks that is where I post your actions next... just want to be sure [/occ]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 23, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

"Tree Oaks sounds right to me too Philo. Besides, I would love to get out of the weather and sleep in a warm bed even if just for a night. Lorien, Norbac what do you say?"


----------



## Someone (Nov 23, 2004)

"I like to deal with things myself, but yes this thing too much for us. We need help from someone, let´s try the town." adds Norbac.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 23, 2004)

*Gnarley Forest, morning (light misty rain) into night*

The party moves straight south to make it to the road that leads to *Tree Oaks*. It takes almost two hours of traveling through the wet forest to make the road. Then riding hard the party makes the small city about an hour after sunset. 

*Tree Oaks* is a small woodland community of about 100, surrounded by wooden palisade. The watchman at the gate holds out a lantern to see you and asks about your business "*Oi now what ye want? It be after dark and we not like to open thy gate on a night like this, I tell ye wat.*" 

After a short exchange through he does open to admit the party, telling them that Orc raids have been happening more often these days and its not good to be a traveling at night in the forest. Mostly of the inhabitants of the town are made up of loggers and herbalist. There is one, fairly large Inn in town, the *The Brick and Briar Inn*. Three stories tall, it is the second largest building in town (the Lord Mayor's Hold it larger), and the stable boys come out in heavy oil-wool cloaks to take your horses. "*That el' be a silver shilling m'lords*" they say for feed and stabling of the horses. 

Inside, the large common room smells of roasting pig and warmed mead. The Innkeeper is a board dwarf, with a thick black beard. He is wiping his hands as you enter and comes up to you saying in a deep gravelly voice "*Aye lords what'll it be? Got roasting pig that be a finished and bacon stew be in the kitchen. We also got warmed mead for and rooms are available. Costs are a steal iffin' yea ask me, but I be a fair one and treat all travelers a fair*" 

Some of the customers laugh and shout "*As fair as a dwarf protecting his hoard of stolen gold would be to a dragon come back to collect what's his HA*". The laughers is easy going though and while the dwarf glares at them, you catch a glint of a smile under his beard "*Aye yea highwaymen know all about stealing don't yea*" 

He looks back and says "*So what will it be lords? Got me more customers then the lot of yea and only one assist to take care of yea all…*" and about then a rather attractive half-orc girl comes out of the kitchen entrance carrying a large platter with stew bowls on one shoulder. She takes it to one of the tables where four humans are sitting (three men and one female, dressed like woodsmen or rangers).


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 24, 2004)

*OOC:*


_A rather attractive half orc?!_

*Philo  Human Paladin*


I'll have a mug of tea if you will.

We're looking for some information on the orc raiders in the area.  We just came for a homestead a few hours ago that was burned to the ground.  There is a large party roaming the countryside right now, not far from here.  They may be aiming for tis village, i'm afraid.[


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 24, 2004)

*Garynn Gnome Druid 4/Bard 2*

As Norbec sits down he realises there is a badger sleeping under the table they have chosen. 

Just as he is about to say something a Gnome in fine green and brown leathers walks up ducking only slightly to walk under the table and starts dragging the sleeping animal away. Ock! Beggin' yir pardon I am. My wee beastie was trying to stay out from under foot. Come on now Bramble. We's gots to git. These city folk needs ta rest. 

As the badger moves off into a corner you notice that the patrons of the bar don't give it a second glance. The gnome turns back to Norbec and says, Me name is Garynn Wildsong. I'm pleased to be making yer aquaintence sir. What brings you folk to this neck o' the woods? The Gnome stands just under 3 foot tall and maybe 25 pounds. He has snow white hair and sky blue eyes. on a shoulder strap is a very expensive set of pan pipes.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 24, 2004)

*Nadaria bet Meslahan, Bakluni Mnk5/Clr1*

A human woman descends the stairs who is surely not a native of the Gnarly.  She is somewhat short, with dark auburn hair and deeply tanned skin.  She is dressed in long, flowing green and yellow dappled robes, and carries a strand of onyx prayer beads in her left hand, and wears simple, cord sandles on her feat.  Her hands are covered in tightly fitting, blue doeskin gloves, which are stitched with silver filigree writing.  She also wears a black, highly polished steel medallion around her neck.

Carrying herself with great grace and dignity, she makes her way over to your group, and looks at each one of you in turn.  Nodding her head, she bows deeply to all of you, stating in heavily accented Common, "Greetings fellow travelers of the road, my name is Nadaria bet Meslahan.  I have journeyed many weeks in search of you, and my heart fills with the joy to find you here.  It is a great honor for me to finally find myself in your presence.  May the Chained Lord guide us all to his presence."

After her speech she stands in silence, an expression of unperturbed calm on her face.  You begin to hear her prayer beads clacking together as she moves them through her fingers.


----------



## Someone (Nov 24, 2004)

*Norbac Odrog, Cleric of Trithereon.*



			
				Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> As Norbec sits down he realises there is a badger sleeping under the table they have chosen.
> 
> Just as he is about to say something a Gnome in fine green and brown leathers walks up ducking only slightly to walk under the table and starts dragging the sleeping animal away. Ock! Beggin' yir pardon I am. My wee beastie was trying to stay out from under foot. Come on now Bramble. We's gots to git. These city folk needs ta rest.
> 
> As the badger moves off into a corner you notice that the patrons of the bar don't give it a second glance. The gnome turns back to Norbec and says, Me name is Garynn Wildsong. I'm pleased to be making yer aquaintence sir. What brings you folk to this neck o' the woods? The Gnome stands just under 3 foot tall and maybe 25 pounds. He has snow white hair and sky blue eyes. on a shoulder strap is a very expensive set of pan pipes.




The big, stinky pile of half orc, armor, weapons and skins look down. "What do you mean, city folk?" asks Norbac. "I´m a member of the Red Axes tribe and we don´t live in blocks of stone. And I´ve spent years fighting the Old one in the wild, not behind some wall, as I´m doing now. Because there´s a big band of giants, orcs and goblins in the forest and we´re here to warn whoever wants to give us a hand."


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 24, 2004)

*Tree Oaks, the Brick and Briar Inn, night*

The Dwarf brings mead (tea for Philo) and meat for the groups table. The half-orc lass brings them food (she smiles and laughs at Norbac's comment). 

One of the human forester looking men looks over at Philo's comments and says "*Aye there have been many an Orc raid of late. We have not been able to find their base through, but I reckon I know the area they be a heading. To the north of here there be a cursed part of the forest... we call it the Blackthorn. The trees and the animals there an't natural.

"It be two days deeper into the forest and one can't really miss it when yea get there. The trees turn black and twisted. The animals hostile and 'wrong'.

"We an't got enough rangers here to protect the loggers or other folk as is, and the Gnarley Rangers be busy in the south. Seems Orcs and Trolls have been see moving up from the Welkwood into eastern Celene burning and looting the villages there. Even farther north, up on the Velverdyva River, pirates or slavers have been hitting the villages there. Not be a good days iffin' yea ask me…

"From where are you strangers from? Oh I am sorry, they call me Wess*"


----------



## Someone (Nov 24, 2004)

Norbac eyes the half-orc girl before answering: "We come from Mynaryn Castle, Wess. Near there we fought some slavers, but not before one of them, a rare monster know as ogre magi, killed many of the kidnapped villagers. We here to kill him, since we heard of a bandit that uses cold blasts. But when we tracking them, we found a gang of orcs destroying a farm, and they fell before us."

Norbac makes a pause.

"Now, they had a map, saying they´ll gather in some point soon. Later we resting, when a rather large band of them passed near us, with a lot of giants and drums and all, the say that coming near here. Or maybe going to that ´Blackthorn´"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 24, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick looks up from his cup and then rises, "Well met Nadaria, always a pleasure to meet a traveler. I am Verrick Armore, and these are my companions, Norbac, Lorien and Philo." He then turns his attention to Garynn, "After a night and day out in this rain, I am ready to take up the life of city folk." Glancing at his companions he continues. "We've been on the trail of a most foul Ogre Magi and have reason to believe that he is in the area. We've been sidetracked by bands of Orcs and even some Giants in the area. We thought it best to come here and make the inhabitants aware of the great threat on their doorstep. Of course as long as we are here a hot meal and a warm bath will be welcome as well. Now tell me lady why are you seeking us? Have we met?"


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 24, 2004)

*Nadaria bet Meslahan, Bakluni Monk/Cleric*

Nadaria turns towards Verrick, "We have not met, sir, although I have seen all of you before.  You came to me in a vision many weeks ago.  It was this vision that caused me to leave my homeland and travel out into the world.  I believe this vision came from my Chained Lord, and that you will lead me to him."  As she is saying this, her eyes fill with a gentle sadness.  "This search is my burden, of course, but I would be greatly honored if you would allow me to join you.  I have dealt with Orcs before, although I have never encountered what you call an Ogre Magi.  Perhaps I could be of some assistance."  She continues to stand next to you, eyes lowered out of respect.









*OOC:*


 I'd like to make a Knowledge (history) or Knowledge (geograpy) check (+9 and +7, respectively) to see what I know about the Gnarly, and particularly about Blackthorn.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 24, 2004)

[occ] Remember if you want to, you can make the rolls. Otherwise I can make them. For this I will make the rolls... just as a reminder...

Knowledge (history) 11 +9 =20
Knowledge (geograpy) 14 +7 =21 

Nadaria has heard of it before. It is a place that is suppose to be cursed, by a daemon or somekind of fiend hundreds of years ago. It is to the north of Three Oaks, but you are not sure excately where. Within the last few years it is said that Orc's and other evil humanoids have been gathering there. They have raided a bit of late but not as much as one would expect if they are gathering in such great numbers...[/occ]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 25, 2004)

*Garynn Gnome Druid 4/Bard 2*

Faith! yelps Garynn. Bless my soul I thought ye were a bundle o' furs and stray equipment. Says the gnome with a smile on his face. 

In truth I was talking' to the humans na to you old son.The Gnome extends his hand as high as it will go to shake So tell me yir name and the tales of Clan Red Axe. I'll buy the first round.

As soon as the Badger hears "round" he wanders back over begging for sips of ale.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 25, 2004)

*Three Oaks, The Brick and Briar Inn, night*

A human sitting behind Wess speaks up. He is a middle age human male, with black but graying hair, and a powerful build. Smoking a pip he says "*Iffin' yea are looking to stop these raids, I would suggest yea go to this Blackthrone. It not be a small area, and one could spend years searching out all the caves and hills the ritte the land. There is a local legend that say there is a holy Druidic site somewhere in the heart of the area, and that be why it was originally cursed, but no living being of good have ever been into the woods that I know of.*"  

He stands, followed by most of men and women dressed similarly also start finishing up and ready to depart. "*Iffin' yea need anything, you can stop by the Lord Mayor's home, and ask for me. I am Khilt Golless, the leader here.*" Looking down at the dwarf innkeeper he says "*My thanks again for an excellent meal Master Grundersson*" 

The dwarf simply grumbles a 'by yer leave' as the group heads out.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 26, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

"Well friends what do you say. Shall we venture to Blackthorn in the morning?"


----------



## Someone (Nov 26, 2004)

"That´s where all the bandits go, so..." says Norbac.


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 26, 2004)

*Philo - Human Paladin*

I agree with Norbec.  That place seems to be the root of the danger.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 26, 2004)

Garynn walks over to Golless and asks, "Ifin it please ye Golless. I'll go with them as a guide through the Gnarly and Blackthorn. Bramble and I ain't afraid"


----------



## Slippshade (Nov 28, 2004)

*Braggi Grundersson (Lvl 6 Dwarf Fighter)*

"Master Grundersson?!? If they only knew you like I do." calls a stout figure silouetted in the frame of the inn door.  The dwarf's long blond hair, beard and mustache were elaborately braided. A broad grin across his craggy face. On his back were slung two large dwarven waraxes and on his hip a shortsword.  He wore a beautifully crafted breastplate over green underpadding decorated with dwarven knotwork.  Brown breeches were tucked into heavy soled black leather boots.  The clothing was well made, but functional.

The dwarf strode across the barroom floor and engulfed the innkeeper in a warm embrace. 

"Well brother where are these bandits that you need me to taking care of?"


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 29, 2004)

*Three Oaks, The Brick and Briar Inn, night*

"*Ark! Yer chockin' me yea big oaf?*" cries the innkeeper. Once released he says "*Well now, he look fine and dandy don't yea there brother. It seems yea came at the right night, luck for yea you always were. These here fine folk are planning to a look to fer these very scum on the morn. Are yea not now my lords? Well iffin' yea need another strong arm... to hall wood or chop down Orc's I guessin' he is pretty good in a fight...*"

Looking back to the other dwarf he says "*Yea look a bit skinny, yea eatin' right? Drinkin' enogh mead? Keera lass bring this big oaf here food and drink now afor he fads away to nothing before my eyes*" 

The young half-orc lass appears almost instantly from the back room with a bit bowl of stew and joint of meat "*I suppose this one eats and drinks on the house, aye? You do look like his brother...sniff, sniff... and smell a bit like him to*"

The innkeeper has to turn his head to hide his smile...


----------



## Slippshade (Nov 29, 2004)

*Braggi Grundersson (Lvl 6 Fighter)*



> The young half-orc lass appears almost instantly from the back room with a bit bowl of stew and joint of meat "I suppose this one eats and drinks on the house, aye? You do look like his brother...sniff, sniff... and smell a bit like him to"




The dwarf bellows out a good-natured laugh.  "Hah! I like you girl, even iffin yah got a little orc in ya."   He gives the barmaid a wink.  Braggi turns to the group.  "Well do ya need another axe for your hunting party?"


----------



## Someone (Nov 29, 2004)

"Heh. The more the merrier." says Norbac. "If you have experience in this kind of things"


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 29, 2004)

*Philo -- Human Paladin*

Garynn and Braggi, welcome to our party and thank you for your offer of assistance.  Your aid will be most useful, I believe.  We track an enemy of great strength.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 29, 2004)

*Garynn Gnome Druid 4/Bard 2*

"Ock! Think na' o' it laddy. I've known the Grunderssons for years and I would'v had to come along just so "Braggart" over there don' git ye killed." Garynn says while he trys to keep the other parons from giving the badger any more beer. "I remember my first outing wit dem two and I still got ta skars to show." Your all pretty sure by the wicked smile on Garynn's face that he's joking _but not entirly sure_.

Bramble the badger is having trouble walking at this point.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 29, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

"Well I guess its settled then. Welcome, there's enemies enough for all." He raises a glass, "A toast to comrads in arms, those who have gone on to follow a new path and those who have joined us along the way."


----------



## Slippshade (Nov 29, 2004)

*Braggi Gundersson (Lvl 6 Dwarf Fighter)*

"Bah!  It was barely a scratch Garynn.  Bet you'll never startle a half drunk dwarf with an axe again."   By this time Braggi's grin is ear to ear.  His ribbing is obviously good natured.  Braggi reachs down to scratch the slightly wobbly badger behind his ear. "It is good to be back, though I wish it were better circumstances.  Thank you for your welcome gentelmen.  Do we have a plan for this little venture yet, or should we sit for a pint or two and discuss our options?"


----------



## Someone (Nov 29, 2004)

"In the end, it comes to get there and improvise." says Norbac, waving around his drink. "We can´t defeat them all, and we following vague clues and things, so we hope to find out what they want and maybe do something about that."

"Ah, and find the ogre wizard" ends Norbac. "We still have something to teach him"


----------



## Slippshade (Nov 29, 2004)

"Right.  No time like the present I say."


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 30, 2004)

*Nadaria bet Meslahan, Bakluni Monk/Cleric*

The quiet Bakluna listens to the conversations with attention.  She then addresses the group, "Although our paths may take us to differing destinations, I believe that you are to be my guides in this strange land.  I would be greatful if I may accompany you on your journeys as well.  I have no love for the Orcs and thier allies.  The Orkothi have ever been the enemy of the peoples of Ket, and the Order of the Still Mind."

Although she doesnt take part in your toast, she pulls up a chair and sits with the rest of the group.


----------



## Slippshade (Nov 30, 2004)

*Braggi Grundersson (lvl 6 Dwarf Fighter)*

"Well, glad to have you Miss.  Is anyone familiar with these parts or at least good at tracking?" Braggi glances at the gnome. "Garynn maybe?  A large group of bandits likely won't be to hard to find, but I know I would feel more comfortable with a guide."  Turning to Norbac, Verrick and Philo.  "What information on these brigands have you managed to dig up so far?"  Braggi finishes off his ale in one large gulp and listens to what they others have to say.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 30, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick begins to tell the tale of their adventures. He tells the story to emphasize the actions of his comrads. He concludes with, "I'm afriad there are many things we don't know. We don't have any solid proof that the group of mixed humanoids with the drums were related to the group of Orcs with a writen plan for raiding local farm steads. To make matters worse we have only a guess and some rumors to tie either group to the Orge Magi we seek or the appearent slave taking that has been going on."


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 1, 2004)

*Three Oaks, The Brick and Briar Inn, night and next morning*

Having agreed to seek out the darkness that plagues the area, with the possibility that it might be related to their own quest the new allies spend much of the night trading tales and speaking of the growing darkness that creeps in the shadows. Eventually they retire to their respected rooms to catch some sleep…

In the morning as they are getting ready to lead, Wess the ranger who spoke with them last eve in the inn approaches them, bowing slightly and says "*I wanted to volunteer to take ye as far as the outer trails where the works use to go. From there, very few have travel in hundreds of years.

"It is very rough out there and I am not sure about your horses…they may be more trouble then they are worth*"


----------



## Scotley (Dec 1, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

"Always trust the local guide. I don't mind walking."


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 1, 2004)

*Braggi Grundersson (Lvl 6 Dwarf Fighter)*

"Glad to have you along Wess."  Braggi turns and yells over his shoulder to his brother, "You'll have to care for Lola (War Pony) for a while.  It looks like we will be walking this time."   Heaving his backpack full of equipment onto his back he says, "Lola is a good old nag, but I prefer having my feet firmly on the ground anyway."   

OOC: I am redoing my combat load in the OOC thread to reflect what I will be carrying with me.


----------



## Someone (Dec 1, 2004)

Norbac shrugs and says nothing. He wasn´t too attached to the animal anyway.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 1, 2004)

*Nadaria bet Meslahan, Bakluni Monk/Cleric*

Nadaria gathers her few belongings, placing them in a leather satchel which she carries over her left shoulder.  She then hefts a crossbow made from a strange, purplish metal and a quiver of bolts over her other one.  Straightening her clothes she remarks, "I have never seen the need of a riding horse myself.  Draft and farm horses are another matter, of course."


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 1, 2004)

*Philo  --  Human Paladin*

On foot it shall be, my friends.  We had better hurry, we haven't a moment to loose.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 2, 2004)

*the Gnarley Forest, daytime*

Wess leads the group out of *Three Oaks* and into the deep *Gnarley Forest*. The trails the loggers and other woodsmen takes are fairly wide and well tended at first but quickly the forest closes in and the trails become winding and narrow. Birds, insects and small animals can be heard everywhere, the forest is so very alive!

By midday, the land begins to rise, the trail twists and turns more as the trees seem to get taller… the canopy also growing thicker and it is almost like twilight down at ground level. Elk can be heard calling to each other deep in the wood and the occasional howl of distant wolves echo through the valleys. 

Towards nightfall (when it truly starts to get dark), a light rain begins to fall making the forest floor slick and wet. Wess locates an old logger's camp that is protected from the elements and fairly well defended. There is dry wood here, and he works to start a fire to prepare a warm meal.

"*We should set watches tonight. One never knows what might be lurking out there tonight… on the morn, I will return to Three Oaks but I give you my warhorn. It can be heard for miles and any Ranger or Woodsmen that hears it will come to your aid at best possible speed.*"

[occ] do you have an order of watches that you might wish to set?[/occ]


----------



## Someone (Dec 2, 2004)

(Nothing special in mind, except that we coulf make three groups, and put the gnome (low light vision), the dwarf and the half orc (darkvision) each in one of them so each guard has someone who can see in the dark)


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 2, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> (Nothing special in mind, except that we coulf make three groups, and put the gnome (low light vision), the dwarf and the half orc (darkvision) each in one of them so each guard has someone who can see in the dark)



_OOC: Sounds like a good idea. I'd be happy to take first watch.
_


----------



## Scotley (Dec 2, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

"Sounds good, I'll take which ever watch Philo doesn't want."


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 2, 2004)

*Philo*

I'll take whichever watch works.  The 2nd, I guess


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 3, 2004)

*Garynn Gnome Druid 4/Bard 2*









*OOC:*


I'll take 1st watch with Bramble.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 3, 2004)

*the Gnarley Forest, night and day*

The watches set, the party settles down to sleep. The night passes without incident, although many animals can be heard throughout, but the rain tapers off and stops around midnight. 

On the morn, Wess points you towards the dreaded part of the woods and says "*That be the way, northwest about a day's travel on foot. You should have little problems finding it. The trees turn sickly and wood darken… the forest is also unnaturally still, as if the animals are hiding from all. It is a large area and it may take time to search it out. I bid thy good tidings*" 

To which he starts heading back towards *Three Oaks*. The party turns and heads into the wood. There is no real trail here and without the sun you might well become lost where it not for Garynn knowledge and uncanny affinity with the wild. 

Again, late in the day, the rain returns but it is fairly light, the party begins to look for a place to bed down.  The forest has gradually grown darker and more foreboding, and as Wess mentioned it has gotten very quite…only the dripping of water and your own footsteps are audible. 

Know/nature check for Garynn 16+13 =29

Garynn finds the group a fairly dry and defensible position near a rock shelf. Setting up their watches again, this night… feels so much colder and dreary then the one before. There is a feeling that there is something out there watching you all… with eyes unseen but full of hate and hunger…

Watches as I understand them if it ok with all (as we have not heard from Lorien for a REALLY long time, I am moving Verrick up to 1st watch if that is ok)…
1st = Garynn (and Bramble) and Verrick 
2nd = Norbac and Philo
3rd = Braggi and Nadariad

About an hour into first watch, Bramble gets a bit agitated and growls lightly out into the dark… Garynn can't see anything out there, nor hear anything special… but Bramble seems to smell something he really does not like…	    

Actions? Doing anything special??


----------



## Scotley (Dec 3, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick draws his sword and wand. "I have seen enough to know to trust the instints of an animal in the wild. Shall we wake the others?"


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 3, 2004)

*Philo  --  Human Paladin*

OOC: Are all of use awake?  If so, Philo uses his detect evil ability to sence if there is an evil presence nearby.  Of course, he also arms himself.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 3, 2004)

[occ] As it is only an hour into the first watch, I would say 50/50.
Norbac - awake
Philo - awake
Braggi - awake
Nadariad - asleep[/occ]

Focusing for a moment, Philo 'reaches' out into the night... at first he just gets only a general feeling of uneasy... and then he starts feeling a cold ancient evil... it stops right at the edge of his ability and does not get closer... he can almost feel it breathing out there, hungry and hateful...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 3, 2004)

*Garynn Gnome Druid 4/Bard 2*

Laddies I'm not likin' this at all. says Garynn as he trys to comfort Bramble. Ifn' it scairs Bramble I don' want to meet it in the light o' day let alone a' night.

He picks up his pipes and starts a quick set of scales. [cast detect magic]


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 3, 2004)

*Nadaria bet Meslahan, Bakluni Monk/Cleric*

_







*OOC:*


  I'd like to make a Listen check to see if I wake up:

Roll: 18 + 6 - 10 (for being asleep) = 14.





_


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 3, 2004)

*Braggi Grundersson (Lvl 6 Dwarf Fighter)*

Braggi readies his axe and shield and steps to the front of the party.  He stands quietly and scans the darkness.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 3, 2004)

*Philo*

I sence an dark, ancient evil closeby; ready yourselves, my friends, danger lurks.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 4, 2004)

*the Gnarley Forest, night*

Stirred awake by as the party starts drawing weapons and donning armor, Nadaria bolts up seeing the others staring into the deep darkness outside the small area of your campfire.

Casting a quick spell, Garynn focuses out into the dark... he gets strange feeling that it might be magical, but no aura or direction... after a few seconds he does get a slight sense of necromantic power...

Braggi stares hard into the dark, but he can see nothing out there... according to the paladin, it should be no more then 50 or so feet out there, and while there are trees and brush, the dwarf should be able to see something...

A few moments pass... everyone gets the feeling of being watched... and the hate and rage can almost be felt... but it does not come any closer... it seems to be waiting... waiting and watching...

…a few more moments pass, with nothing changing… and the forest seems unnaturally quite and devoid of life.


----------



## Someone (Dec 4, 2004)

(Had some problems with my connection, sorry for the delay)

"We not here to be scared of something we´ve not seen" says finally Norbac. "I´ll go and have a look. who with me?"


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 4, 2004)

*Philo -- Human Paladin*

I'm with you


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 4, 2004)

*Garynn Gnome Druid 4/Bard 2*

Garynn turrns to Philo and says. Some fool 's been dealin' in the dark arts. There be death magic out there. I'm not sure o the source. 

He backs up a bit aned walks over to Bramble touching the badger lightly on the shoulder. words are spoken in an ancient language and the Druid and badgers' skins harden into bark. [cast barkskin.]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 4, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

"I don't think we should split up. If we go have a look, I suggest we all have a look."


----------



## Someone (Dec 4, 2004)

Norbac invokes the power of the Protection domain on himself before grasping hard the spear and going to investigate.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 4, 2004)

Ok then. Lets go says the gnome as the badger starts the treck toward the bad smell.


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 4, 2004)

Nodding to the others Braggi takes point and moves out towards the place indicated by Philo.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 5, 2004)

*the Gnarley Forest, night*

After casting a few quick spells the party advances on where Philo seems to be sense the presence, Braggi taking the lead. It is almost pick black away from the camp, no light from the stars above penetrating the canopy… 

(Assuming that you are going to create some light for those without Dark Vision, go ahead and post that)

…and within 50 feet or so they see nothing. Only the unnatural forest… but something is out here. It seems to fall back away from the party as they advance. When they stop, it stops, when they move forward, it moves back, and so forth.

On edge already, the group starts to hear something from the north…when saddening huge black wolves appear out of forest. Their eyes glow with an unnatural reddish light and there is a sickly greenish substance dripping from their mouths. Their large teeth seem to glow in the dark and yet they make no sound… and they leap forward to attack! 

[occ] Spot checks for all please. Also Initiative Checks. Depending on your Spot check results, this is the surprise round! If you can react, post your Partial Action. what you are planning on doing, etc Also in your post please include any spells you have up so I can remember each round [/occ]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 5, 2004)

*Garynn Gnome Druid 4/Bard 2*









*OOC:*


 Spot: 13+2=15/ Initiative: 8+2=10







Garynn and Bramble stand thier ground. Garynn attempts to use wild empathy on the creatures. [Wild Empathy check against magical beasts is a 19+2=21]

spells running are detect magic and Barkskin (+2 to ac) on Garynn and Bramble.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 5, 2004)

*Philo  --  Human Paladin*

Ugh,  two bad rolls!  Initiative: 6+1=7; Spot 2+2=4


----------



## Someone (Dec 5, 2004)

Norbac´s spot: 2+3=5
Edit: Initiative (for future rounds): 14+2=16

"That´s not a wolf. It´s a weird tree"

(Norbac has the Protection domain granted power active)


----------



## Scotley (Dec 6, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick considers for a moment and then with a sharp gesture of his wand a cone of flames shoots out in front of the group. At almost the same moment flames shoot up the blade of his rapier. 

OOC: Spot check 11+7, Init. 15+4 spell in place Cat's grace. If the wand hits anything it does 6 points.


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 6, 2004)

(ooc) Spot check 11, Initiative 13+6=19 
If I can attack I will do so, using Great Cleave and Combat Reflexes where appropriate.(/ooc)

Spinning to face the new threat Braggi readies his weapon for the attack.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 6, 2004)

*Nadaria bet Meslahan, Bakluni Mnk/Clr*









*OOC:*


Spot check 10 + 7 = 17; Initiative check 3 + 3 = 6 (Blech). If I can react during the surprise round I will cast _Shield of Faith_ on myself (defensively if necessary, Concentration check (1 + 9 = 10, arghhh!)).  If I cast the spell successfully it will raise my AC to 22.  If I can't react during the surprise round, I will cast it for my standard action in the first regular round, and move in such a way that I can take advantage of the most AoO versus the wolves.  If I need to move through threatened squares in order to do this, I will Tumble to do so (Tumble check 2 + 13 = 15, success, whew!).  Note that I can move 50' a round.  I will also designate the closest wolf to me as the recipient of my Dodge feat.  While I am moving, I will sing the "Ballad of the Winter Season", a Kettish song about a young soldier going off to war against the giants, attempting to coordinate my AoO (if any) with any natural high points in the music.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 7, 2004)

*the Gnarley Forest, night*

*Initiative; Surprise Round*
Verrick - 19 
Braggi - 19 (surprised this round)
Norbac - 16 (surprised this round)
Wolves - 13
Garynn - 10
Philo - 7 (surprised this round)
Nadariad - 6

Within the light provided by Verrick's wand, flames shot out and hit one of the first wolves that appears through the tree line. The flame hit the creature's flank and it jerks as if in pain, but it makes no noise.  His rapier also bursts into flames casting more light into the small clearing…

 The wolves never make a sound and leap towards the party… their fangs flashing in the light and the greenish slim around their lips…
Attack roll for Wolf one at Verrick 20, hit (vs. his Cat's Grace AC of 18), damage is 9 points. *please make a Fortitude save, its affects are not this round but…*. 
Wolf attacking Braggi 19 hit flat-footed. Damage taken 10 points of damage. *please make a Fortitude save, its affects are not this round but…*.
Two wolves go for Norbac as he looks at the trees… 1st one 8 to hit, miss. 2nd one 17, hit flat-footed. Damage is 7 points. *please make a Fortitude save, its affects are not this round but…*.
Another two wolves attack Philo; the first attack 20 a hit, Damage is 6 points *please make a Fortitude save, its affects are not this round but…*. 2nd wolf 8 miss.
One attack Nadariad, attack total 24 a hit, Damage is 7 points. *please make a Fortitude save, its affects are not this round but…*.
…tearing into the party with wild glee. One wolf, skids to a stop in front of Garynn as he tries to make peace with it. It seem confused for a moment and then a madness comes over it and it leaps forward (this round, calm animals work, but only for the surprise round.

Nadariad starts her singing (I will assume that if you want you could have had the Shield of Faith up already as it last for 5 minutes for you), and she can strike at the wolf on her (you can make this attack roll and the one for the first round if you want to)

Conditions…
Verrick has taken 9 points of damage
Braggi has taken 10 points of damage
Norbac has taken 8 points of damage
Philo has taken 7 points of damage
Nadariad has taken 7 points of damage
*please make a Fortitude save, its affects are not this round but…*.

One of the wolves has taken 6 points of damage


*Initiative; Round 1*
Verrick - 19 
Braggi - 19 
Norbac - 16 
Wolves - 13
Garynn - 10
Philo - 7
Nadariad - 6

Actions this round, again if you want me to make your rolls just tell me your actions. Otherwise post your Fort Save, your Action, your Rolls and any Damage that you do


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 7, 2004)

*Philo  -  Human Paladin*

The surprise round is over, right?

*Fortitude Save: 19 + 8 = 27 *

Philo Attacks with the larger wolf with his greatsword, using Power Attack: +3 to DMG.  He attacks a second time normally.

*Attack1: 13 +11 -3 =21  Damage if hits: 12 points.

Attack2: 16 + 6 = 22  Damage if hits: 14 points.
*
If he kills the first wolf with either blow, he'll attempt to Cleave.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 7, 2004)

*Garynn Gnome Druid 4/Bard 2*

Garynn casts Magic Fang on the defensive and Bramble will attack the Wolf 

Brambles attack [2 claws +7 melee (1d2+1) and bite +2 melee (1d3+1)]
Claw 1: roll 18+7= 25 Damage 2+1=3
Claw 2: roll 12+7=19 damage 2+1=3
bite 8+7=15 damage 3+1=4


----------



## Someone (Dec 7, 2004)

Save: 8(roll)+8(Fort save)+5(Protective ward, doesn´t stack with cloak of resistance)=21

Norbac calls again Trithereon´s gaze upon the battle 

(Cast Prayer again, concentration roll, if needed, 10+11=22. For the record, all allies get +1 luck bonus to hit, damage, skill checks and saving throws. Enemies get the same penalties.

If you allow me some rules nitpick, note that you can´t use power attack in some attacks and not others, and the bonus for power attack doubles with two handed weapons. Philo´s attacks, with all bonuses, should be: First hit AC 22, damage 16. Second hit AC 20, damage 18)


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 7, 2004)

*Nadaria bet Meslahan Mnk/Clr*









*OOC:*


Fort save 1 + 7 = 8 (I think I need to stop using this online dice roller).  Stand my ground or make 5' adjustment if it puts me in a better position to make AoO.
Flurry of Blows attack 1: 18 + 5 = 23, damage 1d8+3=6.
Flurry of Blows attack 2:  11 + 5 = 16, damage 1d8+3=7.

n.b.  Are you keeping a combat map of this?  The reason I'm asking is because if not, I'm going to get rid of Combat Reflexes and any related feats since I can't really take advantage of attacks of opportunities as well.  My little monk is kinda built around milking AoO for all they are worth.  Otherwise she's not that strong of a combatant.  Thanks.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 7, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick grunts from the pain of the attack but tries to swing his sword at the beast (9+6 for 1d6+3 and 1d6 fire on the very off chance he hits). He drops his wand in a pouch and reaches for a dagger. 

OCC: Fortitude Save 19+3=22


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 7, 2004)

(Fort Save 17 + 9=26)

Shacking off the bite of the corrupted wolf Braggi brings his axe to bear and cleaves at the nearest creature.

(1st Attack 19+8=27 if hit Dmg = 7+7=14,  2nd Attack 12+3=15 if hit Dmg = 3+7=10.  Using Great Cleave and Combat Reflexes if applicable)

(ooc: I have to agree with Blue.  Great Cleave and Combat reflexes is happered a bit without a map for attacks of opportunity)


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 8, 2004)

*the Gnarley Forest, night*

*Updated Surprise round*
Nadariad

Nadariad's quick kicks the wolf in front of her… 
(NOTE surprise round, so you only get one attack this round; I will roll for her this round just to keep it moving and your Furry of Blows will be in Round 1) Attack roll 18 +5 =23, hit. Damage 5+3 =8 points
..cracking it hard against its skull, but it continues fighting! 

*Initiative; Round 1*
Verrick - 19 
Braggi - 19 
Norbac - 16 
Wolves - 13
Garynn - 10
Philo - 7
Nadariad - 6

Fighting off the weird numbing affect where the beast bite him, Verrick's flaming rapier cuts and burns the wolf in front of him…
Damage is 11 points of damage
…it seems to yells as if in pain, but soundlessly, and falls over dead! 

Braggi's first attack cuts deep into the wolf in front of him, wounding is severely but not killing it… his second swipe however cuts the beasts head off. Taking a short step to the right, his axe cuts at one of the beast on Norbac…
NOTE for cleave and stuff see below, and I will generally make the rolls to keep the game moving. Attack roll 17+3 =20, hit, Damage roll is 8 +7 =-15 points
…cutting deeply into that creature also, but not enough to kill it!

Norbac called on the powers of Trithereon and the group feels his lords' power of freedom!

The wolves seem to howl in silence and attack, while more leap from the forest around the party!
Another wolf leaps over the dead ones body and attack Verrick! Attack roll total 9 a miss. 
Two new wolves leap at Braggi from the front their mouths open in silent rage. 1st attack roll total 18, missing him. 2nd attack 10 a miss.
The two wolves on Norbac continue their assault on the cleric, another is rounding the group to come at the clerics flank next round also! 1st one attack total 14 and 22, one miss, one hit. Damage is 5 points of damage *please make a Fortitude save, add +2 to your roll*
The wolf on Garynn who hesitated, is hesitant no longer, attacks him 21 a miss! (with bark skin). Another wolf leaps out of the forest and attacks Brambles, attack roll total 7 a miss! 
The two wolves on Philo continue to attack him as another leaps at his flank! 1st Attack roll 16, 2nd roll 18 and 25. Two misses, one Hit. Damage is 9 points! *please make a Fortitude save, add +2 to your roll*
The wounded wolf on Nadariad attacks at her legs and snarling! Attack roll total natural 20! check for Crit 9 nope . Damage is 6 points. *please make a Fortitude save, add +2 to your roll*. Another wolf leaps out of the night attacking at her flank (but not bonus) attack roll total 8 a miss!
…more wolves can be seen coming out of the night but they cannot attack this round, leaping over the bodies of the dead they are coming…

Garynn quick casts his spell and Brambles rips into the wolf with wild abandonment. The wolf staggers but does not fall. 

Philo (occ note Someone is correct about Power Attacks just as an FYI[/occ]) first chop with his greatsword chops the beast down, and his cleave…
I will roll for your Cleave, attack roll 13 +11 -3 =21 hit. Damage is 2d6+5 +6 =17 points of damage
…killing the second wolf. His back swing cuts down the last wolf on him! But as the last body falls, Philo see at least five additional wolves creeping towards him, this mouths open, dripping the greenish goo and mad looks of rage in their strange eyes.

Nardariad feels the burning around where the wolf bite her, it seems to feel like it is slowing her down.. not yet but the burning is getting worst! She moves to get close to one of the wolves on Norbac, and slams both her fists into either side of its's skull. This time the damage is too much and the bones in its' head snap as it falls over dead!

Conditions… 
Verrick has taken 9 points of damage
Braggi has taken 10 points of damage
Norbac has taken 13 points of damage
Garynn and Brambles are still unwounded
Philo has taken 16 points of damage
Nadariad has taken 13 points of damage
*for those bitten please make a Fortitude save, and add +2 to your total (plus the +1 bonus from Norbac spell)*

Of the wounded wolves, the one on Norbac has taken 15 points of damage
the one on Garynn has taken 10 points of damage

OCC notes about AoO and the feats that use them. I use a map but I don't post it as it is just by hand (I don't have any good map builders). Generally I will move you to the best position to use those feats. Although I will say that without Reach weapons, Combat Reflex is not going to be very affective unless people do a lot of withdrawing, etc. which these 'wolves' will not be  Great Cleave is something you don't get to use much unless you are surrounded or wad into a big group, which is not always going to happen. BUT if you would prefer taking different feats I will allow it but I ask that you wait until after the combat./OCC


----------



## Someone (Dec 8, 2004)

(Fortitude save: 14+8(fort bonus)+3(other bonuses)=25)

Seeing his opportunity before him, Norbac put some distance and stabs with his spear.

(Move 5 feet and attack the wounded wolf. Attack roll 11+10+1=22, damage 7+7+1=15)


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 8, 2004)

*Philo  -  Human Paladin*

*Fort Save: 8 + 11 = 19*

Philo attacks the largest wolf near him normally.

*Attack 1: 8+12 = 20; Dmg if successful--2d6+6 = 15

Attack 2: Natural 1 automatic miss*

If he hits and kills a wolf (I doubt it), he'll cleave again.  If its OK I'll leave those rollsto the DM.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 8, 2004)

*Nadaria bet Meslahan, Bakluni Mnk/Clr*









*OOC:*


Fort save 15 + 7 + 2 +1 = 25.
This round I will be fighting with 2 pts of Combat Expertise, bringing my AC to 24.

If I have to move more than 5' to make an attack:
Attack 1:  3 + 4 = 7

I I can make a full attack: Attack 1: 5 + 3 = 8
Attack 2:  6 + 3 = 9

OK, time to buy new dice.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 8, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick braces himself to face another of the strange silent wolves. Having avoided the wolf's attack he swings the flaming sword and tries to follow with the dagger. 

OOC: Rapier (18)+4=22 threat (7)+4=11 oh well. Damage (4)+3=7 + (5)=5 fire for *12 total*
Dagger (3)+4=7


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 8, 2004)

*Braggi Grundersson (Lvl 6 Dwarf Fighter)*

Braggi unleashed a flury of strikes severing the head of one of the silent wolves.  The only sound of its passing was a soft thump of its body on the damp turf of the forest floor.  Letting his momentum carry him through, Braggi slashed teh flank of another wolf that threatened Norbac.  Before he could finish the creature off another two wolves leap out of the darkness at the dwarf.  Braggi barely had time to throw up his shield to fend off the beasts charge.  Claws scraped and teeth nashed at the mithril heavy shield, splashing it with green ichor.  The silence was disturbing and Braggi let out a beastial bellow.

(Dwarven) "You will have to send more than dogs to frighten a Dwarf!  Show yourself cur and meet my axe!"(/Dwarven)

Gripping his gore covered axe tighter Braggi cleaves at the beasts assailing him.

(OOC) Power attack (4)  1st attack 14+8-4=18, if hit Dmg = 6+7+4=17  2nd attack 3+3-4=2, not even going to roll damage.  I will let GM take care of all Cleave and AoO if that is ok. (/OOC)


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 9, 2004)

*the Gnarley Forest, night*

* Initiative; Round 2*
Verrick - 19 
Braggi - 19 
Norbac - 16 
Wolves - 13
Garynn - 10
Philo - 7
Nadariad - 6

Verrick slashes and burns the new wolf that is attacking him… it silently howls but does not fall, biting at him again.

Braggi cries out in dwarven and cuts through the first wolf in half, his axe  continuing on into the next one…
Attack roll for cleave is 15 +12 +1 (Norbac's magic) -4 =24, hit. Damage 3 +11 +1 =15 points NOTE that I thought your bonus to hit was low so I looked at it again, your BAB is +6 Str +4 Adm Ax +1 Weapon Focus +1 = +12/+7 to attack with your axe. Also your damage is +7 (Str +4, Adm Axe +1 Weapon Spec +2) just as an FYI 
…wounding is severely. His slips somewhat in the mud though and fails striking it with back swing. 

Norbac steps back and stabs the wounded one (that Braggi hurt last round) with his spear. The creature screams in silence as the spear stabs through its body and it falls over dead!

The wolves around the party and those still pouring out of the woods leaps and attack the party…
The wounded wolf attacks Verrick, attack roll total 17 a hit. Damage is 4 points. *please make a Fortitude save, add +2 to your roll*
The wolf on Braggi attacks in rage, attack roll total 16 a miss
The one wolf leaps at Norbac (Norbac AND Nadariad get AoO against it sooo them first) *Norbac attack roll 14+10+1 = 25, hit. Damage is 4 +7 +1 =12 points, still alive. Nadariad attack roll 10 +5 +1, hit. Damage is 3 +2 +1 =6 points. Killing it!
The wolf on Garynn lashes out at the nibble gnome, attack roll total 21 a miss! The other wolf attacks the badge wildly, attack roll total 18, but with bark skin, missed!
The five wolves advancing on Philo seem to act as one and moving around him attack, flanking, biting. 1st wolf attack roll 11, miss. 2nd wolf 17, miss. 3rd wolf 11 miss. 4th wolf 19 hit. Damage is 5 points. 5th wolf 20, hit. Damage is 7 points. please make a Fortitude save, add +2 to your roll
The Wolf on Nadariad attacks her, 13 to hit, miss**

Garynn fighting defensively slashes at it with his small sickle…
Attack roll 2 +5 +1 -4 =3, miss, but gains +2 AC
…but he misses. Brambles attacking the wounded wolf…
Attack roll 4 +5 +1 =9, miss. 15 +5 +1 =21, hit. Damage 5 points. Bite 10 +0 +1 =11, miss
…killing the wounded one.

Philo chops into the first wolf, wounded it severely, but does not drop it… they circle him ready to rip the paladin to pieces.

Nadariad attacks the wolf fighting her but she misses it both time!

Actions?

Conditions… 
Verrick has taken 13 points of damage
Braggi has taken 10 points of damage
Norbac has taken 13 points of damage
Garynn and Brambles are still unwounded
Philo has taken 28 points of damage
Nadariad has taken 13 points of damage
for those bitten please make a Fortitude save, and add +2 to your total (plus the +1 bonus from Norbac spell)

The wolf on Verrick has taken 12 pts of damage
the wolf on Braggi has taken 15 points of damage
the wolf on Garynn is unwounded
One of the wolves on Philo has taken 15 points of damage, four others are unwounded
The wolf on Nadariad is unwounded

there do not seem to be any more wolves coming... but...*


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 9, 2004)

Philo is unfazed by the numbers of Wolves, and continues to attack.

He attacks whichever wolve is closest to the one he wounded last round (i.e. not the one he wounded): *6+12 = 18; dmg 17*.  If he kills him, he'll cleave to the wounded wolf: *Attack: 9+12= 21; dmg 8.*

He next attacks a) a wounded wolf; or b) which ever wolf is largest:  *14+6=20; dmg: 15*; Cleave attempt if possible: *12+7=19; dmg 11
*

OOC: I always, forget, is a Paladin's Detect Evil a free action?  THe class description says 'At Will'.  If so, The paladin will attempt to do so to see if the wolves are evil in nature.



Ooops, forgot the Fort Save: *13+9=22*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 9, 2004)

*OOC:*


Sorry I missed last rounf







Garynn and Bramble move to the next available wolf and attack.
Garynn Will start singing (Inspire Courage) and Bramble will attack. Claw 10+8=18 to hit damage 1+2=3


----------



## Someone (Dec 9, 2004)

Now that he has no wolves attacking him Norbac looks around... and doesn´t know what to do. After a second, he lowers the spear and charges with a wargrowl.

[Attack the wolf on Verrick is it´s still alive on Norbac´s turn; if it already died, then attack one of Philo´s wolves, preferably one unwounded to help maximize Philo´s and Braggi´s Cleaving. Attack roll: 7+10+1+2(charge, if applicable)=20, damage 4+1+7=12.]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 9, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick doggedly continues to swing at the wolf with all his might. His flaming blade misses, but he manages to connect with the dagger. Taking in the scene he thinks, _"These beasts have a taste for Paladin."_
OOC: Sword (8)+4=12
Dagger (13)+4=17 for (3)+2=5

Verrick's current AC vs. the wolf is 20 (10base+4Dex with cat's grace+3armor+2ring+1two weapon defense=20). Touch would only be 17. Just in case fortutude save is (9)+5=14.

If that drops the wolf Verrick will move to flank one of Philo's.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 9, 2004)

*Nadaria bet Meslahan, Bakluni Mnk/Clr*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> The Wolf on Nadariad attacks her, 13 to hit, miss.











*OOC:*


Note that I have Defensive Throw feat, which means that I get a free trip attack against the opponent whom I have designated for my Dodge feat, i.e. the wolf I was fighting.  This set of attacks happen right after the wolf misses me during Round 2.

Trip attack:  20 + 6 - 2 (Combat Expertise) = 24 (That better hit his touch AC!)
Trip check:  19 + 2 (Str) + 4 (Improved Trip) = 25

If he is tripped, I get a free melee attack against him.  Remember that if he is tripped he receives a -4 to his AC, and provokes an AoO if he tries to stand up.

Melee attack: 20 + 6 - 2 (CE) = 24, threat roll 16 + 6 - 2 (Ce) = 20; damage: 1d8+3 =  7, potentially 14.

Round 3

I will continue using flurry of blows agains the wolf in front of me (if he's still alive).  If not, I will move (and tumble if necessary, to flank a wolf that someone else if fighting.  I will also continue using 2 pts of Combat Expertise, which keeps my AC at 24 (25 vs. the wolf I am fighting).

Flurry of Blows:  3 + 4 + 1 (_Prayer_) - 2 (CE) = 6; 10 + 4 + 1 (_Prayer_) - 2 (CE) = 13; damage (doubtful) 1d8+3=6.
If I have to move more than 5': 3 + 5 + 1 (_Prayer_) - 2 (CE) = 7.
Tumble check (if necessary): 19 + 13 + 1 (_Prayer_)= 33, success.


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 9, 2004)

*Braggi Grundersson (6 lvl Dwarf Fighter)*

Braggi's axe hewed through another wolf and with a powerful back swing smashed the jaw of the second creature with the flat side of his axe as it lunged towards him.  Braggi crouched low, shield in front knowing the wolf would be back on him quickly.  He fended off its next attack and waited for an opportunity to finish it.  Others could use his help and he was not about to let them down.

(ooc) Power Attack (4) 1st attack 6+12+1-4=15, if hit Dmg = 8+7+4=19 2nd attack 8+7+1-4=12, if hit Dmg = 5+7+4=16.  Follow up with Cleave if able.   I will move to help Philo if I kill the last wolf on me.

I will likely switch a couple of feats after combat.  Thanks for the heads up on the to hit mods.

I just started playing AD&D again after about 15 years of playing other systems, so I still get a little lost  (/ooc)


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 9, 2004)

*the Gnarley Forest, night*

*Updated Round 2*

Wolf attack Verrick misses his bite on the nimble roguish wizard (occ see always a good idea to post your spells up each round cause otherwise I forget! AND what’s worst I forgot you have the magic ring! D’oh /occ)

Nadariad tries to flip the wolf that just missed her (occ hehe see, so many feats it is hard to track them all… just little reminders now and again I will get them all  /occ)
Wolf’s resist trip total 10, fails
…flipping it over! She follows-up with a hard chop to its body, striking it in a critical location! She hears bones breaking but the creature is not dead (and will try and get up next round)

*Initiative Round 3*
Verrick - 19 
Braggi - 19 
Norbac - 16 
Wolves - 13
Garynn - 10
Philo - 7
Nadariad - 6

Verrick misses the wolf in front of him with his rapier of flame, but hits the creature with his dagger in the flank. It barks silently and tries to bite him for his troubles (still alive)

Braggi continues his whole-sale slaughter of the beast around him, chopping the wounded wolf in two with one mighty blow. His axe continues on through the beast to slash at one of the creatures on Philo…
Attack roll for cleave, 16 +12+1-4 =25 a hit. Damage is 7 +7+4+1 = 19! Killing another one, great cleaving into next wolf 4 +12+1-4 =13 miss 
… and decapitating it! The arc of his axe just misses the next wolf in line and unfortunately his backswing with the axe misses also as the wolf moves at the last moment and his axe severs a tree root instead of the beast neck…

Norbac charges 10ft and stabs his spear into the wounded wolf on Verrick, his spear piecing the creature through and through…

The remaining wolves seem not to care about their loses in numbers and continue to attack…
Attack roll on Philo, four wolves left… the wounded wolf attack roll total 9 miss, 2nd one 8 miss, the third one natural 1! Miss, and the final one 17 miss!! D’oh
The wolf on Garynn attacks, still ignoring the badger, attack roll total 22 miss!
The wolf on Nadariad tries to stand (AoO for her) I will make the roll for her… Attack roll 16 +3+1-2 =18 a hit! Damage is 4 +2+1=7 striking it dead!! But as she strikes it she feels some of her swiftness leave her (-2 DEX, temporary stat lose from poison)
…but they fail miserably against the party!

Garynn (occ no problem dude… in combat I try and post at least once a day and will NPC people. I will try not to cast spells or use special abilities in those situations unless otherwise told  but anyway real life gets in the way at times, its all cool[/occ]) starts singing a song of courage and the deeds of heroes. Brambles attacks and slightly wounds the wolf attacking his ‘master’

Philo (occ I have always assumed that it is a free action to detect evil, so…/occ) focuses slightly on the wolves as he cuts through them, and senses a great evil within them… cold and dark… and he also senses an even greater evil in the woods… no more then 30 feet away in the dark… hatred and madness roll off of this evil in an almost physical sense of decay and rot! 

Crying in rage, Philo chops through one of the wounded wolves, cutting its head off with no problem and as his sword continues it easily dispatches the wounded one! His follow up attack slashes into a third wolf but it does not die!

Nadariad tumbles with great grace (even though slightly slowed by the poison of the wolf’s bite coursing through her blood) and attacks the wolf on Garynn from the flank, but she misses it as the creature jumps back from the badger biting it in the leg…  

Actions? Also anyone wanting to can make a Spot check… dark vision or normal vision does not matter. Philo gains +4 to this check (cause he knows where to look…)

Conditions… 
Verrick has taken 13 points of damage
Braggi has taken 10 points of damage
Norbac has taken 13 points of damage
Garynn and Brambles are still unwounded
Philo has taken 28 points of damage
Nadariad has taken 13 points of damage

the wolf on Garynn has taken 3 points of damage 
One of the wolves on Philo has taken 15 points of damage, two others are unwounded


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 9, 2004)

*Philo  --  Human Paladin*

*Spot Check = 13+ 2 Wis + 4 Circumstance + 1 Prayer spell = 20*

Philo glances in the direciton of the forest to see if there's something there; he sences something evil, something controlling the wolves perhaps?

However, he stays focused on the wolves.

*Attack 1: 16 + 12 = 28; DMG 10
Attack 2: 6+7= 13 DMG: 13.*

Naturally he'll cleave if  possible but I doubt it.


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 9, 2004)

*Braggi Gundersson (6 lvl Dwarf Fighter)*

Braggi dispatches the last wolf near him and wades into the pack attacking Philo.  His axe cleaving pelt and sinew.

(ooc) If I can make a spot roll while still able to attack this round I will do so.

Spot Roll = 15
Power Attack (4)

1st Attack 13+12+1=26, if hit Dmg = 9+7+4=20
2nd Attack 8+7+1-4=12, if hit Dmg = 10+7+4=21

Cleave and Great Cleave where possible. (/ooc)


----------



## Someone (Dec 9, 2004)

Pulling the bloody spear out of the thing´s side, Norbac doesn´t lose time moving to aid Philo with his fight.

[as last round, attack one unwounded wolf fighting Philo, flanking if possible. Attack is 19+1+10=29, damage 2+7+1=10

Spot check 12+3+1=16]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 9, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick grunts in frustration and continues to swing at the wolf before him. 

OOC: Cat's grace. 

Sword (17)+4=21  for (6+5 flame)+3=14
Dagger (8)+4=12
Assumming his wolf drops he will move to flank any remaining wolf. If they are all dead he will scan the woods looking for more trouble.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 9, 2004)

*Garynn: Gnome Druid 4/Bard 2*

Garynn Continues to sing and tries to attack the wolf with his silver sickle. (attack 6+7=13)

Bramble continues his assault To hit: Claw 20+7 (crit threat 15+7 i'll assume a crit) for 3=2 damage, claw 4+7=11 (miss), Bite: 14+2=16 dmg: 2+2=4


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 11, 2004)

*the Gnarley Forest, night*

*Initiative Round 3*
Verrick - 19 
Braggi - 19 
Norbac - 16 
Wolves - 13
Garynn - 10
Philo - 7
Nadariad - 6

Verrick's rapier finally dispacths the beast in front of him, cutting off most of it head! He then moves to flanking one of the wolves on Philo (but can't attack it this round) 

As Braggi wads into the wolves on Philo, he glances into the woods and sees a dark space… darker the woods around it… he sees nothing else but has a bad feeling about it. Swinging his axe in a powerful arch, it cuts the first beast in half!
Attack roll 19 +12+1 -4 =28 a hit, Damage 2+7+4+1 =14 points
…seriously wounding the next wolf. His backswing with the axe fails to strike the beast again through… it remains standing.

Norbac moves forward and stabs the last unwounded wolf on Philo, dealing it good damage but failing to drop it…

The wolves ignore the two other assailents and continue to attack Philo, while the other tries biting the nimble little gnome…
Against Philo 9, and 8! D'oh both misses
Against Braggi 17 miss
…but the heroes avoid them again this round…

Garynn and Brambles flank and gang up on the wolf, and while his sickle misses the beast, the badger against bites and tears into it… but it is still alive (he crit, I am not sure if that was listed with the damage or not, will edit if I have to)

Philo slams his blade through one of the wounded wolves, cutting it in half…
Cleave attack roll is 7 +12 =19 hit, minimum damage dispatches the beast
…and as they both fall, he notes something in the dark… something bad… a sinister spectral of a figure robed in ragged darkness… he cannot make out the fiends face, only two cold white glowing pinpoints of light… the thing is cluches a hand-and-a-half sword of Suel's design… angry and ruinous scripts the glow slightly red can be seen on the blade…

Spoiler for Philo only PLEASE 



Spoiler



In your mind you hear "Your 'light' is like a beacon of blight to me… this is _Lightkiller_ and will be your doom if you do not flee NOW… you have been warned… I will not warn you again…"


 end

Nadariad flanks the last wolf facing the party, slamming her fist down into its spnine…
Attack roll 9+5 +2 (flanking) +1 (Norboc's spell) =17, damage 5+2 =7points
…it snaps with a bang the echoes through the small clearing and the creature collapses dead onto the ground! 

Conditions… 
Verrick has taken 13 points of damage
Braggi has taken 10 points of damage
Norbac has taken 13 points of damage
Garynn and Brambles are still unwounded
Philo has taken 28 points of damage
Nadariad has taken 13 points of damage

Actions?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 11, 2004)

*OOC:*


the crit damage was added in. I suck.







Seeing as the wolves are all dead Garynn looks to the others to see if he can be of any help.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 11, 2004)

occ note that all wolves are dead... only Philo has seen the 'phantom' /occ


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 11, 2004)

Question to the DM: 



Spoiler



Can I make any knowledge checks to find out many more about this 'Lightkiller being?
Probably no good, but I have *Knowledge (nobilty) +1, Knowledge (religion) +5*





Comrades, be careful.

The phantom in front of us seems to call itself 'Lightkiller'.  I know not what it is, but I feat it's power may be beyond us.


----------



## Someone (Dec 11, 2004)

"What phantom?" asks Norbac. "And so? What he going to do, send wolves after us?" says Norbac. Anyway, he knows that it won´t wise to underestimate this new enemy, and being the dawn close and thus the renewing of his powers he feels confident on using all his powers. He starts casting a healing spell on Philo.

[Cast Cure Serious Wounds on Philo, using Invisibility Purge. Heals 5+6+6+6=23 hit points. If he has time, he´ll use all the buffs in his repertoire, in this order: Bull´s strenght and Enlarge person, also on Philo, Divine favor and Shield of Faith on himself, and Lesser Restoration on Nadariad, healing 1 point of Dex damage. If combat starts he´ll read his scroll of Divine Power.]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 11, 2004)

At the word of a Phantom nearby Garynn looks to see what Bramble is doing. If the badger senses anything he will cast detect magic in that direction.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 11, 2004)

*Nadaria bet Meslahan, Bakluni Mnk/Clr*

Nadaria stops her singing, but continues to hum under her breath as she catches her breath after the fight, "I say, this is a most peculiar wood."  When she hears Philo mention the phantom, her ears perk up.

"The undead are not to be trifled with.  The Chained Lord protect us all."  She grips the amulet of Zuoken under her robes and begins muttering words in Ancient Baklunish, touching it to her forehead, left hand and heart.  Immediately, the wounds she received from the wolves begin to suture and heal.

Feeling somewhat refreshed, she straightens her clothes and keeps a close watch in the direction indicated by the paladin.









*OOC:*


Cast CLW on myself, heal 5 pts of damage.  I am now down only 8 pts.  If Norbac gets to cast the spell on me, I thank him quietly with a smile.  "Your strength of faith is impressive."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 11, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick remains vigilent. He scans the forest carefully holding his burning sword aloft. "What do you suggest Philo, how can we avoid this 'phantom'. Our foe lies elsewhere, unless you thing this is somehow connected to the Orge Magi?"


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 11, 2004)

*the Gnarley Woods, night*

(occ If anyone want to make a Knowledge check they may. Know/Religion maybe but the DC is very high. Know/Arcane maybe but the DC is also very high. Know/History may work AND Bardic Knowledge is always allowed a roll. Any other check you want to think about, suggest and make the roll if you want to  /occ)

As the heroes recover, and scan the woods, the large badger is growling and back up a bit...(Norbac and Nadaria cast their spells, Nadaria needs to make a secondary Fort save vs. the poison of the wolves teeth, +1 from Norbac's spell)... when a cold laughter straight from the grave echoes though the wood…."*Die, die… KILL YOU ALL… flee now or DIE!*
(Fear Checks for all but Philo, and because you are more or less standing close by he also give you +4 to this check and Nobac's spell is still in affect for +1 more)

Then stepping into the ceiling is a sinister spectral figure cloaked in a ragged full body robe that looks to be make out of darkness. No one can see its face, only two cold glowing points of light where its eyes should be. In its hand it bares a black half-and-a-half sword (Bastard sword) of old Suel design. Angry red and ruinous script glow slightly along its length. Stopping some 20ft from the party it hisses "*My master has deemed these woods his unholy ground… you are not welcome here little Paladin… your kind will not stop us… flee NOW or face me…Lightkiller woe to servants of light and their irk… woe to all who face me…*"

Depending… *Initiative Round 5*
Verrick - 19 
Braggi - 19 
Norbac - 16 
Garynn - 10
Spectral's action - 9
Philo - 7
Nadariad - 6

Actions?


----------



## Someone (Dec 11, 2004)

> "Your strength of faith is impressive."




"Faith? I have no doubt Trithereon exists. Both want the same thing and he helps me doing so." Norbac tries to pierce the darkness while casting his spells. Finally, the phantom comes into view...

[Fear check, I suppose a Will saving throw, is 6(roll)+9(Will bonus)+5(other bonuses)=20]

And he exclaims: "We not afraid of you!" while showing him his holy symbol and casting a spell.

[It´s a long shot, but if it works we´ll laugh. Norbac casts Shatter on the thing´s bastard sword, Fort save DC 15 negates.

Active spells are Shield of Faith and Divine Favor on Norbac; +3 AC and +2 to hit and damage, Enlarge Person and Bull´s Strenght on Philo: +6 strenght, -2 Dex, and Large size (-1 to hit and AC, gains 10 ft reach)]


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 11, 2004)

(occ Yep Will save sorry... note you only had one round to cast Heal spells... this round, it stepped out so you can cast one spell on your action if you want... it is not in rabge to theaten anyone


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 11, 2004)

*Knowledge Religion Check: 12+6=18*

Philo stands in front of the party with his sword in hand, and shouts towards the phantom:

Who is your master?  Why do you guard these woods?
Are you behind the raids on the homesteads in this area?


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 11, 2004)

*the Gnarley Forest, night*

(occ Philo is not sure about this...fiend...but it seems to be somekind of undead /occ)

"*HAHAHA little fool... I know nor care of what 'raids' that you speek of... and my lord is the 'master of the Spider Throne, the Whispering One... the Arch-Lich, and the  master of Secrets'. These lands are claimed in his name... only those of blackest of hearts are welcome... all others will come to woe... now flee I grow tired of your chatter...*"

(occ Anyone with Know/religion could make a roll to know this 'dark lord' if they wish /occ)


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 11, 2004)

Follow-up knowledge check (if allowed): 15+6=21

Philo thinks aloud (should be audible to the party memebers)

This evil fiend surely ought to be blighted from the Flaness, but perhas now is not the time to confront this evil.  Could it have any connection to the evils we have been pursuing?


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 12, 2004)

*Nadaria bet Meslahan, Bakluni Mnk/Clr*









*OOC:*



Knowledge (religion): 9 + 9 = 18
Knowledge (history): 16 + 9 = 25

Do either of these help?

I pull a scroll of Lesser Vigor from my belt and cast it on myself (do you have the spell description, Karl?)

Will save 13 + 10 + 5 = 28.







The monk steps forward, lifting up her amulet for the creature to see.  "Oh dark shadow, have you news of my lord Zuoken?  Is it your master that keeps him hidden from our view, beyond the ken of all?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 12, 2004)

*OOC:*


 still have magic fang and barkskin running as well as detect magic. Bardic Knowledge roll 16+2+2=20, Save vs fear effect 15+11=26







Garynn looks at the creature and says Yer undeath is about to become full blown death you sick bastich. and casts Flameblade.


----------



## Someone (Dec 12, 2004)

Ah, when you said "Norbac and Nadaria casts their spells" I though it was all of them. I´ll change my action then to cast Bull´s Strenght on Philo instead.



			
				johnsemlak said:
			
		

> Philo thinks aloud (should be audible to the party memebers)
> 
> This evil fiend surely ought to be blighted from the Flaness, but perhas now is not the time to confront this evil.  Could it have any connection to the evils we have been pursuing?




"I don´t think so, and I not for killing just because ´it evil´. But if this thing guards this part of the forest, where the bandits get refuge, the only way to get them over the corpse of this guy."


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 12, 2004)

*the Gnarley Forest, night*

*Initiative Round 6*
Verrick - 19 
Braggi - 19 
Norbac - 16 
Garynn - 10
Specter warrior - 9
Philo - 7
Nadariad - 6

Verrick…
Will save 13 +4+4+1 =22, success
…holds his ground with his rapier encased in flame before him on guard.

Braggi…
Will save 5 +2 +4 +1=12, fail. Braggi is _*Shaken*_ (-2 penalty on attack rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks)
…stands his ground, but visibly shaken. Holding his Dwarven Waraxe at the ready he is not happy about this creature.

 Norbac calls on the power of freedom and increases Philo strength!
Bull strength for Philo, attacks +2 to attack +3 damage with two-handed weapon

Garynn believes that the creature is some kind of greater Wraith… he has read something of a special kind that were supposedly created to serving some lost evil god of ages past… you don't remember the gods name but it was the 'god of whispers and the lich-lord. He was said to hate all, and his symbol was an eye clutched within a hand you think.

The specter growls… "*I grow weary of your chatter… I care not for your foolishness lost godlings… they are nothing before my master…. flee… or DIE*"

Philo has study about many of the dark powers of Flan, but he knows not the name of this god…it does remind him of an old tale of some god that was banished thousands of years ago, could this be him?

Nadariad seems to remember reading some history of a lich-king of old Seul that gained a godhood. He was betrayed by his lieutenant and banished but old prophecies warned that he might return seeking vengeance against all life…    

Actions?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 12, 2004)

Garynn and Bramble will try to surround the wraith if the others start to fight it. Garynn attacks at 11+4=15 (need to make a touch attack.) doing 3+2=5 points of damage.

Bramble will claw 7+7=14 (assuming the macig fang is still active, (duration of 4 minutes) for 2+2 = 4 points of magical damage. 50% miss chance= (1 or 2 on a d4=3 yeah he hits i hope.)

If no one attacks Garynn will wait for the others to respond.

No matter what he says It appears ta be a Greather Wraith. We needs to put it down right now an' forget 'is long forgotten diety.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 12, 2004)

*Philo  --  Human Paladin*


*Well fiend, I hope your master is most forgiving, for you will soon be facing him again.  Our party too is aided by the powers of light.  

Your wicked threats only display your evil cowardice; You shall now feel the the cold steel of a blade blessed by Heironeous.  By the power of my lord, be gone to the efernal plane from whence you came!!*



The Paladin twirls his sword and charges (if possible) or runs to it and attacks, using his *Improved Smiting*, screaming *For Valour!!*.


*Attack: 13+11 + 1 Chant + 2 Smite +1 Enlarge Person + 2 Bull's Str = 30 (32 if Charge); Damage 2d6+5+6 (Smite) +1 (Enlarge Person) +1(Chant)+2 (Bull's Strength) +1d6 (Improved Smiting)=22*


----------



## Someone (Dec 12, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Norbac…
> Where you casting Shatter?




Note that I changed my actions the last round (I believed that I cast all the buffs previously, not only the healing spell as it turned to be the case). Instead of casting Shatter, Norbac cast Bull´s Strenght on Philo instead. So he has to add +2 to hit with his greatsword and +3 damage.

This turn, Norbac draws an scroll from his pouch and reads words of courage, erasing the fear from Braggi´s mind.

(read the scroll of Remove fear, fear effect supressed for 10 minutes)


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 13, 2004)

*Nadaria bet Meslahan, Bakluni Mnk/Clr*

[Ancient Suloise]"The time of your people is over, shadow.  Your master was defeated before, and he shall be defeated again.  My forefathers brought down the Rain of Colorless Fire on your people, punishing them for their wicked ways.  Return to the dust beyond the mountains, for that is your inheritance!"[/Ancient Suloise]

Nadaria effortlessly tumble around the wraith, and reaches up with a sharp knee kick.  "Yeaaahh!"









*OOC:*


Put three points into Combat Expertise, raising my AC to 26 (20 + Shield of Faith (2) + Dodge (1) + CE (3)).

Second Fort save (vs. wolves bite): 15 + 7 + 1 = 23.

Attempt to flank the creature, tumbling through it's threatening area if necessary (16 + 12 + 1 = 29, successes).

Attack:  20 + 5 + 2 (flanking) - 3 (CE) = 24 (automatic hit).  Damage 1d8+3 = 9.

Nadaria regains 1 hp from _Lesser Vigor_.  She is now down 7 hp.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 13, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

OOC: Sorry I'm a little behind. Fortitude save (20)+2=22 Knowledge Arcana Check (16)+8=24
Scorching ray (13)+7=20 vs. Touch AC for (6+2+5+3)=16 Cat's grace still active. 

Verrick begins to incant and gesture culminating in a bright ray searing out at the specter.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 13, 2004)

*the Gnarley Forest, night*

Blue, lesser vigor from Comp Divine right? Heals 1HP a round, for 10+1 level/round (what level was it cast at) no problem, just remember to include that in your post so I remember


*Initiative Round 7*
Verrick - 19 
Braggi - 19 
Norbac - 16 
Garynn and Bramble - 10
Sword Wraith - 9
Philo - 7
Nadaria - 6  

Verrick quick casts a spell and sends a bolt of searing light into the Wraith, causing it to hiss in rage 

Braggi, steeling his nerve, charges the Wraith and slashes at it with his Waraxe… 
Attack roll 6+12 +1-2=17 a miss. Second attack is 11+7+1-2= 17, d'oh miss again
…but the specter is fast and moves out of the way of both with what seems like ease.

Norbac pulls out the scroll and reading it, a glow engulfs Braggi and he stands a little talker and shakes off the fear he feels by this… monster

Garynn and Bramble try and flank the Wraith but it seems that the creature moves to fast and they cannot gain any advantage against it and both miss 
Wraith has 'Improved Uncanny Dodge'. What is the touch attack you where using against it BTW? I did not see that in your description? Just wondering as some spells they are not 'discharged' if you missed. So now you know that it has at least a 18 AC… the reason will become clear next

The Sword Wraith hisses "*Sooo be it fools… you will serve me as spawn of my making. But first you die Paladin!*" and it Spring forward to lash at him with its sword…
Moving forward 15ft, provoking an AoO from Braggi, Garynn and Bramble, there attacks Braggi 5+12+1 =18, a miss (ah now you know it has at least a 19), Garynn 5 +4 =9 miss, Bramble 7+7+1 =15 miss… Oh BTW it has Mobility so its AC vs. AoO is +4 higher).
Attack roll against Philo is 24 a hit (note yes it is Incorporeal BUT its Sword is not). Damage is 13 points (it is a Bane weapon against Good) AND Philo loses 2 points of Constitution, costing him another 6 hit points (1 pts/level) 
…and as the ices sword cuts across Philo's shoulder, he fells the icy touch of the grave! Philo staggers under the undead's baneful strike and groans in despairs… but only for a moment…

…Philo then cries out for value and justice, attacking the Wraith with holy wrath…
(note that you are not yet enlarged, but you do have Bull strength, so you attack and damage is one less) 50% chance to miss, 67% a hit. Second attack is 10+6+2+1=19, a miss (ah now we know it is higher then 19)
…his first holy empowered strike burns an angry white light across the specter's chest and it hisses in pain and rage "*ARG you will not stop me Paladin! I will torment you for all eternity!!!*"

Nadaria tumbles behind the Wraith yet it seems to move in such a way that she cannot flank it, her fist still slams into the specters side, although it is so cold to touch the undead…
_Ki_ strike allows you to hit monster, and normally you have a 50/50 chance to miss it but with a Natural 20 I will wave that, even though you cannot score a critical against it

Conditions…
Verrick has taken 13 points of damage
Braggi has taken 10 points of damage
Norbac has taken 13 points of damage
Garynn and Brambles are still unwounded
Philo has taken 24 points of damage, and lost 2 Constitution points
Nadaria has taken 7 points of damage, and lost 2 Dexterity points

Sword Wraith has taken 46 points of damage


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 13, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> What is the touch attack you where using against it BTW? I did not see that in your description? Just wondering as some spells they are not 'discharged' if you missed. So now you know that it has at least a 18 AC… the reason will become clear next












*OOC:*


Garynn cast Flame blade the round before. it lasts 4 minutes so he has plenty of time to spare.







Garynn starts singing again (inspire courage) and swings at the undead again. to hit 19+4=23 (crit range of 18-20) crit threat 16+4=20 crit: damage 2d8+4: 7+3+4=14

Branble attacks Claw: 2+7=9, claw: 15+7=22 for 2+2=4 points, bite 1 miss,


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 13, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Garynn cast Flame blade the round before. it lasts 4 minutes so he has plenty of time to spare.




ok kewl that's what I thought...



			
				Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Garynn starts singing again (inspire courage) and swings at the undead again. to hit 19+4=23 (crit range of 18-20) crit threat 16+4=20 crit: damage 2d8+4: 7+3+4=14




note it is undead and immune to crits


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 13, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Blue, lesser vigor from Comp Divine right? Heals 1HP a round, for 10+1 level/round (what level was it cast at) no problem, just remember to include that in your post so I remember











*OOC:*


Yes, that's correct.  In the future, if I use spells from non-SRD sources, I'll quote them in whole the first time I cast them.  As I am only a 1st-level Cleric, it will only heal a total of 11 hp.  Once this combat is over, I will switch my feats so that I have Practiced Spellcaster, I'll be casting at 5th-level


----------



## Scotley (Dec 13, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick, seeing that the Sword Wraith has focused on the Paladin, begins casting a spell  Shield him.


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 13, 2004)

(ooc) Sorry guys I can't post much on the weekends, I will be back in full force on Monday.  Until then...Attack!!!!!!! (ooc)


----------



## Someone (Dec 13, 2004)

_"The hatred of this being for Philo could be this thing´s weakness. As long as he lives, the rest of us can beat him"_ thinks Norbac, who steps ahead and calls for more healing energy.

[Cast Cure moderate wounds on Philo, burning Sound Burst; heals 8+3+6=17 hit points]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 13, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> note it is undead and immune to crits



D'oh!   Make that 9 points of damage.


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 13, 2004)

*Braggi Grundersson (6 lvl Dwarf Fighter)*

Norbac's strong words wash the fear from Braggi's mind.  Seeing the wraith focusing on the Paladin, Braggi attempts to circle around to get a better swing at the creature.

(ooc)  Attempting to flank for AoO.  If I cannot then I will just swing away.

1st Attack 19+12+1=32 (I am guessing that is a hit.   ) Dmg = 4+7+1=12   

2nd Attack 10+7+1=18 DOH!

(ooc)


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 13, 2004)

*Philo  --  Human Paladin*

OOC:  DM, I believe if I lost 2 points of CON, I should have lost 6 hp, not 12


Philo doesn't waver from the Wraith and in fact grows in determination.


Well, fiend, it is you who are going to face the end.  If you strike me down, my comrades will surely send you back to oblivion.  I am ready to face my master in the Seven Heavens; are you ready to face your lord?

Philo attacks the undead twice:

*Attack 1: 16 + 11 + 1 Chant + 2 Bull's Str = 30 (31 if Enlarge bonus is active); 
Damage: 2d6 + 5 + 1 chant + 2 Bull's Str = 12 (or 13).

Attack 2: (Smite) 13 + 6 + 1 Chant + 2 Bull's Str + 2 Smite; Damage: 2d6 + 5 + 1 chant + 2 Bull's Str + 6 Smite + 23, 1d6 (Improved Smiting) = 26*

I'll let the DM handle the percentage roll for hitting an incorporal.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 13, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> OOC:  DM, I believe if I list 2 points of CON, I should have lost 6 hp, not 12




(occ D'oh! you are correct?! OK sorry about that will edit. Philo has six more HP then I thought. For some reason got that mixed up [/occ]


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 13, 2004)

*Gnarley Forest, night*

*Initiative Round 8*
Verrick - 19 
Braggi - 19 
Norbac - 16 
Garynn and Bramble - 10
Sword Wraith - 9
Philo - 7
Nadaria – 6


Verrick mutters archaic words and going up to touch Philo back lightly and a blue shield forms in front of the paladin…
Shield spell, acts as a Tower Shield +4AC to Philo

Braggi felling his courage return bellows a challege and swings with his mighty axe…
No flank bonus against the Wraith as it has Improved Uncanny Dodge, but if it moves, you still get an AoO (but it has Mobility so its AC is +4 against those) first attack roll hit… but only magical weapons even have the 50/50 chance to hit so…
…but the his axe passes through the creature without affect!  

Norbac also touches Philo’s back and restores much of the damage wroth by the Wraith sword… not all but enough for the paladin to continue his battle with the undead!

With a flaming sword floating above him, Garynn stabbing the fiend from the side, causing the creature to hiss in rage, and yet it does not waver in it intent hatred and concentrations on Philo!
chance to miss for the Badgers claw (as he has Magic Fang cast on him) 50/50 is 74% hits
One of Bramble’s claws also cuts into the fiend although the badge hisses with pain as the coldness of the monster seems to flow through its unholy touch

The Sword Wraith hisses with pain and rage at the stings it has received but continues its attack on Philo “*You will serve me long as a spawn fool! I will use you for the most menial of tasks, and your suffering will be great!*”
Attack roll total (vs. 23 now) are 28 and 20, one hit, the second miss! Damage is 11 points of damage AND Philo loses 5 points of CON (ok that means 3hp/level) costing him another 18 points of damage
…and the first slash stabs into Philo’s side causing him to moan in pain again as the icy touch of the monster’s blade seems to drain part of the life out of the paladin!

But he does not waver and strikes at the creature with his sword as fast as he can…
note that you have Bull’s Strength on you and that gives you +2 to hit and +3 to damage (as you are using a Two-Handed Weapon) but no enlarge. Chance to miss 50/50 for first attack is 33 a miss! Second attack (and again not really in the rules but something I do… if you use ‘Smith’ on a evil, you don’t get the 50/50, even though I did roll a 57% on the second chance
…his first seems to just pass through the fiend as it laughs at his ‘feeble attacks’ but then it howls with pain as the second blow cuts its form deeply causing it to stagger back “*Curse your powers Paladin… I will feed I you… I will defeat you!*”

Nadaria steals herself against the icy touch of the undead and tries to strike the Wraith twice with a *Ki* strike!
Heal one HP. Attack rolls 8+4+1 =13 miss and 15+4+1=20 a hit! 50/50 chance to miss is 87% a hit. Damage is 5+2+1 =8 points of damage
…her first fist passes through the shroud of the monster, cold as death it feels to the young monk, but the second strikes true into the Wraith face! It wails and starts to waver “*NOOOO I thousand years I was promised NOOOO!*” and then it is gone, the black sword drops to the ground with a dull thud



Conditions…
Verrick has taken 13 points of damage
Braggi has taken 10 points of damage
Norbac has taken 13 points of damage
Garynn and Brambles are still unwounded
Philo has taken 36 points of damage, and lost 7 Constitution points (max HP reduced by 24HP until restored)
Nadaria has taken 6 points of damage, and lost 2 Dexterity points

Sword Wraith took 93 points of damage if you care; 

That shield blocked his last blow against Philo which might just have saved his life…along with the Healing from Norbac, if he had gotten that hit! Scary

Actions now?


----------



## Scotley (Dec 13, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick continues to light the area with his sword and watch for any further surprises. "What in the nine hells was that thing?" He looks over his companions. "Do I look as battered as the rest of you?"


----------



## Someone (Dec 13, 2004)

"I stunned he could get the sword, when he like air." says Norbac, more used to material foes. "But I won´t mind he gone and I can´t ask him how he did that. He was a warped and evil thing."

"Now I´ll do what I can with our wounds. We have fought well, and tomorrow Trithereon will provide."

[Norbac still has a good number of spells, so he´ll start casting CSW and CLW on Philo (23 healed), CMW on Verrick (15) and himself (17) and CLW on Braggi (14). Spells spent are Dispel Magic, Shatter, Sound Burst, Obscuring Mist.]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 13, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

"Thank you friend Nobac. It looks like we've managed to survive another battle together." He points at the Wraith's sword. "Clearly we can't leave that infernal thing laying about, but I for one am reluctant to touch it."


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 13, 2004)

*Braggi Grundersson (Lvl 6 Dwarf Fighter)*

With a wail the creature was gone. Braggi leaned heavily on his axe for a moment catching his breath. Norbac's healing spell washes over him, strengthening his weary muscules.  Remembering something he moves back to the camp and rummages through his pack.

"Ahh there you are...  My friends I have this little bauble that you may find easier to use that myself."  He presents an alabaster wand to the group.  "I was told this has minor curative powers, but I have little knowledge of the divine or arcane.  Perhaps you can use this better than I?"  

(ooc) Wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges) (ooc)

Pulling out a couple more bottles and placing them in his belt pouch he says. "If we are to face the insubstancial again, I will coat my axe with these, hopefully that give me a chance to damage the creatures." 

(ooc) 2 vials of Oil of Magic Weapon (ooc)

"I suggest we make an attempt to camp again. These woods are obviously dangerous to be out in at night, unless you feel otherwise?"


----------



## Scotley (Dec 14, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick claps the Dwarf on the back. "In all my travels I have always found Dwarves to be the most practical and prepared people in the flanaess. You are a most generous fellow."  He looks again to the others. "I've exhasted about half my spells and would appreciate a chance to rest a bit before we continue. What say the rest of you?"


----------



## Someone (Dec 14, 2004)

"Good for me, if everyone of the kind that can sleep after fighting a ghost."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 14, 2004)

*Garynn: Gnome Druid 4/Bard 2*

Well if'n tha's not a reason for music nothing is! The gnome says and pulls out his pipes. he sits next to the sword and first plays a tune to make magic glow if the sword is indeed magic (Cast detect magic again)

After that he will start playing a merry tune to lighten the mood and eventualy a softer lullaby to help his wounded comrades to sleep. (non-magic just a soft tune.)


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 14, 2004)

*the Gnarley Forest, night*

As Garynn plays his pipes, the black sword starts to glow a sickly reddish... as a few moments he guess that it has powerful death magic upon it... and is a bane of 'good'


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 14, 2004)

*Philo  -  Human Paladin*

After the battle Philo lowers his sword to the ground.  He feels ratehr week and hobbles a bit, then tries to find a spot to sit.

The healing provided by the party soothes his pain, but he still feels week and tired.

Thank you my friends.  I owe you all my life.   Together we have rid the Flanaess of a dispicible being.  However, I wonder if it had any connection to our mission?  The specter claimed not to know if the raids on the homesteads, yet I find it curious that our tracking of the raiders led us to this forest of bane.



DM, can I review my condiiton now?  My temporary Con is is 5 (-3 to all die rolls).  So my temporary HD is 6d10 - 18; and max HP is 32.  Am I fully healed up to that amount?

What are my options for restoring my CON?  It heals naturally over time, right?


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 14, 2004)

*Nadaria bet Meslahan, Bakluni Mnk/Clr*

Nadaria looks around to her fellows, "Is anyone else here in need of healing?  I am also very glad of the many strong arms protecting us here.  Maybe I can cheer things up a bit."

She heads off into the edge of the clearning and begins collecting dead wood to make a fire, "That shadow creature seemed to drain the warmth out of my bones."  After collecting the wood, she proceeds in trying to light the wood with her flint and steel.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 14, 2004)

*the Gnarley Forest, night*

(occ  you CON is down -7 right now so you are at -4 to all constitution based rolls and your max HP is down 4hp/level or 24. These are temporary CON lost so you heal them back 1 a day and then can be ‘restored’ (lesser restoration, etc).

As for conditions I will figure that out tonight as I don’t have my books with me at work sorry /occ)

Within a few moments a light rain begins to fall… and it seems that the woods, at least in these ‘parts’ are a little less foreboding then they where when you first arrived. Garynn notices that Brambles is much calmer now (although he avoids even looking at the black sword) and thinks that returning to camp should be safe. Half the night is gone, but those wishing to recover spells could just slept in.

What to do with the sword is another matter…


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 14, 2004)

*Braggi Grundersson (Lvl 6 Darf Fighter)*

Braggi looks down at the dark blade.  "Well we souldn't leave that thing laying around." Pulling some unused travelling clothes and a large sack from his backpack, he binds the blade and hint in a makeshift sheath and cover, taking great effort not to touch the thing with his bare hands.  "It looks an evil thing.  When we are done perhaps we can destroy it."
(ooc) If no one objects he will tie it to his backpack and carry it until we figure out what to do with it. (/ooc)


----------



## Scotley (Dec 14, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

_I wonder if we could destroy the sword using acid, acid arrow and disple magic?_  

OOC: Alchemy Check (11)+5=16


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 14, 2004)

*Garynn: Gnome Druid 4/Bard 2*

Garynn looks at Braggi and says, Don' trouble yerself, Put it in me pack. It'll fit that tooth pick real well Jus make sure it's well tied up.


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 15, 2004)

*Braggi Grundersson (Lvl 6 Dwarf Fighter)*

Braggi finishes wrapping the sword and hands it to Garynn.

"Now who's watch was it?"


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 15, 2004)

Conditions…
After Norbac's casting everyone but Nadaria is up to their full hit points (right now), and within 30 seconds Nadaria is also at full-hit points
NOTE that because Philo has lost 7 CON pints (-4 to all CON checks) and his max Hit Points have been reduced to 32 until his constitution returns




			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> _I wonder if we could destroy the sword using acid, acid arrow and disple magic?_
> OOC: Alchemy Check (11)+5=16




(occ Verrick notes that the metal looks metoritic, and might be very resistant to all of the elements. The disple magic might work, but it seems that whomever created it was fairly powerful /occ)


----------



## Someone (Dec 15, 2004)

"We have at least try to destroy it" says Norbac, pulling his morningstar from his belt. "Sink it in the wood, or put the blade between two rocks."

Norbac gathers all the strenght he´s able, growing to a giant´s size, and strikes the blade with all his might. 

(enlarged, and using the Strenght domain, Norbac´s Str is 24, dealing 2d6+10 damage with the morningstar. That won´t be enough to break a magic blade, but at least we´ll see if it can be broken. Though Braggi and his adamantine axe should do better)


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 15, 2004)

*Philo  -  Human Paladin*

I agree we must ultimately destroy this weapon, but perhaps we would learn about it's origin.   *(Knowledge Religion : 17 + 6 =23)*.

I will take the first watch.



OOC: Do I need to rest all day to recover the CON loss, or will a standard night's sleep do?


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 15, 2004)

(ooc) If you would like me to try I will, but without enlarge my Str is only 18 and damage is only 1d10+7. (/ooc)

After discussing there options with the sword Braggi tries to get some sleep and waits to be nudged awake for his turn at watch.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 15, 2004)

*Garynn: Gnome Druid 4/Bard 2*

I'm thinking we need to take it to the proper authorities and have it examined. There's a lot ya can learn from a magical item.  Garynn says.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 17, 2004)

*Philo  --  Human Paladin*

During his watch Philo will continue to use his *detect evil* scane for any remaining evil threats.

Philo also spends some time meditating, thanking Heironeous for the strength to defeat the wraith, and asking for guidance as to what to do with the sword.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 17, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick awaits the outcome of Norbac's labors with anticipation.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 18, 2004)

Growing large, Norbac strikes the black sword a couple of times but does not seem to damage it. 

Philo does not know the history of this sword but he does remember stories of Suel warriors who used black iron swords that protected kings as their 'personal guards'. He thinks they were called the '_Grey's hand_' and where a fairly lawful order. 

Seeking any lingering evil in the area, Philo can discern none, except from the sword itself.

Back at their camp the rest of the night passes uneventfully. Sleeping in the caster re-gain their spells. 

Resting just the night gets Philo 1 CON back a night. Full days rest will gain Philo 2 CON points a day. Heal 'Long-term' care can double these rates, DC15 (generally will not let you use it on yourself).


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 18, 2004)

*Philo -- Human Paladin*

Philo wakes up and feels stronger but still far weaker than normal.

Well, friends, we have encountered many evils in our quest.  I fear that many of them are related, but we still do not know how.  

I suggest we continue to our original destination, Blackthorn, with all haste.  We should take the sword with us, and hope at some point we can learn more of it.


----------



## Someone (Dec 18, 2004)

Norbac sit´s down and looks at the morningstar, and back at the undamaged sword. "Hoh, I think we could use that as a wedge or something if we have to." says. "It pretty hard."

Fortunately for Philo, Norbac is rather skilled at healing, [making the Heal check without problem, so he heals 2 Con points the night. The next day he prepares two extra Lesser Restorations instead of Shatter and Sound Burst. Also prays for a Remove Fear spell instead of Bless, and start casting the Lesser Restorations on Philo. The first one heals 3 Con damage, and the second 4, so he should be at full health now.] magical as well as mundane, so in the morning Trithereon´s magic washes away any lingering damage the contact with the evil sword left on him. 

"Now we ready to continue"


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 18, 2004)

*the Gnarley Forest, morning and on...*

With Norbac's magic, Philo is easily healed all the lingering affects of the cursed weapon. Packing up the group sets out deeper into the forest. But this are far different forest then what they had traveled in only the day before… it just feels 'wrong'. Bushes and branches seem to snag everyone's clothing, catching in your hair and almost tripping those who are not careful (even Garynn and Brambles at times). Almost no birds or another small animals are ever heard… the wind pushing the upper tree tops but never filters down to the ground. Most of the trees themselves are almost black, so dark is the bark. The ground is wet and a light mist clings to the ground all day long.  

That night the party camps in a small grove, away from the streams they have cross… the water just did not smell right (and Garynn suggest that you only drink from your waterskins, that the water in these woods might well make you sick). Watches pass uneventfully, although all are plague by bad dreams. Nothing anyone can remember really, except maybe something stirring that filled you with dread. 

Again the party set out, seeking tracks of anything unnatural in the wood. After another mostly unfruitful day or searching and wandering, Garynn thinks he hears something deeper to the north in the wood.

Moving that way in the slowly fading light, the party all come to hear the wild beating of drums! Drums of war, like those that some humanoid tribes play before a large raid! It is two mile or so off to the north and night is falling (note the noise is not getting louder, they are not coming this way; it is steady and seems to be coming from one place)


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 18, 2004)

*Philo  --  Human Paladin*

Feeling uneasy in this unnatural forest, Philo periodically attempts to detect any presence of evil.

When he hears the drums, he immediately becomes more alert.

It seems to be a camp of a very large number of orcs, raiders, or worse.  We'd better try to investigate, but carefully


OOC: DM, may I switch one of my CLW spells for Bless Weapon?

EDIT:  OK, my current spells are CLW and Bless Weapon.  I'll prepare those by default until I change.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 18, 2004)

(occ sure... as there have been a couple of days... if people wanted a different selection then what they had listed... just so long as they are all listed out.../occ)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 18, 2004)

Garynn asks Philo Do ye think I should do some scouting?


----------



## Someone (Dec 18, 2004)

[The next day Norbac selects the same spells as always, except that he changes Bless for Remove Fear]

Norbac steps in "Those lot of them, but still far. They must the orcs and giants we following, but with more friends."

Norbac sits on a fallen tree and thinks for a second. "They move by night, so they maybe preparing for march right now. If we all go, they´ll hear and see us. If we send a scout, and the rest have to move, he could become lost. I say they can´t move too quick in this forest if they so many, so tomorrow, when we have light and they sleeping we track and follow them."


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 18, 2004)

*Philo - Human Paladin*

Norbec's plan is sound.  We might be able to safely get a little closer tonight, hwoever.  They are still far away..


----------



## Scotley (Dec 19, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

"I can't imagine that a group that large or that loud can be hard to follow. I agree with Norbac."


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 19, 2004)

*Gnarley Forest, night*

The party moves about a mile or so closer to the drums (taking almost an hour as it is very dark and rough terrian) and stops to listen to see if they get closer or start to move. The drum beating lasts for another hour or so, until noise drops down to a low roll and then stops. 

A stillness comes over the woods then, even more so before. After a few moments it seems that a foul voice can be heard... Coming from were the drum beating originated, no one can make out what it is being said, something ill shouting or chanting far away


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 19, 2004)

*Philo - Human Paladin*

Let's get what sleep we can; I'll take first watch.


btw, thanks to norbec for the healing


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 19, 2004)

*Garynn: Gnome Druid 4/Bard 2*

Garynn will take second watch.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 19, 2004)

*the Gnarley Forest, night*

Garynn finds the party a small clearing to camp that night. Setting watches again they settle in. At times, those on watch believe they hear something out there... wind carrying a foul and ill voice on it, but no words can be made out it never gets any closer (or farter). Otherwise the night passes uneventfully and in the morning the group is ready to move after a cold breakfast...

The morning fog is fairly thick, limiting vision at times to between tens of feet, out to almost a hundred feet at best. No drums or other noise carry this morning. The woods are quite and still


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 19, 2004)

*Philo  --  Human Paladin*

We should move quickly.  Garynn, do you think you could scout ahead to learn more about this camp?  In general, I would be against putting a lone individual in such risk, but you seem quite able to hide yourself in the forest, and the knowledge you could gain should prove useful.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 20, 2004)

*the Gnarley Forest, day*

(occ if no one minds I am going to move a bit forward... assuming Garynn and Verrick sneak forward a bit in front of the rest of the group /occ)

Verrick and Garynn agree to go forward as the party sets out again towards the last eves noise.  

Quickly the land starts to become rougher, with hills and bluffs rises up from the forest floor. Then the sounds of hammering on metal can be heard. It is muffled and seems far off but grows in volume soon enough. The smell of smoke and filth can detected in the still air, and soon the barking of dogs and the guttural curses of Orcish can be heard. Sneaking evern father, a large camp of tents and lean-topes can be seen through the trees. It is within a large clearing that is being expanded through the cutting down of hundreds of trees. Smoke rises from many campfires and tents all though the camp, and pouring from a number of caves cut into nearby hillsides. A score or so Orcs are moving around guarding the perimeter of the camp. With them are large wolfhound like creatures, wearing spiked leashes, yipping and barking often. Another group of a dozen or so Orcs and four Ogres, stripped to the waist, are chopping down near by trees, splitting them into smaller sections and carrying them into two of the caves where the sounds of hammer on  metal can be heard.    

In the center of the camp is a single tower, of maybe two hundred feet, within a small dry moat. The tower looks to be made of iron with a large black gate at its base, with no other windows or openings except near the top, where a large balcony sits. A single black flag with a closed gauntlet forming a fist flies from the top of the tower. Chained with huge metal leashes, there are two overgrown trolls squatting near the tower's gate. None of the tents are to near the moat, and there are number of huge logs setup like benches, along with drums and other crude instruments are set up along there. 

Looking throughout the camp, the two scouts also see at least half a score of hill giants resting and sleeping on one part of the camp, with more ogres sleeping in a big heap in another section. 

The Orc patrols are poorly organized with a number of holes, but the number of wolfhounds around the camp make that of little consequent. Ravens or some other black birds are flying around the top of the tower, while Garynn and Verrick watch... and flies and biting insects also seem to come out of no where to start bitting the pair.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 20, 2004)

[whispered]We Gotta get back. We're way to close.[/whispered] Garynnsays and starts back toward the rest of the group.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 20, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick follows Garynn as quickly as he can, while remaining hidden. Upon their return to camp, idly swatting at an insect Verrick says, "Well my friends, we seem to have found more than we bargined for."  He discribes the tower and environs to the others. "Does anyone recognize that black flag with the gauntlet?"


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 20, 2004)

*Philo  --  Human Paladin*

Let me think...
*
Knowledge (Nobility) 12+1=13*


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 20, 2004)

*Braggi Grundersson (6 lvl Dwarf Fighter)*

Braggi had been quiet most of the way to the encampment.  The desolate woods had dampened his mood and the news Garynn brought them did nothing to lighten it.



> "Does anyone recognize that black flag with the gauntlet?"




"It is not a symbol that I recognize."

"I do not think we can take the entire camp by ourselves.  Anything of interest will be in that tower.  Do you think we can make it there by stealth?"


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 21, 2004)

*the Gnarley Forest, mid-day*

Having never heard of the flag, Philo and the others move back into the forest a little more. Garrynn easily finds the Orc patrol trails and finds a place within 200 yards of the camp where the partrols never seem to come by and should be very safe. The camp cannot be seen from here, but the chopping of wood and curses in Orcis can be heard fairly well...


----------



## Someone (Dec 21, 2004)

"Never heard of an orc working so hard" says a confused Norbac. "Unless they fear a cruel leader. The worse the leader, the harder they work. Someone very bad should live in the tower."

"We have to capture one of them" he concludes.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 21, 2004)

*Philo  -  Human Paladin*

THe numbers of the enemies are too great I'm afraid; I'm not sure what we can do.  I too would like to try to find out more about that mysterious tower.

Perhaps if we could create a distraction away from the camp--a fire or something?  But I fear that might be dangerous, and even then the entire camp wouldn't leave to investigate it.

What do you lads think?

Philo hears Norbecs suggestion.  

Hmm, Perhaps if we captured one guard, Norbec wear teh guard's uniform and pose as one of the orc guards.  But that woudl be very dangerous, and I'm not sure what we could accomplish with this.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 21, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

"I would caution against anything rash. If we do sneak into the tower we might not be able to get back out again. I agree with Norbac that we need more information. Perhaps we can capture a good source of information."


----------



## Someone (Dec 21, 2004)

"Yeah, that what I was thinking on. We get one orc and make him spill the beans." nods Norbac.


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 21, 2004)

*Braggi Grundersson (6 Lvl Dwarf Fighter)*

"Well, since I don't have any better plan and smacking an orc around sounds like a lot of fun, lets go with it." Braggi gives his friends a big grin,  "We need to lure one away from camp a bit.  How do you suppose we go about that?"


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 21, 2004)

*Philo  --  Human Paladin*

I agree with the plan. Let's proceed carefully.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 22, 2004)

*the Gnarley Forest, afternoon*

Garynn can scout around a bit reports back to the party that there are a few patrols of Orcs in the woods. They are poorly organized and not checking in with anyone… it should not be to hard to take out one of these groups, if it could be done quietly. 

(occ NOTE on the way I play/run Orcs (something your characters would know), I tend to see them as rarely if ever feeling pain, and they are not afraid of dying (death is natural to them). They really only respect strength, "might makes right' to the extreme. Just as an FYI. /occ)


----------



## Someone (Dec 22, 2004)

When someone raises the point about orcs being not easily intimidated, Norbac replies: "No, torture won´t work, and I won´t do that. But they not too bright, and we could trick them."


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 22, 2004)

*Philo  -  Human Paladin*

Agreed, Norbec.  We cannot resort to methods of cruelty, even on creatures such as orcs.  We'll have to find a way to trick him into speaking, or perhaps one of us can cast a spell that would read his mind?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 22, 2004)

*Garynn: Gnome Druid 4/Bard 2*

If 'n we pick a small party an' pick them off at a distance it should be easy.  Garynn chimes in.


----------



## Someone (Dec 22, 2004)

"That´s what we doing." nods Norbac.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 22, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

"I have a spell that can have some success in reading minds, but it is pretty limited. I'll prepare it just in case."


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 22, 2004)

*Braggi Grundersson (Dwarf Fighter)*

Unslinging his axe Braggi grumbles, "Right, lets go find one of those patrols.  I had better hang back a bit as I am not the quietest of dwarves."


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 22, 2004)

*the Gnarley Forest, mid-day*

Following Garynn’s lead, the party moves off to get into a good position… away from the camp and behind a hill for extra cover, where some of the Orc patrols swing through. Watching for just the right one, the party waits about four hours, there is one patrol of about ten Orcs and wolfhounds that passes by which is to large to confidently get the whole group without raising an alarm, and another group of only four Orcs but ten of the wolfhounds! Finally, another group passes this way, talking and cursing each other loudly… four Orcs and a wolfhound… about the smallest unit they have seen out here so far. Garynn moves most of the group up to the trail about 20 to 30 feet off and concealed them in the brush. The Orcs are moving up and will be passing by the concealed group in less then a minute (assume that they are 90 feet away moving about 15ft a round, not that fast) and the wind it just right so that the dog should not smell anyone until it gets within 30 feet or at the point where they will be closes to the party.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 23, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick will take a position of cover and ready his bow.


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 23, 2004)

*Braggi Gundersson (Dwarf Fighter)*

(ooc) Initiative 18+6 = 24    I will wait to see what everyone else is doing before we start combat. (/ooc)


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 23, 2004)

*Philo - Human Paladin*

Philo sheaths his greatsword and readies his two daggers, preparing to throw them at an ork when necessary; he hides with the rest of the party.


----------



## Someone (Dec 23, 2004)

"Trithereon is good with us" says Norbac, transported to his days in the Greyhawk wars. Loading his heavy crossbow, he says "None of them can flee. The best at hiding will do there, cutting their retreat, and the rest of us here. We shoot the dog first, then we go for the orcs. Leave one alive."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 23, 2004)

*Garynn: Gnome Druid 4/Bard 2*

"Norbec. Let me deal with the animal. I can take much better care o' it then you." Garynn says and readys a charm animal spell.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 24, 2004)

(occ OK please roll your Initiative and post what you are doing in the surprise round. Post your rolls also please (attacks and damage). So if Braggi runs out and start chopping or anyone casting a spell, etc. Assume that they are 30 feet away when you string your attack they are all surprised and flat-footed /occ)


----------



## Scotley (Dec 24, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick readies his bow and waits until they are at the best range and lets fly at a vital spot. He fires rapidly in hopes of hitting more than one from surprise.

OOC: Surprise round (10)+8=18 for a sneak attack of (1+3)+2=6
Init. (17)+3=20 
First round Verrick fires twice from cover as sneak attack assuming he beat the Orcs init. (Take away second d6 if not.)
1st shot (20)+6=26 damage either (1+3+6)+4=14 or (1+6)+2=9
(10)+6=16 Crit threat roll 

2nd shot (4)+6=10 a miss?


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 24, 2004)

*Philo  --  Human Paladin*

*Initiiative: 2+1=3*


Philo, holding a dagger in each hand, waits to get a.
 good shot at one of the orcs.
*
Attack 1: 12 + 7 -2 (Range) = 17; DMG d4+3=6
Attack 2: 14 + 2 - 2 (Range)= 14: DMG d4+3=4*


----------



## Someone (Dec 24, 2004)

(Norbac´s Initiative is 19 (17+2). In the surprise round he shoots the heavy crossbow, hitting AC 16, damage 5, move 5 feet and throw the unloaded crossbow. In the regular round, he takes the spear, moves in and attacks, this time with a poor attack: hits AC 12, or 8 if he was attacking the last orc standing (taking the -4 penalty to deal nonlethal damage.)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 24, 2004)

*Garynn: Gnome Druid 4/Bard 2*

Garynn's initiative is 5+2=7
Just before the orcs arrive he will have cast Barkskin and Magic fang on himself and Bramble. 
When the rest attack he will step out and cast Charm Animal on the wolfhound. 
Bramble will hold his action until someone attacks either him or Garynn.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 24, 2004)

*the Gnarley Forest, late-afternoon*

*Initiative* Surprise Round
24 -Braggi
20 -Verrick 
19 -Norbac
10 - Nadaria
10 - Orcs and Wolfhound (surprised this round)
7 - Garynn and Bramble
3  -Philo

Braggi with barely contained excitement, rushes out of his hiding place and slashes into the first Orc in the patrol…
Attack roll 2+12+2 (charge)=16 a hit, Damage is 1+7= 8 points
…wounded the large humanoid but not killing him

Verrick fires into the another Orc near the first, sinking the arrow into its right foot.

Norbac fires a crossbow at an Orc near the rear, striking it with the bolt in its right shoulder. It roars in pain but does not fall

Nadaria fires her light crossbow at the Orc Verrick struck…
Attack roll 9+7 =16, damage is 5 points
…hitting it in the chest. It grunts and falls to the ground with a hard thud.

Garynn chants some words of _wyld_ and gestures at the wolfhound…
Saving Throw total 8, fail
…it looks in the Gnomes direction and starts wagging its tail and yips happily at him.

Philo throws two daggers into the next to the last Orc holding the wolfhound leash, striking it twice; the first in the chest, the second in its stomach. It grunts and slumps to the ground, dropping the leash. 

*Initiative* Round 1
24 -Braggi
20 -Verrick 
19 -Norbac
10 - Nadaria
10 - Orcs and Wolfhound 
7 - Garynn and Bramble
3  -Philo

Braggi growls and chops into the Orc again…
Attack roll 3+12 =15, still a hit? Damage is 9 points
…chopping into the creature chest and killing it. He steps back to strike the last one with the flat of his axe onto its head…
Cleave would do the same damage SO, regular attack. Attack roll 12 +7-4 =15 a hit. Damage is 17 non-lethal damage
…striking the Orcs skull true and dropping it to the ground like a rock.

Actions? Three Orcs are dead, one is KO'ed and the Wolfhound is charmed


----------



## Scotley (Dec 24, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Since all the targets are down, Verrick will keep an arror ready and watch for additional enemies. "Nice work gang, damned impressive. Maybe we should have just stormed the tower after all,"  he adds with a grin.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 24, 2004)

*Garynn: Gnome Druid 4/Bard 2*

Garynn walks up to the "puppy" and starts scritching it behind the ears. Good boy!  (or girl...?) How would you like to come live with Poppa Garynn and Bramble?
Garynn is using a combination of wild empathy and handle animal to help the creature to adjust to his new master. That way when the charm wears off he will still want to stay with the druid.

(wild empathy check: 17+6=23, Handle Animal check: 15+9=24)
I think I'll name him/Her Ranger.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 24, 2004)

*Philo  --  Human Paladin*

It's a pity we are required to resort to such dishonerable tactics.  I hope the gods understand the necessity of our actions.

Philo retrieve's his daggers, and watches over the unconsious orc.


----------



## Someone (Dec 25, 2004)

Norbac grins at the quick work. "Now you speaking funny, paladin." says. "I´m sure the only god not laughing now is Gruumsh. Someone help me hide the dead, then let´s carry the slepping one away."


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 25, 2004)

*the Gnarley Forest, mid-afternoon*

(occ the Wolfhound is very happy with Garynn, and if feed is a friend for lift. It is male. Use Wolf stats, but with a Str 14 and Con 16, so modify him in that way /occ)

The party clears the trail and gets the bodies into the trees and under brush. Garynn does what he can to conceal the trail... not so much from the Orcs but any other wolfhounds that might come this way and smell the blood.

Moving off and back to their camp, the secure the Orc and finally he awakens. <translated from Orish for those that speak it> "*Oi, ack... me head?!? Cots me lose ye dogs and I kil ye meself ye scum... I'l kilya meself I'se tell ye*"


----------



## Someone (Dec 25, 2004)

Before the orc awakens, Norbac suggests: "Ok, here the trick, only that I not good at... hm... these things, so someone has to do instead of me. First whack him in the head and just tell him we new lords, he has to follow us or we whack him again. I sure he says ´ho ho you a bunch of weaklings´ and we say in return ´No way. You don´t know anyone stronger than us, not even your master´, and he says... I don´t know what, but you try to get the conversation to the guy in the tower and why he so wonderful"

"Hey, it could work. I don´t think it a secret, only if we ask directly even he will understand."


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 25, 2004)

(occ next note  Orcs use Str instead of Cha for Intimidation ... soo Norbac is not bad /occ)


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 27, 2004)

*Braggi Grunderson*

His mode lightened by this mornings "exercise" Braggi listens to Norbac's plan for interrogation. "If you need help with the whacking on the head thing, you just let me know."  he says with a wide grin.  His white teeth gleaming from underneath his blond mustache.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 28, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick does his best to look fierce and commands his blade to flame. He passes the hot blade close in front of the Orc's face. 

OOC: Aid in Norbac's Intimadate attempt. (13)+4=17--I think that is good enough to give a +2 to Norbac's attempt.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 28, 2004)

Braggi and Verrick look as threatening as Norbac curses the Orc-Warrior out…
Intimidation 8 +4 +4 =16, succeed
…who seems somewhat cowed by the half-orc Cleric. Finally it says <translated from Orcish> "*Ack, wat da' yeas wonts te kew? Biggin' Toth, I iss, and tel' it true ta ya Ser, tha's Biggin' Toth wil' fer sure*"


----------



## Someone (Dec 28, 2004)

(Oh, well, my idea wasn´t to Intimidate the orc, but now it worked... The only problem is that English isn´t my first tongue, and I have no clue of what the orc said :/)


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 28, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> (Oh, well, my idea wasn´t to Intimidate the orc, but now it worked... The only problem is that English isn´t my first tongue, and I have no clue of what the orc said :/)



OOC: _It isn't easy for me to understand either, that's the point probably_
Roughly 'What do you folks want to know?  I am Biggin Toth, and I'll tell you the truth'


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 28, 2004)

{occ Sorry trying to be funny I guess   /occ)

<translated from Orish> "*Ack, whats do' you wants to know? I'm Biggin' Tooth, and I will tell' you the true yes Sir Boss"*"


----------



## Someone (Dec 28, 2004)

Norbac shows what pass for a (yellow) grin as he translates what the orc said. "Now you tell us who rules in the tower with the banner of the fist, and where your horde is going." says when he turns to the orc.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 28, 2004)

*the Gnarley Forest, mid-day*

The Orc nods his head stupidly <translated from Orcish> “*You’s bet Boss’man. The War’ Boss Bal’thorg Manslayer him be big leader, with da one-eyed Shaman Rag’noss Bonecarrier. In ones week wes suppose to start marching and meets up with more War Bands from south, and then wes attack the shinny manling tower outs on the plains. Wes all hate that tower, it to bright and shinny and wes going to burn it down we is. The Wizard in that tower is Malice Ironfist, and that be his flag. Him promise us lots of loot and manflesh, and say he bring down the light at the shinny tower and crack wall fer us. Then there is the new leaders come… another wizard type, him called Frostfell. Him and priest type come to bring more War Bands and say him also help crack wall and kill lots of manlings.*”


----------



## Someone (Dec 29, 2004)

Norbac translates as well as he can. "Frostfell, hm? That the guy we were looking for, Verrick. And there a lot of important bastards here also. But all of this for a tower? What tower he speaking of? I don´t know this region."


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 29, 2004)

(occ I know it has been a couple of weeks but at the begining of this adventure you were sent to the *Bright Tower* so named because it glows with a bright shinning light (and you all saw it miles before you ever arrived). You stopped there for one night and meet the commander, etc  /occ)


----------



## Scotley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

"I think you are right, Frostfell sounds like our guy. We need to warn the tower. I think this is bigger than our little band. Press him for some details. Has he been inside the tower?"


----------



## Someone (Dec 29, 2004)

(ooc: Oops)

"Yes, we now have to hurry." says Norbac, who turns to the prisoner. (orcish)"Have you in the tower? And do the bosses plan to make to the tower directly, or you going to attack other towns and farms in the way?"(/orcish)

He also translates the the questions other arty members suggest and then quickly finishes the orc. 

"Agh. Now let´s run to the village. We need to warn everyone and our horses."


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 29, 2004)

*Braggi Grundersson (Dwarf Fighter)*

Braggi quickly breaks camp and grabs up his gear.  "We need to move quickly to warn Bright Tower and the outlining communities if possible.  If there is nothing more for us to gain here, lets be off."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 29, 2004)

*Garynn: Gnome Druid 4/Bard 2*

Garynn has been busy trying to unmat Ranger's coat. 
He has only been half listening to the conversation as he does not speak Orcish. As soon as someone mentions the attack plan of the orcs in a language he understands he will dash off into the woods and start speaking in Druidic. 

[druidic]For those who can hear me you must leave this area. take what you can and leave the rest. the Orcs and Humans are coming to war! The Orcs are massing to assault the shining tower.[/druidic]

Garynn hopes that some faeries or treants in the range of his voice will carry the word to others. (knowing how gossipy the Fae are he reasons the word may get to the tower before they do.)


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 30, 2004)

*the Gnarley Forest, mid-day*

When Norbac translates Verrick’s question the Orc nods <translated from Orcish> “*You’s bet, I’sa been into da tower twice, to take food for when the Big’Bosses is havin’ a meeting or some-such. Them trolls always tried to grab me, but me’s pretty fast. Only been on first floor though, is big feasting hall. Heard tell that da Wizard have dungeon under tower when he take all da peoples he don’t like to tortures them, or turns them into monster like his dumb bodyguard Big Ironhands. But then, him better den Shaman Bonecollector’s bodyguard… him everyone scared of and smell like long dead flesh*”

Thinking a bit he says “*We’s not suppose to raid any other places along da way. The Big’Bosses is’sa worried that we might not go fast enough or maybe manlings get warning and know we’sa coming. Big secret, funny joke on them huh?*” he smiles

He then adds “*The Big’Bosses also have been pow-wow at night, lots of drumming and then they comes out and tell use all about all the manflesh and loots that we’sa gona get. War’Boss Manslayer usually speak, but sometimes Wizard Ironfist and Shaman Bonecollector also give big talk. Da Wizard Frostfell not speak much, but no one care. Him funny looking anyway.*”


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 30, 2004)

*Philo  -  Human Paladin*

OOC: How far are we from Bright Tower now?


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 30, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> OOC: How far are we from Bright Tower now?




(occ You are about two and a half days from Three Oaks (walking), and if you rode horses from there 3-4 days depending on how hard you would want to ride the horses. You figure if the Orcs are marching it would take them 8-10 days to get there, depending on if they force march or not.../occ)


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 30, 2004)

*Braggi Grundersson (Dwarf Fighter)*

"We had better hurry.  We can pick up horses at Three Oaks and warn my brother and the others about the orcs coming thier way, then on to Bight Tower."


----------



## Someone (Dec 30, 2004)

Norbac agrees with the idea of hurrying. He turns his attention to the prisoner and tights the grip on his spear, telling himself that it could be very dangerous to leave him alive, even tied up. The orcs could change their plans or go for them. He silently reflects for a couple seconds, touching an amulet.

[OOC: What does the phylactery of faithfulness say?]


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 31, 2004)

(occ the Orc is a murder and killer and wouild not hesitant to kill again. If you took him to a city, he would be hung for sure. So long as you are not trying to make it last a long time...
NOTE that it will be a week or so before the Orc-army even leaves, so it will be 15-17 days from now before then will hit Bright Tower /occ)


----------



## Someone (Dec 31, 2004)

Norbac quickly puts an end to the orc´s life. "We losing time now. The orcs may slow, but there many of them. The people at the tower need time to gather reinforcements"

"With some luck, this can come for good. Maybe many orcs, goblins and giants can destroyed in the battle."


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 31, 2004)

*The Gnarley Forest, mid-day and on*

After Norbac takes care of the Orc, the party breaks camp and heads back towards *Tree Oaks*. Moving as quickly as they can they make pretty good time, and arrive at the village at night 52 hours later. As the last time they were here, the gate is closed at nightfall, but they gatekeeper allows them in "*Oi, wat news from the Blight*?" One ask, who had been in the tavern a over a week ago when the party was here last...


----------



## Someone (Dec 31, 2004)

"Bad news, that sure" says Norbac. "Many orcs, and goblins and giants, the whole lot, plus some priests and mages -all preparing to crush Bright Tower. Good part, we know it, and they plan on going there directly. If an army big enough gathers, we could bring peace for this region´s people for a while."

Edit: Prepared spells return to normal (only that Remove Fear replaces Bless)


----------



## Scotley (Dec 31, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick nods politely to the guard then after they pass the gate turns to his companions. "Well my friends, I think we should partake of the hospitality here for the night, meet with the mayor here and then make all haste for the Bright Tower."


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 1, 2005)

*Three Oaks, The Brick and Briar Inn, night*

The guard nods and says "*Aye, ye find em at the The Brick and Briar Inn havin' 'is supper.*" 

Heading there, they find their horses still in the stables and within the The Brick and Briar Inn, Innkeeper Grundersson greets his brother. They find Mayor Khilt Golless there with some different woodsmen eating their supper. Wess the woodsman who lead you into the woodlands less then a week ago is at the table also and they greet the party, happy to seem them still alive. Grundersson orders a table to be pulled over and directs them to sit. The young, rather attractive barmaid Keera appears with drink and food for the party, sparing Norbac a shy smile.

Mayor Golless asks them "*What news do ye bring?*"


----------



## Scotley (Jan 3, 2005)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick note Keera's interest in Norbac with a grin. He takes a mug and strides over to the mayor. "I have to tell you that your little community is on the edge of a malestrom." He takes a deep drink and continues. "Part of the problem was an ancent evil undead, someone called it a swordwraith, which hopefully will trouble you no more. A large force of evil is gathering at a tower under the banner of a Wizard named Malice Ironfist. We captured an Orc and questioned him. He told us the plan is to raid the Bright Tower and bring it down with magic. There is another wizard called, Frostfell, that we believe to be the Ogre Magi we are after as well as a shaman called Rag'noss Bonecollector and a war leader known as Bal’thorg Manslayer. They have a sizeable force of goblins, orcs, giants, and others." Verrick pauses for another drink. "The orc we questioned said they were under orders not to do any raiding on the way to the Bright Tower, so as to maintain surprise. We think they will attack in a little over a week. Our intention is to give the Tower as much warning as possible so they can ready and gather reinforcements. After that we might try to worry their scouts and outriders as they make their way to the tower. Perhaps with a little luck we can diminish the force a bit before they reach the tower." He drains the mug and asks, "do any of those names mean anything to you?"


----------



## Someone (Jan 3, 2005)

Norbac swells like a toad when the barmaid is around, and adds his own comments to Verrick´s:



> "Part of the problem was an ancent evil undead, someone called it a swordwraith, which hopefully will trouble you no more."




"Yeah, we kicked his incorporeal ass!"



> "We captured an Orc and questioned him"




"That my idea! And we even didn´t have to whack him in the head."



> "Our intention is to give the Tower as much warning as possible so they can ready and gather reinforcements"




"If people around here have some spine we going to give them a good battle. Can´t you think on something faster to warn the tower than a galloping horse? So they have more time to gather soldiers. The more, the merrier."


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 3, 2005)

*Braggi Grundersson*

Trying very unsuccessfully to hide his laughter and Norbac's antics Baggi takes some time to talk to his brother.  After which he joins the group at the Mayor's table

"I was thinking.  After we warn Bright Tower of the impending siege, we may want to work our way back around the approaching army and pay a visit to that wizards tower.  This gathering of orcs and giants and other such creatures is very organized and I am thinking extends farther than we know.  I would bet some answers can be found there.  With most of the army distracted with Bright Tower, the wizards home will be lightly guarded.  Just an idea, and far be it for me to suggest that we miss the orc thrashing party at Bright Tower, but a suggestion none the less."


----------



## Scotley (Jan 3, 2005)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Making sure the barmaid is within earshot, "Indeed, Norbac you where bold and brilliant out there and the way you got all the information out of the prisioner was most impressive."  With a grin he turns to Braggi, "You could be right, gettting back to the tower while the army is away might be a good strategy. I would certainly like to have a look around in there."  He glances at the food, "I'm starving, this looks quite good."


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 4, 2005)

More food and drink arrives and Keera blushes here and there when she is around Norbac... and the innkeeper gives Norbac some hard stares.

Mayor Golless shakes his head “*Not good news at all. Well we an’t much of a city here, only hundred souls counting noncombatants, the old and kids. The best wizard we have in these here part an’t much more then a dabbler. But we do have carrier pigeons, to the Rangers base to the south of here. They maybe able to contact the Bright Tower faster and mayhaps can send help themselves. I don’t really have the people to spare, but we will call in call woodcutters and herbalist and keep them here for a few days at least.*”

“*As for the names, they don’t mean nothing to me, except maybe for Ironfist… weren’t there that loner lived out on the north glen by a that name? I don’t remember his a first name, and I an’t heard nothing from him for 10 some years now…*”

One of the woodsman nods his head, and drawing his pipe out of his mouth he says “*Aye, lived up on the Weed Rocks, ‘bout two days march I reckon. An’t hear hide ner hair of him for a good number of years. Was always a queer sort, never talking much to strangers and only come’ a town every moon or so fer supplies. I think his home still be up there. A pretty nice log-cabin iffin’ I remember. But the Weed Rocks is a queer place and the trees there an’t no good fer lumber and the herbalist get better pickings to the south.*” 

There is then much discussion among the different warriors and woodsmen at the table about what kind of defense they can put up, incase the Orcish army turns this way.

Keera then stops by with some extra mead for Norbac and asks in a rather shy voice “*Sos, you be a on yer way tomorrow I suppose? I sure would love to hear some of the stories that ye must have of yer travels. All I have ever know is this town and the tavern when Uncle Grundersson took me in when I but a babe left at the gates I heard…*”


----------



## Blue_Genie (Jan 4, 2005)

*Nadaria bet Meslahan, Bakluna Mnk/Clr*

Nadaria seems to waken from a trance she has been in for the past few days, clearing the cobwebs from her mind.  "Perhaps it might be wise to see what there is to be seen at Weed Rocks?  It might give us more clues as to exactly who we are facing here?  That is, if we think that the Bright tower can be warned in time."


----------



## Someone (Jan 4, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Keera then stops by with some extra mead for Norbac and asks in a rather shy voice “*Sos, you be a on yer way tomorrow I suppose? I sure would love to hear some of the stories that ye must have of yer travels. All I have ever know is this town and the tavern when Uncle Grundersson took me in when I but a babe left at the gates I heard…*”




"Yes, I´ll have to leave tomorrow again. Any tales about bravery would sound false if I skip the fight against the wizard´s army, the blood of many claim before Trithereon, asking for vengeance and protection for those they loved in life. I can´t ignore them - or you. There a great danger, and I have what I can, I don´t trust the soldiers at Bright Tower to protect this place."

"You´ll see. Trithereon will help me to return safe and victorious."


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 4, 2005)

*Three Oak, The Brick and Briar Inn, night*



			
				Someone said:
			
		

> "Yes, I´ll have to leave tomorrow again. Any tales about bravery would sound false if I skip the fight against the wizard´s army, the blood of many claim before Trithereon, asking for vengeance and protection for those they loved in life. I can´t ignore them - or you. There a great danger, and I have what I can, I don´t trust the soldiers at Bright Tower to protect this place."
> 
> "You´ll see. Trithereon will help me to return safe and victorious."




Keenra smiles sweetly at the half-orc priest and says "*I know not of this Trithereon, he must be a powerful and goodly god if ye follow him. I... I do hope that you live... and that maybe one day... ye come this way again*" 

About then the Innkeeper growls "*Lass we have some other patrons.*" but Norbac can tell the growl is more of appearance then anything else. Giggling she is off and the dwarf looks at Norbac for a few extra seconds and then goes back to talking with the Mayor and others about their plans for defense etc. 

Later he seems to appear next to Norbac at of no where when no one else is really within earshot and says "*Lad... ah ...I will ask ye to treat the lass with only the most respect. She don't get to see to many of her... kin... in these parts, and I be the only family she has ever had. I would not be... happy to see her hurt by a passing adventurer who charms her one night and then never returned iffin' ye take my meaning...*"


----------



## Someone (Jan 4, 2005)

Norbac points at his face: "So you think I a playboy?" says with a grin. "Yes I´m of the wandering type, but I don´t find women that can look at me without retching, so what you saying goes both ways. Don´t worry, I say you."

"And by the gods, let her be free. I bet she not made of glass, and taking your own decisions is good for the soul."


----------



## Scotley (Jan 4, 2005)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

"I agree with Nadaria that a side trip to Weed Rocks might be in order. Does it lay in the direction of the Bright Tower or away from it?" Verrick continues to eat heartily and watch the interaction between Norbac and the barmaid with interest.


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 4, 2005)

*Braggi Grundersson (Dwarf Fighter)*

"Well, if we can guarantee that word will get to Bright Tower in time, I say we make for Weed Rocks and then back to the wizard's tower."


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 5, 2005)

*Three Oaks, The Brick and Briar Inn, night*

Grundersson raises his hands nods his head “*Ye lad, she is free... just a… uncles concern is all. Treat her well and she will do right by ya is all I will add*”

The woodsman who spoke of the *Weed Rock* shakes his head “*Nay, the cabin be to the north, while the road to the tower will takes ya southeast. So it’a be four days outs of yer way to sidetrack up there*”

(occ it is still 4 days before the Orcs are going to _start_ marching towards Bright Tower, but then you would only get there (to the Bright Tower) six or seven days before the Orcs would /occ)

Mayor Golless shrugs his shoulder “*I can guarantee nothing I afraid. I can try, and send most of the pigeons, to improve our chances that one gets through, but occasionally all of the ones we send don’t make. I can say that the chances are good that a message will get to the Rangers and that the Druids that they are allied with can get a message to the Tower before ye would but not by much.*”


----------



## Someone (Jan 5, 2005)

After clarifying things with Grunderson, Norbac comes back to reality. "The most important thing to make sure news arrive at the tower and they believe them - I don´t think they´ll mobilize an army for just a bird with a note. First we have to find the rangers. Then we pay a visit to the wizards tower, we can find something useful there. And finally we go to Bright tower."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 5, 2005)

*OOC:*


 does Garynn have any idea where to find the rangers?







The druid has been quiet allowing the others to speak. He is very concerned about the wake of devistation that this war will bring with it. He takes out his pipes and plays a tune full of hope and longing for peace.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 5, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> does Garynn have any idea where to find the rangers?




(occ Yes they are about 4 or 5 days to the south of here (a day by flight), deeper in the forest to south and a bit towards the east)


----------



## Scotley (Jan 5, 2005)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick looks lost in thought for a while and finally after another drink says unaccustomed solemnity to the others, "Well, I have a feeling there is something we need to see at the Wizard's cabin, but I think the situation is much to serious to split our company. I will agree to the action dictated by the majority. I see our choices as follows, first we could investigate Weed Rocks and hope the birds carry the alert, second, we could make for the Rangers and then return and decide which course is best from there, third we could make all speed for the Bright Tower and join the defense there, or fourth we can again count on the birds and stay here to snipe at the enemy with the intent to damage them on their march and thus weaken the force that ultimately attacks the tower. Finally, I suppose we could just sit here in drink and dalliance and let the Bright Tower take care of itself. Which path do we take?" He puts down his mug and looks at his companions expectantly.


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 5, 2005)

*Braggi Grundersson (Dwarf Fighter)*

" I believe we can make the trip to Weed Rocks and still easily beat the orcs to Bright Tower.  If anyone from down can get word to the Rangers it will be another chance at warning Bright Tower.  Between ourselves the pidgeons and the Rangers, Bright Tower sould have plenty of advanced notice to prepare for the comming battle."

"And we can still get our fair share of orc bashing in."

Braggi's grin is huge by the time he stops talking.


----------



## Someone (Jan 5, 2005)

Norbac scratches the back of his neck. "I don´t like the idea of taking the risk of not warning the rangers -they could then warn the tower if the pigeons fail-. And after all, the wizard´s place will still there four days later."


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 9, 2005)

*bump*

(occ just want to check to see which way you all want to go /occ)


----------



## Someone (Jan 10, 2005)

(Everyone agreeing would take a lot of time. I´m happy with going with the majority, I think that means visiting the wizard´s house now)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 10, 2005)

*OOC:*


 Wizard's House


----------



## Scotley (Jan 10, 2005)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

OOC: I vote for the Wizard's house too. By my count that gives us 4. Majority Rules!


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 10, 2005)

*Braggi Gundersson (Dwarf Fighter)*

(ooc) Send pidgeons to Bright Tower, send woodsmen to Rangers, We go to Wizard's House (/ooc)


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 11, 2005)

*Three Oaks, The Brick and Briar Inn, night*

Having settled on a plan, the carrier pigeons will be sent to the Rangers in the south, while the party makes for the Wizards old home. The Mayor wishes you good luck and heads to his keep to arrange for the pigeons to be sent at first light with the messages, and also to start preparing for the villages defense... just in case.

As the night is winding down, and most of the party and other patrons head off to their beds, Keera sits with Norbac late into the night, down in the dinning hall. She talks about the stories that she has read, and heard from passing travelers, and listens to all the stories that Norbac has and will tell. Finally she excuses herself to get a few hours of sleep before her duties in the morning.

At first light, the party get a last hot breakfast again and bid goodbye to the town of *Three Oaks*. Keera wishes Norbac luck again and hands him as small folded cloth of white wool, before disappearing back into the kitchen and out of sight. When unfolded it is a small simple stitched cloth of yellow thread with the symbol of _Trithereon_… she must have stitched it up last eve after you feel asleep; she did not get much sleep at all.  

Heading out, the party spends the next two days moving towards the north, following the simple map provided by the old woodsman last night. Searching for party of the third day, Garynn finally finds the cabin, in which the party has gathered in front of now. It is still fairly intack, but heavy overgrown with bushes and thick weeds. It would have been two stories tall, about 80 feet long and 60 feet wide, and the only entrance visible is a thick black oak door that is closed.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 11, 2005)

*Garynn: Gnome Druid 4/Bard 2*

Making his way through the brush in an almost supernatural way Garynn examins the door and then knocks.

Greetings!  He says in Common and again in Druidic, is anyone here?

Bramble will keep an eye on Ranger making sure the wolfhound keeps out of trouble.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 11, 2005)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick stands a little back from the cabin so he can see any upper windows or activity on the roof. He does not draw weapons yet, thought his hands itch for the feel of a drawn bow.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 11, 2005)

*the Gnarley Forest, late-afternoon*

Garynn's knock sounds dull and hallow against the thick wooden door, but he can hear nothing on the other side of the door when he listens. It is very quite as is the area they are in.

Both Bramble and Ranger growl at the door, and seem nervous about something


----------



## Someone (Jan 11, 2005)

The last days Norbac has been quieter than before... 

After Garyn knowks the door without effect, he speaks: "Ugh. Nobody at home, not surprising." He looks for another way to enter, like a window at ground level.


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 11, 2005)

*Braggi Grundersson (Dwarf Fighter)*



> Both Bramble and Ranger growl at the door, and seem nervous about something




"Hmm..your pets are getting restless.  Something just isn't sitting right."

Braggi un-slings his shield and readies his Dwarven Waraxe.

(ooc) Start making Spot and Listen Rolls (/ooc)  


Spot = 5
Listen = 1

Just call me Capitan Oblivious!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 11, 2005)

*Garynn: Gnome Druid 4/Bard 2*

You all stay here. Bramble and I can move through this growth unhindered. I'mm search for another way in and thier own hedges will be my cover. Garynn says and starts moving left around the building looking for another entrance. If he finds one he will leave the door unopen and come back around to lat the others know where it is.

Ranger is told to guard the priestess.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 12, 2005)

*the Gnarley Forest, late-afternoon*

From the side of the building where the party stands there are no visible windows, and the brush and thickets around the house have grown up around the rest of the house. 

Garynne makes his way around and does see that around the back there is balcony on the upper floor with some boarded up windows on the second floor. No windows, boarded up or otherwise, are found on the first floor that he can see. He does find what looks like a root celler on the south side of the house, but the large heavy, thick door looks to be held fast, and warped with age. The doors are very large, at least 15 feet wide, maybe 20 feet long!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 12, 2005)

*Garynn: Gnome Druid 4/Bard 2*

Garynn reports back with the information. Do you want to try for the balcony or the celler?


----------



## Someone (Jan 12, 2005)

"Balcony" says Norbac. "Anyone have a rope? I no good at climbing"

It´s all clear, but Norbac´s intuition tells him there´s danger around, and casts a protective charm on Verrick´s clothes.

[Magic Vestment, +1 AC for 6 hours]


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 12, 2005)

*Braggi Grundersson (Dwarf Fighter)*

"I have a rope," Braggi says while rummaging around in his backpack for it.  "I can climb up and tie the rope off."

(ooc) Is it possible to climb up to the balcony without the assistance of a rope? (/ooc)


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 13, 2005)

(occ the logs are fairly close together so it would be possible to climb without a rope... assume an 'Uneven surface with some narrow handholds and footholds /occ)


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 13, 2005)

*Braggi Grundersson (Dwarf Fighter)*

"Well if everyone agrees I will climb up to the balcony and drop a rope down for the rest of you."


----------



## Someone (Jan 13, 2005)

Norbac waits below the balcony while Braggi climbs (or tries to climb).


----------



## Scotley (Jan 13, 2005)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick continues to be watchful and waits for his turn on the rope.


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 13, 2005)

*Braggi Grundersson (Dwarf Fighter)*

(ooc) Climb Roll 12+8=20 

If I make it, I will tie one end the the rope to the balcony and wrap it around my back, then brace myself with the rope to assist the others up.(/ooc)


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 14, 2005)

*the Gnarely Forest, late-afternoon*

Braggi, struggling a bit and cursing some, makes it to the 2nd floor balcony. From there he lowers a rope and helps raise the oarty (except the two animals, Garynn might be able carry Brambles up though). Once the group has gathers on the balcony, they see that there is a great deal of plant-life has grown up and taken over, some much so that there is little room to move about. There is a door, but it is barely visible, chocked behind thick vines, ivory and other planets. There might be windows as well but they are completely concealed behind this growth. 

A large rushed stand is set up in the middle of the balcony, with an old broken telescope set up on it. An iron chair, rushed and buried under a great dael of planets, is set next to it.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 14, 2005)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Seized by curiosity, Verrick sights down the broken telescope to see what it might have been pointed at when lasted used.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 14, 2005)

*the Gnarely Forest, late-afternoon*

The scope is basically pointed straight down now, smashed and broken.


----------



## Someone (Jan 14, 2005)

"There must be a door behind these plants." grunts Norbac, looking for a tool to cut them, and then looks down to Braggi.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 14, 2005)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

"I think we must tell friend wizard that it is time to dismiss his gardener." He draws his sword with a flurish and as the flames ignite asks Norbac, "Perhaps a bit of burning and slicing is in order?"


----------



## Scotley (Jan 14, 2005)

OOC: When is that new server going to be in place? The boards are moving so slow I find myself clicking post over.


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 14, 2005)

*Braggi Grundersson*

Braggi moves to the side to give Verrick some room.  If he has problems Braggi will help out with his axe.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 15, 2005)

*the Gnarely Forest, late-afternoon*

Verrick steps forward with his blade of fire, adn cuts through the ivory and vines that are chocking around the door and the rest of the balcony. After 10 or 15 minutes of cutting, her clears enough that he can easily see the door and one large boarded up window. The door is very similar to the front door, black oak, and heavy looking. If Verrick wishes to start trying to cutting through he can, but he thinking that it would take a LONG time to cut through the door with a rapier... even with the flames to help (most likey the door might well have been treaded against fire)


----------



## Someone (Jan 15, 2005)

(OOC: Braggi already offered to help, and IIRC, he has an adamantine axe. He should be able to cut down the door in seconds)


----------



## Scotley (Jan 15, 2005)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

"Well, there is the door, but I don't think I can get through it with this," he says with a gesture of the sword. "Given a little time I can try a 'knock' spell, unless someone else wants to have go at it," he adds looking at Baggi and his axe.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 15, 2005)

Braggi steps up, hefts his axe and chops into the door, and suddenly there is a spray of greenish acid covers him as he tries to get out of the way!

Glyph of Warding (condition unknown), off chance the Verrick spots it rolling 6+8=14 not. No searching so, Braggi reflex save natural 1! Damage is 25 points of damage

Staggering back, burned badly from the acid, Braggi is fine otherwise... but not to happy. After a second he growls and goes back to attacking the door and within less then a minute he has chopped it down.

Inside is completely dark, the only light coming from the open doorframe allows the party to see a wooden balcony, with a rickety handrail. Spider webs and dust is the other features that can be seen.  

Actions? Healing??


----------



## Someone (Jan 15, 2005)

Norbac pulls out his healing stick and tends Braggi´s wounds. "Whoa, we have to be careful, then. We forget too soon this the house of a wizard, and we don´t know how powerful he." Norbac invokes Trithereon´s strenght and protection before they continue.

[Spent 5 charges of the wand, totally healing Braggi (17 charges left). Cast Bull´s Strenght (Philo), Shield of Faith and the protection domain´s ability on himself (+3 AC and +6 to the first saving throw)]

Norbac then holds his spear and goes down the stairs.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 15, 2005)

(occ Just want to know the marching order. The Balcony and stairs are about 10 feet wide. There is also two closed doors on the upper floor (both opposite direction of the stairwell) and looking down from the balcony lookes like a large living room like area... also Norbac and Braggi can see in the dark... but others can't light source? /occ)


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 17, 2005)

"Thanks Norbac."

Braggi steps through the doorway and peers into the glow of the boarded up house.

(ooc) Guess I will go first.  (/ooc)


----------



## Scotley (Jan 17, 2005)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

"I suspect I'll be of more use in the second rank,"  making an after you guesture and steping aside. He raises his rapier and once more calls forth its flames providing illumination on the stairs.


----------



## Someone (Jan 17, 2005)

Norbac goes in the front, too, with the spear ready. "Look first those doors" says. 

[Go first for the door, uh, left of where we are.]


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 18, 2005)

*Abandoned Wizard's Home, Gnarley Forest, late-afternoon*

The dwarf and halforc go to the doors and notices that they are both fairly large - about seven and a half feet tall and almost four feet wide - opening the one of the left, it leads in a large master bedroom. The room is trashed, the bed and dresser and desk all smashed to fairly small pieces. Thick spider webs chock the corners, and there is a small, normal size door in the back of the room...


----------



## Scotley (Jan 18, 2005)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

"Very strange, the place seems all locked up, but this suggested that someone got in."  Verrick glances around looking for blood stains or some sign that a wizard defended himself in here--scortch marks or other telltail signs of magic use. 

OOC: Should I make a search or spellcraft check?


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 18, 2005)

*Abandoned Wizard's Home, Gnarley Forest, late-afternoon*

Search by Verrick 17+8=25

Verrick squeezes by the two in front and does a quick search of the room. After about a minute, he finds a few burnt pieces of paper and parchement, written in some kind of code... if he wanted to spend some time he might be able to decipher them but it would take some time (at least an hour or so). The back door leads into a small closet, but it is empty except for spider webs... he also sees a couple of fat large spiders scurry away. They were both almost as big as his hand and ugly looking buggers


----------



## Scotley (Jan 18, 2005)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick grimaces slightly at the sight of the spiders in the closet, "did you see the size of those webs, I think the maid as well as the gardener has been remiss her duties."  He puts the bits of paper and parchment into a pouch for later study careful not to damage them further. He moves back to his place in the ranks, but watching nervously for further webs.


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 18, 2005)

*Braggi Grundersson*

Letting the more observant members of the group check the individual rooms Braggi watches for any other signs of danger.

(ooc) If there is any stonework I will investigate it, if not I will just run overwatch for the group (/ooc)


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 19, 2005)

*Abandoned Wizard's Home, Gnarley Forest, late-afternoon*

Past the second door, the dark room is as big as the first one, and looks like  it might once have been a library or study... yet it also looks like someone set of a fireball within the room. The book and scroll cases are smashed and burned, the books mostly destroyed, what might once have been a chair and desk are blackened and broken... there are a few pieces of paper here and there. Spiderwebs also are thick in the corners of this room, for the fire must have been years and years ago.

As Verrick pushes past to again look around, the whole group jumps as there is a loud CRACK-SLAM shakes the whole house. It felt like something heavy slammed into the floor below the first floor... for the root-cellar? After the crash, the house returns to silences.


----------



## Someone (Jan 19, 2005)

"What that?" says Norbac aloud. "There something in this house really big" continues as he goes out of the room and moves downstairs.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 19, 2005)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick curses softly under his breath as he surveys the burned room. He sighs and resumes his place following Norbac down the stairs. His mind briefly on what magical secrets might once have been in this room and what might remain if he only had more time to look around. He raises his sword high to illuminate the stairs and tries to focus on the possible threat at hand.


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 19, 2005)

*Braggi Grundersson (Dwarf Fighter)*



			
				Norbac said:
			
		

> "What that?" says Norbac aloud. "There something in this house really big" continues as he goes out of the room and moves downstairs.




"Well, this was a large wizard, so I guess everything around here is going to be big,"  mutters Braggi as he follows Norbac downstairs.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 21, 2005)

*the Gnarely Forest, late-afternoon*

The party slowly starts down the stairwell and comes into a large living like area. Smash and destroyed furniture litters the area. There are two hallways and two large doorways visible. Looking through them, the party sees that the first hallway leads into what might once had been another study, also destroyed. The other hallway leads to two closed doors. The first doorway leads into a kitchen like room, fifthly and somewhat trashed as the rest of the building, there is one closed door visible there… larger then any of the other doors you have seen so far! The other doorway leads into somekind of storage room, which is piled high with trash and destroyed items. Spider webs are especially thick in that room…

Checking the closed doors quickly, the one in the kitchen leads into a wide dark stairwell down into the earth. A powerful stench assaults the group as they look down - moldy earth and rotting flesh overpower any other smells that might be mixed it.   

The stairwell is wide enough for two people to walk without problems and the ceiling is at least 10ft high. It curves to the left about 15 ft down so that they cannot see the bottom


----------



## Scotley (Jan 24, 2005)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

"I'm guessing that whatever made that noise is in the basement." He takes out a sunrod, lights it then puts away his sword and uses with a brief incantation uses "Mage Hand" it carry it down and around the corner at the bottom of the stairs as he readies his bow. "Shall we see what sort of pet lurks in the wizard's basement?"


----------



## Someone (Jan 24, 2005)

"A look, yes. I don´t want to kill things we don´t have to." says Norbac. "Or they can escape and do mayhem."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 24, 2005)

*Garynn: Gnome Druid 4/Bard 2*

Ey Killing should alys be a last resort. Garynn says checking to see Bramble is OK in the building.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 25, 2005)

*old wizards home, the Gnarely Forest, late-afternoon*

Brambles growls deep in his throat and does not look like he wants to go down the stairs at all!

With Braggi and Norbac in the leads the party down the stairs and around the bend in the stairwell. Beyond they can make out what looks a large lab of some kind... old tables with beakers, jars, jugs, etc on them, choked by spider webs. There are also two large tables, at least 10ft long, and 5ft wide with a number of heavy thick straps and 'arm & leg' irons. Much of the room is cloaked in darkness and a couple of wide hallways leading north and south. There are also what looks like two very large iron cages hanging from the ceiling. A heavy wide stairwell on the western wall leads up to a large door; it must be the root-cellar door that Garynn's saw earlier.

As the party slowly makes their way out into the lab a strange moaning can be hear… at first no one can tell where it is coming from, and the a large hulking freakish like humanoid that must be around 8 feet tall. His arms and legs look like they were stitched or sewn on, and it right arm is HUGE… it must have been for a hill giant!

(it looks something like the creature in the front of the two, but its Right Arm is almost as big as the creatures in the back…
HERE)


----------



## Scotley (Jan 25, 2005)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick keeps an arrow nocked, but does not fire until he sees what this creature might do.


----------



## Someone (Jan 25, 2005)

Norbac grunts in disgust. "This horrible" says. He readies to strike, too, unsure of what the creature could do or if it´s mad because of what the wizard did with him.

[Ready an action to strike if the thing attacks]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 25, 2005)

*Garynn: Gnome Druid 4/Bard 2*

Garynn gasps. Lady of the woodlands what are those?

He will cast barkskin on himself and Bramble.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 26, 2005)

*old wizards home, the Gnarely Forest, late-afternoon*

The creature growls loudly and slams it's huge arm into one of the tables shattering it! (occ you figure around 25+ damage at the very least /occ) and steps forward, raising its huge arms and readying to slam it into Braggi or Norbac

(occ The creatures arm is considered a Reach wewapon, Initiative actions? Or Sense Motives if anyone wants to be defensive this round but no attack then. I will roll its initiative in a bit /occ)


----------



## Scotley (Jan 26, 2005)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick eyes the great creature of sewn together flesh with suspecian. Something about its bluster gives him pause. _What could it be thinking?_

OOC: Sense motive (16)+5=21


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 26, 2005)

(occ Verrick can tell that the beast is just being threatening...it seems to want to be attacked...he also notices that Braggi is about to rush forward to attack it /occ)


----------



## Scotley (Jan 26, 2005)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick shouts a note of urgency in his voice. "Hold, something is wrong here. That thing is trying to bait us. It wants to be attacked. Don't move forward." He quickly begins to look around thinking rapidly, _Could there be a trap in front of them? Perhaps the creature is held by some magic and if we cross some unseen line it will be free?_


----------



## Someone (Jan 26, 2005)

"Makes sense" says Norbac. "It must trapped here by some magic" To confirm that, Norbac casts a spell.

[Detect Magic]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 26, 2005)

*Garynn: Gnome Druid 4/Bard 2*

Hold a moment. May be that neither o' ye is right. It may know wht has happened to it an wants to die. Let me try sometin' Garynn says and starts to sing an old time lullaby

_Casts Lullaby on the defensive if needed. If this is truely a gollum it will have no effect but if this is a poor medical mistake it should help to make it sleepy. _


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 27, 2005)

*old wizards home, the Gnarely Forest, late-afternoon*

As Braggi hesitates from attacking the monster steps back and smashes its fist into the other table, shattering that one also and then roaring in rage.

Norbac sense magic over and around the creature, but he can't tell what type, even after a few minutes. In another corner of the room he senses another patch of magic about 20 feet away. Glance that way, in the corner of room, there are four or five books, and a pile of papers and scrolls.

Garynn starts his song, and the monster seems to calm down a bit to listen to it, but it does not appear to make it sleepy.

After another moment it looks at the ceiling and almost goans "*aaaaa....kkiiillllll.....aaaaaa*" and looks at the party, but does not  move.


----------



## Someone (Jan 27, 2005)

While hesitating, fury grows in Norbac. "I don´t know if it wants to kill us, or wants us to kill him, but remind me to do something specially nasty to that wizard when we find him"

"Garynn, continue playing. Seems it calms it down"


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 27, 2005)

*old wizards home, the Gnarely Forest, late-afternoon*

The creature stares at the party for a moment or two longer, moans out loud and then turns and walks down one of the hallway...


----------



## Scotley (Jan 27, 2005)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick eases the tension on his bow and lowers it with a shake of his head. "Well, I'll be damned if I can explain what that was all about. Ideas anyone?"


----------



## Someone (Jan 27, 2005)

"No" says Norbac. "I don´t want to kill him, even when I think it a menace, but somehow he can´t leave the room. Now it´s away, let´s grab those things and get away from here." says pointing at the books and papers.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 28, 2005)

*old wizards home, the Gnarely Forest, late-afternoon*

Norbac and Verrick rush up and grab the stacked books and pieces of parchment and sheets. Looking down the hallway, they see the creature sitting in a large dark room with its back to them. Moving out of the room and back up to the first floor, they can start looking over the items... this time a bit more cautiously then with the door. The largest book is about two feet long, a foot wide and almost half a foot wide. It must weigh 15lbs, and its cover seems to be thick blackened leather and bound in iron. The covers of two of the other books look to be bond in human skin and reek. The lose parchments and scroll are written in the code Verrick found on some of the pieces upstairs or written in an arcane langue…


----------



## Scotley (Jan 28, 2005)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

"If the rest of you will keep an eye out for friend in the basement",  and looking at the webs he adds, "as well as spiders. I'll see if I can figure out the code or whatever this is," he says holding up and hand full of documents.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 28, 2005)

Garynn's heart goes out to the creature. He will calmly walk onto the room and continue to sing to it. As long as the creature does not act in any way threatening He will inch closer until he is standing next to it. 

ooc: How is Bramble reacting to the creature?


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 2, 2005)

*old wizards home, the Gnarely Forest, late-afternoon*

While the rest move upstairs, Garynn goes and sings some more to the creature. In the room the Gnome sees that the creature as created some kind of shire or something that it is sitting in front of… potted plants growling down here in the dark with wooden carving of animals circle them. The carvings are beautiful and increadably lifelike, and while the plants are almost white, they seem to give off a soft warm sensation that he can not describe… but he is sure that is some kind of druidic magic is at work here. Bramble sniffs around a seems very calm in this room, while he is nervous and agitated in the outer ‘torture’ room that they past to get in here… 

Meanwhile, Verrick spends some time decipher the various books, after carefully checking them for warding. The two books that have covers made of what is probably human skin are manuals on the theories and creation of flesh golems. They both stink and leave his hands feeling unclean. The large black leather bond book (perhaps dragon hide) is warded with a rune of some kind (you can make a spell craft roll and/or if you wish to disable it, Disable Device roll also). 

Most of the loose papers and parchments are from a personal journal, most mad incoherent rambling, but after some time Verrick can piece some things together. First the Wizard’s real name was Randastan Ironhand, and that you believe he is from the Hold of the Sea Princes. He studied on some Wizard, whom he referred to as the Master. The Master was part of a cabal of nine Slaver-Lords that was supposedly destroyed twenty some years ago, when Randastan fled here and built the cabin. He become obsessed with the creation of new life, especially Flesh Golems and the two books bond in human skin are the culmination of 10 years of research. The creature down in the cellar is a failure as it seems that it was not under Randastan’s complete control AND might have more of a soul than he intended. His last creation, what Randastan referred to as _Ironfist_ seems to have been considered a far greater success. No reason is given why the creature is still here. Five years ago, his old Master contacted him again and seems to have sent Randastan over the edge; putting him in contact with whatever dark forces controlled the dark woods to the north where his iron keep now stands. The last parchment of entry that Verrick finds was written around 4 or 5 years ago. 

The last thing that Verrick learns from these entries is that the Slave Lords have been reformed, and that their agents are spreading out into the lands of Greyhawk to reestablish their domain in the area. There are few details on who they are or where they are, and what little there is of that information is at least four years old. (this research, deciphering will take about 3 hours total, what is the rest of the party up to?)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 2, 2005)

*Garynn: Gnome Druid 4/Bard 2*

Garynn walks over to the shrine showing proper reverance. He asks, Are you of the druidic order? I am Garynn Wildsong what is your name?


----------



## Someone (Feb 2, 2005)

Norbac sits with Verrick as he reads (aloud?) the texts, grunting in the most interesting parts. "I knew something not what it seemed with the big guy there" says. "I the first knowing not to judge for what it seen. This wizard must be powerful to create such things, and now is in league with that Vecna thing in the woods, and with _slavers_." The last word comes out of Norbac´s mouth as if spit out. "We have to burn those books, and hurry to the bright tower. First step to counter them is beating the orcs there."


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 2, 2005)

*old wizards home, the Gnarely Forest, late-afternoon*

The creature looks over at Garynn but only moans "*Aaaaannnnggg*". Then it picks up one of the potted plants and his hands glowing causes the limbs to stand a little straighter and look a little brighter (Spellcraft to know he is using *Enlarge*, 1st level druid spell)


----------



## Scotley (Feb 2, 2005)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick will indeed read his findings aloud for any who wish to listen. He goes through all the unwarded stuff before trying to tackle the ward. "Norbac, I agree this is dark news and we should get to the battle as soon as posible. We also need to spread the news of the slavelords, but I don't think we should be so hasty in destorying the foul books. As much as I find them revolting, the creatures that can be made with them, might also be unmade by information in the books. It's been five years since the wizard left here. I don't want to think about how many of those things in the basement he or his 'master' might have made. Can you imagine fighting an army of those? If there is something in here that can help us against them I feel we should try to learn it before destoying the books."  He takes up the last book. "There is some magic on this last one. I suggest you all stay back while I see if I can get past it." He takes up the last book and begins to work on it. 

OOC: Spellcraft check (10)+10=20 and Disable Device (17)+9=26


----------



## Scotley (Feb 14, 2005)

OOC: Bump


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 14, 2005)

*Garynn*

The Gnome sits next to the monster and trys his best to communicate. "We're goin' to a human place called the shining tower. Please come with us. Maybe they can help you. Life is a graet and precious thing. Even if it is thrust upon you. Maybe you are brought back for a far greater purpose than you and I can see right now." Garynn says. 

"No matter the reason and no matter what the end I would be pleased to call you friend. I'm Garynn Wildsong and my friend nuzzeling up to you is Bramble. I don't know if you ave a name or not but may I call you...... GreatOak?" He says in a flash of inspiration.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 15, 2005)

*old wizards home, the Gnarely Forest, late-afternoon*

(occ sorry all, getting SLAMMED at work and my home computer is buggy. Trying to catch up honest  /occ)

Upstairs, Verrick examines the last book, and while he can tell that there is some kind of spell placed onto it, he can't tell what it is. He is also fairly sure that the magic is some kind of trap, but he is not sure which kind or if he would be able to disable it...

Downstairs, the creature moans again "*AHHgggg*" and points at its check, then ways its hands around, then shakes its' head sadly. Pointing at its' chest again it points at the ground "*Annnnnnngggg*" 

(sense motive check to get a better idea what it is trying to communitcate)


----------



## Scotley (Feb 15, 2005)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick puts the book down with a sigh, "I'm sorry friends, I fear the magic of this is beyond me. I am as likely to destroy it as gleen something useful. I'll try again when I have more time and maybe the assistance of someone more knowledgable."  He looks around, "Is there more we do here or is it time to move on?"


----------



## Someone (Feb 15, 2005)

"As soon the short fellow ends talking with the ´guy with a bit of soul´" says Norbac. "But let me try something. Maybe, with Trithereon´s help, I could wash away the magin on the book"

Norbac´s face distorn in a grimace of concentration as he invokes a Dispel Magic spell on the book. [OOC: Rolled a lucky 19, for a total dispel check of 25.]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 15, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> (sense motive check to get a better idea what it is trying to communitcate)



Sense Motive Roll 15+3 (wis) =18


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 16, 2005)

*old wizards home, the Gnarely Forest, late-afternoon*

Upstairs, Norbac chants quitely over the book, and suddenly it unlocks! (the dispel worked, gryph now gone)

Downstairs, Garynn gets the feeling that the creature either will not or _cannot_ leave the building...


----------



## Scotley (Feb 16, 2005)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

"Excellent work my friend, you've done it." Verrick eagerly opens the book.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 16, 2005)

*old wizards home, the Gnarely Forest, late-afternoon*

Inside, Verrick notes that the book contains a number of spells and some journal entries...

(quick look, the included spells are...
all 0-level
all Necromancer spells 1st thur 4th (from PHB plus Comp Arcane)
plus some other except no Enchantment or Illusion, no spell higher then 3rd)

... the journal entries seem to be from about 10 years ago and talk about Slave Trade routes along the Wild Coast and around the Woolly Bay


----------



## Scotley (Feb 16, 2005)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick shares the contents of the book with the others. "It's possible that some of the old places are being reused, so this might be valuable information. Needless to say I am excited about some of the spells." Verrick puts the book in a backpack and rises. "Well gentlemen, I think we have a battle to get to. Shall we see how Garynn is progressing and be on our way?"


----------



## Someone (Feb 16, 2005)

"It only wizard´s notes. I wonder why he left it here." says Norbac. "But yes, we have to move"


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 21, 2005)

*old wizards home, the Gnarely Forest, late-afternoon*

The party gathers up the items and heads downstairs, where the find Garynn trying to communicate with the creature. It is sitting in a large room that has a number of potted plants and even a few small rodents running about with little fear of you (or the creature)


----------



## Someone (Feb 21, 2005)

"Any luck, Garynn?" says Norbac. "Now I´d like to see him free, but I afraid he would not have luck outside. Others could afraid of him, and someone may die."

"Maybe after we solve our current problem we could find a place for him. Do you know of any druids that could care after him?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 21, 2005)

*Garynn*

Garynn stands and shakes his head, "He's a man of peace and I believe he's trapped here. I wish there we're some way to break this hold the place has on him. I feel he's a great asset that we shoud not allow to waste away here. Maybe if we can get him to a healer he can cure him."
Garynn opens his sences and picks out a tincture he has prepared. (casting Druidic Detect Magic) he puts a drop in each eye and the weave of the world opens to him.


----------



## Someone (Feb 22, 2005)

"Don´t forget _we_ almost attacked him" answers Norbac. "That what I thinking on. You only need one to start a fight."


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 24, 2005)

*bump* just want to make sure what you all want to do next


----------



## Someone (Feb 24, 2005)

(My opinion is that we should leave)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 24, 2005)

Garynn is checking for magic. specificly if there is a ward around here keeping him in the area.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 24, 2005)

I would say Detect Magic and a Spellcraft roll


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 25, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Garynn stands and shakes his head, "He's a man of peace and I believe he's trapped here. I wish there we're some way to break this hold the place has on him. I feel he's a great asset that we shoud not allow to waste away here. Maybe if we can get him to a healer he can cure him."
> Garynn opens his sences and picks out a tincture he has prepared. (casting Druidic Detect Magic) he puts a drop in each eye and the weave of the world opens to him.



Spellcraft roll: N/A No spellcraft. I suck.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 25, 2005)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick offers to assist Garynn.

OOC: Spellcraft (8)+10=18

OOC: I'm ready to go whenever Garynn is satisfied. Hey Karl any chance of our getting exp. before the big battle...


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 25, 2005)

experience? what's you talking about? heheh... I will look at my notes when I get home tonight... there is a chance... and some of you are very close...

Looking around, Verrick and Garynn examine the house and the doors, etc. There does seem to be some kind of magic about. They are not sure if it is a ward or not, but it does seem to be something like a curse... and it is tied to the large creature.

There seems to be nothing that they can do about it ... for now.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 3, 2005)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick turns to the Gnome, "I'm sorry my friend there seems to be nothing we can do for this poor creature for now. Maybe there is something in the Necromancer's books that will tell us how to free him, but for now we have a battle to get to."  He looks to the others, "We have spent long enough here, I say we make haste for the bright tower." He gathers his gear and starts for the door.


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 3, 2005)

*Gnarly Forest, afternoon*

Gathering up the items found here, the party prepares to head out, sadly saying their farewells to the creature, but before they leave he gives Garynn a small leaf of holly… a bit odd but welcome none the less. Outside the cabin, the weather has turned a bit for the worse and a light rain is falling. The party still has a week of travel ahead of them to make the *Bright Tower*, but they should still arrive days before the dark army…

(occ just want to make sure where you are heading… direct path and all that)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 3, 2005)

*Garynn*

Garynn gives the monster a hug. "I will treasure this. An' you have my word I'll find a way to help you."

a
As he leaves the building he calls for Ranger. "we're ready. Let's get movin'"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 4, 2005)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Once the party is mounted and ready to go Verrick addresses them. "Well my friends as I see it we have a decision to make. Do we ride directly to the Bright Tower or try and follow the dark army and harry their flanks as they move toward the tower?"  He chuckles, "I guess we could head for greener pastures at leave this mess to the locals, but I for one want another shot at that Ogre Magi."


----------



## Someone (Mar 4, 2005)

"Let´s move quickly there" says Norbac. "We´ll see there what we have to do, and I feel we shouldn´t lose time"


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 4, 2005)

*The Bright Tower, morning*

The party gathers up and heads straight for *Three Oaks* and then rides hard to get to the *Bright Tower*, making it on the morning six days after they left the wizard's cabin. At the tower, the note that it is getting ready to repeal invaders and that a number of farmers and homesteads from the area have also retreated here. Some reinforcements have arrived but not as many as anyone has really hoped, mostly adventures who were resently hired and a few Rangers from the *Gnarley Forest*. 

They party is told that the Commander would be a wishing to speak with them when the arrive...


----------



## Scotley (Mar 4, 2005)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick dismounts and sighs heavily at the news that the commander wants to see them. "If I don't have a bath soon the very smell of me will be enough to repel the attackers."  He streches tired muscles and says to his companions, "Well, we might as well see what he wants."  He sets off for the commander's office.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 6, 2005)

*Garynn*

Garynn checks on Bramble and Ranger. He hears Verrick's moan about needing a bath and wants to say it's already too late but bites his tongue. "Who's this Captain? what's he want with us?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 6, 2005)

*Garynn*

Garynn checks on Bramble and Ranger. He hears Verrick's moan about needing a bath and wants to say it's already too late but bites his tongue. "Who's this Captain? what's he want with us?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 6, 2005)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick does his best to dust himself off and sees to his horse. Hearing Garynn question he answers, "He's the commander of the garrison here. We reported the evil army to him, so he likely wants more information or our help."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 9, 2005)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick knocks on the Captain's door.


----------

